# LGBT General chit chat - PART 3



## Damelottie

New home


----------



## kelz2009

New home again,  we can chat can't we lol


----------



## MandMtb

*Gina*, It's so fustrating that DP had to be treated as if she were a male at the clinic, they really do need to update their systems for us lesbians! But I'm pleased the appointment went well otherwise and wishing you lots of luck hun!

Well my news is my surge ARRIVED  tested early this morning and there was a smiley face. DW and I danced about the house - not sure what the neighbours thought?! LOL

So tomorrow at midday we are off for our first insem so hopefully this time tomorrow I will be on the 2ww!

Thanks to everyone for all your support, I know I have gone a bit surge crazy the last few days.

Love S x


----------



## jo36

S - Yeah!!!! For getting your surge, well done for keeping at it! Good luck with tomorrow, it really is starting now for you guys, isn't it!? I'm now on day 4 so hopefully next week I'll be in the same boat as you! Can't wait!

Sorry, no time for personals. Must dash as I'm due at the surgery with Milly in 10 mins for her school jabs, finally got the all clear on her bronchitis! Yeah...  Catch up laters... Jo x


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks Jo...hopefully you will be there soon too, I can understand you being excited!

I'm glad Milly got the all clear x


----------



## leoaimee

hay kids!

PEM and BATTENBURY ... i cant believe i missed your posts on your BFPs!!! this is WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!!! HOORAY FOR YOU GUYS!

gina - you are a sweetie   thanks!   

damp proof coursing is dull but important plenty of time later to do the decorating, its such a beautiful house spending time making it your family home is great.  really glad you and rae and ember are on your way to being a family of 4 ... great about the NHS funding ... shame about them not quite getting it right with rae!

re the LWC ... we didnt hear anything back from them, even though they told gabs they would call us back  ... no suprise there, i havent even bothered to mention to gabs that they havent called back cos i dont think its that much of a worry and it seems to have slipped her mind.  anyhooo they said everyone who it concerns has been contacted, and if its all sorted now then thats fine.  i will just chase them for our sib sperm.

lottiemaz - youre on your 2ww together!  how is that going?  how do you think it would be if you both got BFPs at the same time?  fingers crossed for one or both of you!

steph - congrats on the house!

kelz - good luck for your 2ww!

les mum - FABBO news on your mum lending/giving you the money for tx WONDERFUL NEWS

mandm2b - hooray for your surge wonderful news!

jo - glad millie is better.  good luck with the school jabs.

its my mums last day today ....    will miss her, and all her wonderful help.  probably wont be posting quite so often!    she has done about 2 loads of washing every day and just been fab helper and great company.

so i will be sans stabalisers !!   

the heat is pretty relentless but i feel like im getting how to dress lucia and what she should sleep in etc more under control now.

she is 5 weeks and its amazing how much she has changed.  she cries more, which i know you might think is bonkers but it kind of feels she is showing some differnt facets of her personality.  she is looking at us more, and LOVES shadows, and staring at the rug that hangs abover our bed as its a strong contrasting pattern.

was feeling really over the PIL thing ... kind of got it into perspective.  but then they came round last night, which was nice.  but they are SOOOOOOOO loud!!!  its a southern spain thing.  and gabs gets so loud.  bless them all.  the baby was really over stimulated and wouldnt/couldnt sleep afterwards.  i was furious with myself for not responding to the situation a bit quicker and taking her away from the table.  but its the first time she hasnt just dropped off to sleep zonko ... so i guess its all just new and the first time.

also they are always going on about how lucia should have a dummy and a comfort blanket!  i am not really a big fan of dummies, i think its hard to use them in moderation, and they tend to just get plugged into baby;s mouth to pascify at every little squeak.  if lucia finds her own comfort blanket i have no problem with that, but i dont feel the need to give her one.  

but i find it easy to doubt my convictions and sometimes i wonder if a dummy would be a help to lucia .... 

but after talking to my mum and gabs today i think im just going to stick to my guns.  

they only thing a dummy has as an advantage is that it can be taken away at some point where as tumb sucking you cant really stop a child from doing.

anyway lucia is generally very easy to sooth so i think we can just do fine with giving her a cuddle to get her settled rather than a dummy and a comfort blanket.

big hugs to everyone

ax


----------



## lesbo_mum

book mark will chat later lol must fly have slimming world


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi all!
Aimee - little Lucia sounds like a dream baby! I'm sure you'll miss your mum but bet you'll manage fine with all your washing  At least you have the weather to be able to dry it all, unlike in rainy GB!

Yep, we're _both_ on the 2ww together! So far we've just got on & not really mentioned it. Now I'm on day 7 (DW is on day 5) & I must admit I've thought about what the result(s) will be more today than any other. If we both got BFP together (pretty certain we wont!) then we figured we were prepared for twins when we did IVF so we can manage 2 babies born around the same time too. The only difference is we'll _both_ be physically & emotionally worn out, but then what parent isn't? Now, if we both had twins... well... we'd be _very _ worn out!! 

There's quite a few of us on 2ww's so good luck to all! 

Lottie x


----------



## Dominique123456

Aimee - you'll be fine without your mum! It must have been lovely to have her around though. I feel quite strongly against dummies, because in some kids (not all) it becomes a total fixation and then they want their dummy all the time instead of practising to make noises and talk. But if baby is sucking his thumb all the time I'd worry more about his teeth going buck so it's a trade off. You might not know but you know the best thing - just go with what feels right. I keep telling my in-laws and family that they had their chance to raise babies the way they wanted to and not it;s my turn and they're not allowed to interfere unless I ask for advice! Sounds good on paper, but we'll have to see how they behave in reality!

Lottie - Doing the pregnancy journey together must be amazing. People often ask me if me and DW would have concived together but the idea is mute as DW would NEVER want to give birth   If one of you gets bfp and the other doesn't will that be upsetting? Just curious really you don't have to answer that.  Fingers cross for both of you!!!


----------



## whisks

hi guys

just a flying post

just seen PEM and BATTENBERRY have bfp's HUGE CONGRATS to you both xxx

good luck to all on 2ww and there's loads of you!!!

love to all

whisks xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi Dom!
I don't mind your question.. we've discussed it a fair bit ourselves.  We decided to both try together because I haven't had alot of success with clinic intervention so far, and DW is 39 so was worried about waiting too long. Initially she'd not had any desire to carry either, but with each BFN & then the miscarriage we thought about trying with her more & more. Now it's given her the tummy-mummy-bug too   Due to our possibly low chance of success with either of us, we thought the best way forwards was to try together & see what happens...!
We'd love to both get a BFP together as we think it wud be easier to bring up 2 babies born around the same time, than if they were born a few months apart. However, there's more chance that we wont conceive together & we'll have to be mindful of each others feelings around that if it happens. Ultimately, we want a family together & we'll both be thrilled whichever one of us gets pregnant!    

Lottie x


----------



## jo36

Aimee - you will find that EVERYONE will want to give you their two bobs worth of childcare advice, and it is soooo annoying! Parents, parent in laws and even friends, sometimes you'll just want to tell them all to sod off   People still feel the need to tell me how I should be doing things every now and then. You'll grow thick skin, just like the rest of us parents!

Regarding the dummy issue, I was dead against them too. I remember the midwife saying that if I got through the first 7 weeks without giving one to Milly, then I would've cracked it. But by 8 weeks I was pulling my hair out with her crying and the need to constantly suck on me that I gave in. I have never felt like such a failure, with everyone (DW included) saying they couldn't believe what I had done. Talk about make me feel like a bag of poo! You see I am a professional nanny and had never used a dummy on any one of my charges, and here I was using one on DD! BUT... she never had it at night time and it truely pacified her and stopped her always needing to suck on me. She gave it up in her third year when I noticed her teeth were just beginning to become affected. The lovely 'dummy fairy' dropped by one night and left her a present in exchange for the dummy. Easy peasy, she was over it. So if you do decide to give L one it isn't the end of the world, you'll soon find something else to worry about. Its a parents job!  

Em - great news that things are back on track again! Yay for your mum, she came up trumps   Hope slimming world is going well!

Lottie - hope the 2 ww is going swiftly for you both. When is test day??

Kelz - hope this 2 ww is going to have a better outcome than the last.

Steph - great news on the house front. It must feel good to know you'll be moving in very soon.

Milly wasn't very brave with her jabs today, one in each arm. She was crying before the nurse got anywhere near her! Bless my brave soldier   But that is it now until Rubella (14 yrs I think), what a relief! And she's been going around telling all and sundry that she has a baby sister at home called Ella! I don't know whether she's a compulsive liar or just unhappy at being an only child. God, these IUI's had better work, or I can see adoption on the cards at this rate!!

Hi to everyone, sorry if I've missed you.

Jo x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi All,

We were back at the LWC to have a the last of our bloods today as I couldn't get a couple of them done through work   never mind! Luckily we discovered on our last journey that park crescent is outside the congestion charging area and only 2 mins walk from the LWC so it saves us £8 every time we go!! 

So that's it now - awaiting a couple of results through work, these ones from the LWC should take 4-6 weeks   and Amber's smear result came back all clear today   so that part is done! just got to get to the GP one last time to get the prescription for the pill and start that and just wait for the call - yay... hopefully start downregulating end of July/beginning of august if we've worked out our timescales properly! 

                                                                 

come on!!


----------



## sallylouise

Great news pinktink! Once you start, it all goes really quickly.....apart from the 2ww of course!! xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hey   (amber btw)

Glad to hear it goes quickly! It feels like we've been waiting forever! Even though in reality it hasn't been that long   It's taken so much preparation and effort just to get all the blood and screening tests done, we're soooooo near now! Hurry up test results HURRY!! Lol! 

On a non-moaning note, i'm really happy with how everything has worked out, I love the LWC! I really like going there, it's a gorgeous clinic, and everyone is so lovely and friendly to us, fit us in quickly with no waiting if we want to see them, it's easy for us to get to, and Lynnie found a way to get there which avoids the congestion charge. 

Feeling really positive and excited about the future       i'm even exciting about taking the pill  

Amber xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Guys

glad everything is nearly sorted for you guys Amber! wont be long now!!

I've just been to the bank to pay the nice big fat cheque from my mum into our saving account... i think the cashier thought i was a bit weird as i was smiling from ear to ear like a nutter  

Hows everyone else today? i have my driving test booked in for the 29th June so scared!!

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Aww bless you Em!    That's fab that you guys can start your treatment 

Good luck for your driving test! Is it your first one? It took me four attempts to pass   lol, had so many disasters but got there in the end! xxx


----------



## Battenberry

Hi all,

Thanks Aimee and Whisks for your congrats, it's starting to sink in now a bit and feel more real.  DW went into Mothercare to look at books yesterday whilst I was at work to see if she could get us something nice (how sweet), but it suddenly hit her that I'm really pregnant and she was so overwhelmed and happy that she started crying and couldn't stop! She had to leave with a few funny looks her way!

Pinktink, I'm glad things are going well for you, well done on avoiding the congestion charge too! TTC is expensive enough without that too! I hope your blood results are back soon.

Aimee, it sounds like you're doing a great job going with your instinct. I was a thumb sucker and it's not done me any damage. My Mum and Dad bribed me to stop sucking my thumb when I was of an age to reason. A couple of presents later I was out of the habit! So I think either dummy and/or thumb sucking can be curbed with bribery!

S, looking forward to hearing how your insem went today when you get chance to post. I hope you've had a nice easy day and the 2WW flies by x

Well I'd better get going, love to all,
B x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Pinktink yep its my first time and i dont feel ready yet so think im gonna fail badly lol


----------



## MandMtb

*B*, that is so sweet of your DW, bless her! I am thrilled your BFP is now sinking in for you both and you feel more positive... take care of yourself hun.

*Em*, good luck with the driving test hun (it took me 5 attempts!). Also I am pleased you now have the money for your first tx.

*Aimee*, your descriptions of Lucia are beautiful, it's amazing how much babies change and deveop so quickly isnt it?! I think your feelings regarding PIL are natural hun. We just had a friend stay last night with her 4 month old baby, and she is having a hard time with even her own mother, as everyone seems to think they are an expert in child care...just do what you feel is right for you, Gabs and Lucia.

*Pinktink*, I'm so pleased all your tests went well and that your positive..I hope your wait isnt to long to tx.

*Jo*, it must be hard taking Millie for her jabs?! Stay positive hun, I am sure she will have a sister or brother one day soon.

Well I have my insem today I am pleased to announce, so am officually on my 2ww, with my test date being 05/07/09. The speculum hurt a lot as expected following my last smears, but the actual insem was okay and thankfully over and done with very quickly. Unfortunatley I have had a pain in the left hand side of my stomach since last night and has remained even now...which is worrying me a bit?  Otherwise feeling okay, it does feel strange though after all the build up that we have now finally had our first tx.

Thinking of everyone and good luck all those waiting for appts, tx and 2ww!

Love S x


----------



## sallylouise

Good luck on the 2ww!


----------



## kelz2009

Horray manmtb welcome to the 2ww, hope it doesnt send u crazy like my last one did to me    . Hope we can help eachother through this as sometimes it can be difficult. 

I havent had any symptoms this time, just been very tired today prob cause I was up 4 times through night needing a wee, I fell asleep this afternoon for approx 3hrs, prob wont sleep 2nite now lol. Hope everyone who is on 2ww gets bfp. 
 for us all. x


----------



## nismat

Em, don't think I'd posted on the previous thread to say what wonderful news it is that your mother is helping out with financing treatment. It must be such a relief   Good luck for the driving test.

S, the pain you are feeling could be ovulation pain. I get a sort of deep/low ache, rather like a stitch in the run-up to ovulation. I figure that when it stops, I've ovulated! It was ages before I worked out that it was ovulation pain, even though I used to feel it regularly. I kept thinking that I was getting appendicitis (hypochondriac, moi?  ) and it was only after several months of charting that I suddenly realised that it happened at ovulation time  

Battenberry, that really is so sweet hearing about your DP. karen and I did one of those "marvelling" kind of trips around Mothercare the day I got my BFP, as it felt like we finally had a valid reason to be there (even if it didn't feel real!)

Aimee, it sounds like you are doing what is right for you/Gabs and Lucia re: the dummy etc. If Lucia is easy to soothe, then there really doesn't seem a need. I hate dummies, ugly things, but we still ended up using them for Toby because he was such a "sucky" baby - even our lovely midwife said that we might find it helpful though she didn't normally condone their use! Early on I did use it to soothe him during the day, but soon moved on to just using it for sleep time. I worried how I was going to end up weaning him off them, but he actually gave them up himself when he self-weaned from the boob at 8 1/2 months   Several of my NCT group's children still "need" them to sleep though..... As for a comfort blanket, Toby didn't ever seem to require a transitional object, certainly not that young. He had quite a few small soft toys in his cot, but wasn't attached to any of them. A few/several months in, I actually decided that rather than "risk" him attaching to one of them (in terms of needing multiples of that item for washing/losing etc.), I'd encourage him to have a muslin to hold (easily replaceable!). He still likes that, and now likes to have Fuzzy One and Fuzzy Two


----------



## jo36

S - Congrats on getting to your 2ww! Hope the next few weeks fly by with no probs. I agree with Nismat, the pain could be ovulation, I remember having the same sensation after my IUI's. It all sounds totally normal anyhow. Millys fine today after her jabs, thanks! Still has a bit of a 'dead arm' in one arm but other than that she's fine.

Battenburg - it's a great feeling when the feeling of being pregnant finally sinks in, isn't it!? Bless DP in Mothercare, thats really sweet. We used to love wondering around Mothercare dreaming of prams, cots and baby clothes!!! Any morning sickness yet I remember feeling sooo tired.

Nismat - You were very lucky that Toby dropped the dummy so young. Milly also self-weaned from the boob but at 10 months, but there was no way on earth she was self-weaning from the dummy!!   plus she has a comforter called Snuggle which we have managed to keep safe for 4 years and 8 months!!! It has been the bane of our lives at times but brings her so  much comfort and instant relief. It hasn't left the house in over a year now in fear of losing it!!

Jo x


----------



## MandMtb

*Sally, Kelz, nismat and jo* - thanks ladies for all your kind words on my 2ww. It really is great having such support. Thanks for the information on my pain too, DW laughed at your reply *nismat*, as she can see me in your post... being a hypochondriac! LOL. The pain has subsided a bit but is still there. Anyways just have to get through 14 days now... it was sweet this morning DW was really positive and said when she woke she felt like there was 3 of us in the bed! We have decided to try and be cautiously positive!

Well off to the supermarket for us... we are supposed to be having a small BBQ party this afternoon for DW birthday tomorrow, but I guess we wont be in the garden... as it is pouring down with rain!

Wishing everyone a good weekend.

Love S x


----------



## leoaimee

sorry to be dizzy just wanted to clarify who is on 2ww ...

kelz, lottie and dp, mandm2b, sally louise .... anyone else?  

wishing lots and lots of bfps!!

              

battenbury .... that is such a great feeling isnt it when you think im actually allowed to BE IN mothercare!!    so cute about your dp having a little   

i cried for about three days with our bfp!  gabs cried at the 8 week scan!

pem - how goes it with you chick?

terri - how are you?  are you lurking?  how is romy?

frinn - how is your pregnancy going?

lynn and amber - congrats on test results and almost starting tx

jo thanks for your post on the dummy ....appreciate your perspective on it.    nismat very impressed that toby self weaned from boob and dummy.  where you sad when he gave up b feeding?  im also keen that if lucia has a comfort blanket of some kind its easily replaced.

well it seems that lucia has not fallen asleep till 11pm the last two nights either ... so maybe it was just me who was 'over stimulated' by the noisey parents in law and lucia was just doing her thing!!


----------



## BecsW

Hi Ladies,

Personals first....

Em-Loadsa luck to you for your driving test  you may well get it on your first attempt, you never know   How long now for you guys til your tx can start? How lovely of your parents for helping with the costs.

Aimee, was lovely hearing all about your first few weeks with Lucia, she sounds perfect  

Pinktink, Is great all your tests went well, keep feelin positive. Hopefully not long til u can start wait tx.

Jo-Glad Millie has  recovered from her jabs, bless her for being cross and upset with the doc before he did it! She clearly has good intuition!

S- glad yr insem went well, don't worry about the pain, I have had similar and it wasn't any problem. Good luck on the 2ww  

Hope I haven't missed anyone, good luck to you all cycling, waiting or inbetweening   
I am off to friends this afternoon for afternoon tea in the garden (well, cakes and tea basically) hope it stays dry,
Love Becs x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi all,

DP is pleased you all liked her mothercare experience!! She was a little mortified I think that I'd shared that little gem, but feels better knowing she's by no means alone!

Jo, I'm feeling ok so far thanks, apart from my body clock having reset itself to wake up at 5am no matter what time I go to bed! So I don't know whether I'm just tired because of that, but by the afternoon I'm shattered! Feel a bit sick on and off but find it quite reassuring in an odd way! I don't like coffee any more either which is very weird for me..

Em, good luck for your driving test! DW is just learning at the moment and nearly ready for her test so she can sympathise with you! 

S, hope you have a lovely BBQ today, I'm glad you're feeling optimistic, so am I!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I need to go shopping for an outfit for my best mate's wedding in a fortnight, aaahhh!

Lots of love and   to all on 2WW,

B xx


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies.......

Just a quick hello post - a few posts to read and will be back later to catch up and let you know how we are...just wanted to say. Any news on next weekends meet??

And to cheer us up, we went a bought a new car today!!! Wooohooo a MINI! Nice and practicle considering we thinking of starting a family 

If we do get the BFP someday soon, it will make us think twice about what we carry LMAO

Be back later for personals, as spent 8hrs in Mini garage today so off for dinner!

Love to all

Lorna

x


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooo a mini very nice Lorna  

Battenberry im so gonna fail but oh well its worth a try eh! how you been? 

S have a good bbq!


----------



## Battenberry

Em, I was third time lucky for my driving test, just think of it as a practice run and if you pass it's a big bonus I reckon! It's hard not to let the nerves get to you! The best of luck!
B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks hun i know im gonna be bricking it on the day im nervous now thinking about it arghhhhh!!!


----------



## BecsW

Em,
When is your driving test? Good luck for it hun  
Becs x


----------



## kelz2009

hiya everyone, hope u are all ok.

I have been out shopping all morning and when me and my dp were in a shop I had to leave her there stranded as I was so so desperate for a wee  , dont think she was happy  . I  had to get in car and drive to look for toilet, I was so shamed silly thing was I hadnt long been. I am still getting up through night to go aswell I said dp I must have uti.  My dp must think im crazy, lucky we been 2getha for years otherwise she would think im loppy  .

Hope u ave all had good day
kelz xx


----------



## pem

My god, there has been some serious chatting on here, i have no chance of keeping up...my pg and drug addled brain is not working at all..Will post properly soon, trying to get house in some sort of order for viewer on tuesday.

loads of luck to all of you on 2ww        

em x


----------



## Steph29

Good luck to all on 2WW      

Good luck Em on your driving test  , when is it ?

Lorna congrats on the mini. We were wondering about meet up too.

Hi to everyone else, trying to catch up with posts have been really busy everyday at the house stripping walls and decorating ready to move in before we start tx to , blood test should be back next week so not long now.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

driving test is booked for the 29th June


----------



## kelz2009

Lesbo_ mum, good luck with driving test I did mine last june     you pass

Aimeegaby, how are you 2 wonderful mummies, hope ur ok and Lucia is great  

Pem, how you feeling?

Steph, hope house deco is going ok 

Battenberry, how are you today, hope u are ok 

Missiepie, nice choice of car, fab 

Becs, hope u enjoyed T in garden and weather stayed dry

Mandmtb, how are you finding 2ww   

Jo,nismat and pink How are you?

sorry for anyone ive missed  

I have had pain in my tummy today, different from af it has been left side under my rib and pain lower down on left side of tummy, Ive tried to ignore it but while having T with my dp I had sharp pain that nearly took my breath away  . I'm not looking forward to test this time cos if its a neg I'd rather not know  . Sorry for being so negative but i'm worried as I dont know whats going on if anything  .    p.s  I'm on day 5 of 2ww


----------



## jo36

I'm good thanks Kelz! Hope the 2ww is not getting to you too much! Yeah right!!! It's probably driving you bonkers. And doesn't it always go soooo slow! Can't help with the pain I afraid, I remember having an achey tum (ligaments I think and ov pain) but nothing so sharp and painful. Hope this time is your time!   

I'm waiting for my LH surge. I'm on day 8 and have been testing with the OPK's since day 5, determined NOT to miss it this month! I've resorted back to the old fashioned type of pee sticks as was having no luck with the digi ones. Yesterday I had no line, today there was a faint one so at least this way I know something is happening rather than just get a happy face or just an empty one!   MAybe tomorrow or Wed, fingers crossed.   

Good luck for the coming week...Jo x


----------



## leoaimee

good luck with the surge jo

and kelz!   for your bfp ... its hard staying positive pants all the time and not essential. just go with it, chick and dont judge your feelings.

feeling a bit down myself ... not mega just feeling a bit lonely with cultural differences.  

ax


----------



## Misspie

Ohhhh Jo its all happening now!!!   

Gonna go back and catch up with the rest of you, so can do a couple of personals.....am a bit bored at work...my assistant been pulled away from me and now treating me as if she's the boss, not happy. But hey ho what can you do...?!?!?! (Answers please would be great LOL)

So I'm doing 2 peoples job and trying to hit my budgets of 200k a month!!

Aimee, try not to feel down we are all here to chat - send us a few more piccies of that georgous LO Lucia!!! 
I know how difficult it is with cultural differences I lived in denmark breifly and that was hard, but having a child and living away from home must be just harder....have you had any luck with mother and baby classes?

Going to read be back soon!!  

Lorna
xx


----------



## MandMtb

Aimee - lots of   for you hun, sorry your a bit low. Go easy on yourself.

Lorna, sorry your having a hard time at work. Look forwards to hearing more from you, as your posts always bring a smile to my face!

How is everyone else doing?

S x


----------



## Misspie

(I've just written this elsewhere and now pasting - WOWOWOWOWOW I didn't realise how much I wrote! - Sorry ladies)  

Right so I said I would come back with a few personals.....not too bad 24hrs later!! lol

Gina - You would hve thought, people would get with the times now! We're not stuck in the dark ages anymore! Glad otherwise appointment went as you hoped and NHS funding is going as planned. Do you think you'll all be able to make the meet? Understand if not what with the house move etc etc 

S/MandMtb - You making me blush!!   To think that you enjoy reading my posts, especially as they make you smile. I'll try to remember to add a little bit everynow and again just for you  How you feeling on your 2ww?? I bet it's very exciting for both you and DP, though nerve wrecking at the same time! I can't wait to be in this position. Had a weird dream last night that DW was pregnant and done it out of spite due to me not ovulating!!! I was angry, upset and even missed the birth as didn't want any involvement with her or the baby! Hmmmmm I think analysing this means I'm being selfish and desperatly wanting to be pregnant myself. LOL   

Jo - How's Milly lately, is she making any more comments about her new sibling to be? hehehe 

Aimee - You're doing a great job as a mum, I hope that I/We are the same as you when we are parents. Don't worry too much about the PIL, it will all fit into place in time. I can't wait to see some updated pics of her as she grows, she really did look like you so much! What a cutie - Lucia that is  Our friends don't believe in dummies, though their son sucks his finger, it's funny as it's now starting to affect his teeth, but I imagine it's going to be alot harder to get him to stop doing it compared to taking a dummy away!!! 

Emma - It's great news your mum is lending you the cash for your funding. And even better you've paid the cheque in!!! lol Do you think you are going to start any sooner than Sept now? Good luck on Monday for your driving test, I'll be praying for you when I'm on my way to the clinic!

Lottie - Hows you and your DW coping on your 2ww?      Fingers and prayers for you both not to fall down BFP with TWINS!!! That would be FUn to say the least! lol My Dad keeps suggesting why we both don't do the journey together and get it all over and done with, then Kate reminds him what I'm like when hormonal, he soon changes his mind  (cheek of it, I don't think I'm that bad)

Dom - Any news? ? ? ? Your due date is Saturday . . . .   

Steph - Hows the decorating going? Be good to see you Sunday, am looking forward to it. Though must get some food sorted out at some point!  

Kelz - How have your symptons been these last few days as you had some pains at begining of the week, hopefully these have subsided?   I read your feeling different, fingers crossed for you. Would be great to have some more BFP's

Becs - Any sign of your AF?  

Pem - Hows Edie been recently, as she has been prone to a bit of illness recently?  

Nismat - It's sweet to hear, how Toby and others love their comforters and how we all hve different oppinions on things. Life would be so boring if we we're all the same!!! lol  

Battenberry - How thing's treating you, now you have your BFP? Time really is flying by before you realise you'll be past the 12 weeks! 

Pinktink - Glad you saving yourself on congestion charge,   not long and your soon be starting to down-regging, then you will be joining the rest of the ladies on the board (it seems) on the 2ww!

Update on us - We needed to change DW's Fiesta as there are a few problems that needed sorting, and we already spent 1k on it last year trying to rectify things and keep it maintained as we didn't want to get back into any new financing agreement. But again this year, someone went into the front of it when it was parked at her work,     only making the bumper loose, but broken the radiator grille slightly and radiator protection bracket which means the radiator is uncovered and prone to damage!!!! We need a new catalytic convertor to pass MOT, fan/cam belt and service and MOT required....plus it's making a squeeky noise on turning right and the engine sounds as if it has asthma    the quotes were looking at mount up and before we know it, it will be the same as last years amount we spent. So we went out looking for a car and I've had my eye on a nice little Pepper White mini for a while, no luck on the 2nd hand front, so we were a bit compulsive and bought a new one to order   ....AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!

DW gonna be taking the Golf from me (reason for buying it in Dec lol as she wanted one) and I'll be getting the Mimbi (named already  ). Though Monday, I wasn't a happy bunny when garage phoned to tell me they had put the wrong amount in the financing for the px by £200!!!    Grr didn't change the monthly figures by much, but out of principle why should we pay for their mistake and finance it too, costing more?!?! Finally put the pressure on yesterday afternoon when they said that there was deff nothing they can do to bring it back in line with the already agreed monthly price!
Being not pleased, and not impressed as expressed with their level of customer service due to being sat in the showroom 8hrs on Sat and that we had spoken so much this week and that they still coudln't sort out such a small amount in the great scheme of things, I demanded that they find the £200 from somewhere and I didn't care where from, as it wasn't my mistake!
Plus I even mentioned that they hadn't even bothered to offer me any additional incentives/bonus for the mistake, which I may have taken or meet them half way if they had thought out of the box, especially as we only went in to buy a used car and ended up spending 6k more and they knew that from the begining....bloody hell these people are useless. Rant over, been wanting to sound off about that somewhere!! Sorry ladies hehehehehehehe  
Well finanly today it was sorted, and I have my payments lower by £1.50 a month from the original figure LOL and very very very excited about getting a car once again that no one has driven before! Plus its a MINI!!! This was my first ever car when I passed my test....going back, all those years ago!! lol

Otherwise on the ttc, we are looking forward to the meet Sunday. If anyone wants a lift your more than welcome, we are leaving from S.Oxfordshire. (Not in the Mini though, as thats still sat in Oxford plant on the rack.....hehehe)    Be great to help us get some ideas on questions, as we still haven't even started to prepare any! DOH! Just had a phone call from JR and they are moving our appointment!!! Argghhhh I nearly lost my voice/heart in stomach feeling on the phone due to dissapointment, but then she said "we need to bring it forward by 30mins to 4pm"    PHEW, I was certainly happy to accept these changes! lol  

Sorry once again if I missed anyone out, a few of you are certainly quiet lately (me included).....lots of love to you all.

Speak soon
Love

Lorna  
xxxxxxx


----------



## Misspie

I'd like to say who ever wrote that  loooooooooooooong post , must be 
[fly]*
SORRY!!*[/fly]
x


----------



## lesbo_mum

OMG Lorna   I dont have time to read your mahoosive post now will do 2night lol


----------



## MandMtb

Well Lorna, you didnt fail me, as always a great post!   You are keeping me smiling  

I hope you enjoy the new car, after all you have been through to get it! Strange dream you had, but I agree I dont think you should over analyse it!

Bet you cant wait for your appt?

Im doing okay today, more laid back that I have been so far on the 2ww! Lets hope it can keep this way. Just brought are pregnancy tests though (brought 4!). However, we are going away for a Mon-Wed next week and have agreed not to take them with us, so the earliest I will test if AF doesnt arrive is Thur but I am going to try and hold out till Fri (day 14).

S x


----------



## jo36

An amazingly looong post Lorna, how do you find the time!!!! 

Thrilled you're getting a mini, I'd love one. I was looking at the Fiat 500 the other day, was so tempted but kept thinking with the potential of having two kids it defo wasn't going to work logistically!! Oh well, have to stick to my old 206! Glad you got the finance sorted!!

Milly is still creating sibling stories although she has moved on from baby sister called Ella to baby brother called Jack! Think it might have something to do with her little friend at preschool has just been joined by a baby brother called Zak! She was making me 'push' the imaginary pram around the park today   . I ask you, how far do I have to go to please my crazy daughter!!!!  They all think its adorable at preschool, but they're not the ones looking like they've just left the confines of the local loony bin, lol. Had to go to parent/ teacher talk today to see how things are going, and they have no probs but have alerted us to the fact that she has an amazing artistic streak. Always knew she was good, but they have said she is brilliant. I'm well chuffed, can't wait fot DW to come home from work to tell her. We requested an artistic donor!!!


----------



## leoaimee

lorna wowie props to you mrs for an amazing post!!  well done!!!!!!

hooray for the mini lovely cars!     

good luck with your appointment.

mandmtb - NO testing early!     and loads of      for you!

jo - bless little millie with her baby brother jack.  thats cute.     and wow she has an amazing artistic talent!  thats so cool.  we dont really know much about L's donor interms of his interests or special abilities ... (like special powers!! can he fly, make web come out of his hands to climb tall buildings, turn green and have incredible strength?   )  but we do think lucia might have curly hair when it grows, not that was on the donor list but gabs and i both had this feeling she would have curly hair.


----------



## whisks

hello everyone

i start my down regging jabs today, gonna do it a 6pm so will let you know how i get on, it's wierd i'm kind of looking forward to doing it but also nervous about the thought of sticking a needle into myself at the same time. i think i just want to get the first one over and done with!
will have my scan a week on tuesday and should start stims then too.
i'm soooo excited!!!


hope you are all okay

love whisks xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Whisks good luck Dring and kicking of the cycle!!

L x


----------



## nismat

Good luck with your first DR injection later Whisks! I'm sure that it won't be too bad (and btw, you're unlikely to get many symptoms straight away, it's often more of a cumulative thing).

Jo, how lovely to hear of Millie's artistic prowess!  

No time to post more personals, sorry!


----------



## MandMtb

Good luck with down regging whisks  

Love S x


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck Whisks! I was fine on d/r too, just headaches really, but no emotional outbursts!   Everyone's different so hopefully you'll be one of the lucky ones!


----------



## whisks

thanks everyone

just did my first injection about 15 mins ago, it really wasn't that bad, a bit of nervous shaking which made it a little tricky at first but then no problem at all - i didn't even get dp to help me, i thought - well i need to be able to do it myself as dp wont always be around for it so might as well do first one myself.

so yey, very happy i really feel like we are on our way now  

love to all 
whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

Yay - well done whisks! I give injections at work all the time and I think I'd still be nervous to inject myself!! 

    to you xxxx


----------



## whisks

thanks pinktink

i was really nervous injecting my old cat who had diabetes, so you can imagine what i was like doing it to myself but really it was fine just a bit shakey really. and now i've done it once i'm cool with it.
you will be fine too - i promise  

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls 

hope your all well  

I have my first driving test at 1pm and im absolutely petrified!! 

I know im going to fail horribly and im so so nervous does anyone have any tips for nerves??


Em x


----------



## whisks

good luck for your driving test Em

i passed on my third attempt, the first two times i was really nervous and made some silly mistakes. on my last one i took bachs rescue remedy and drank a cup of camomile tea which must have helped as i passed, i didn't feel nervous at all. i also kept really positive and said to myself you can do this!!

i'm sure you will be fine

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

I have got some Bach's rescue remedy.. never taken it before... do i just drop 4 things on my tongue?


----------



## whisks

yeah you just drop it on your tongue (not sure how many)?

Good Luck 

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

super thanks!!

Im so nervous i feel sick why do i do these things eh


----------



## Misspie

Good Luck Em.....I'm sure you'll be fine, just remember to keep checking the mirrors and think before you do something! 



Lots of luck xx

We have our appointment today, we don't have any questions pre-pared and am slightly nervous what to expect!! 

A bit like last minute cramming is there anything you asked that you would recommend not to walk out without an answer too?

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna good luck hun hope your consultation goes ok and let us know how it goes  

No idea what you should ask lol my brain is like sludge today!!


----------



## Misspie

Em, you just need to think:-

Mirror, Signal, Manoeuvre

hehehe


----------



## Misspie

And I knwo when i did it, your 3 point turn can be in as many turns as you like, just DON'T hit the kurb! 



You'll be fine, relax and keep calm! 
x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Im petrified there gonna make me do reversing round a left corner... im a bit hit or miss with that one


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well i failed   and it was as horrendous as i thought it would be... i was crying before i even got to the test centre... I kept stalling as i was shaking with nerves so so much... i hit the kerb on my left reverse and i couldnt even think straight to bay park... about 20 mins in a way crying and shaking so so much i asked to go back to the centre! I feel like such a plonker


----------



## leoaimee

oh hon nerves are normal youre not a plonker.  youll get there!


----------



## kelz2009

oh em, never mind nerves does silly things to us, u will get there. theres plenty  more chances for you hun just keep up the good work on your lessons and you will be fine    .

Missiepie, hope appointment went well 

Aimee, how are you?


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks guys i dunno why i let my nerves get to me i didnt think i would be as bad as i was  

Hows the 2ww going Kelz? 

Aimee hope you guys are ok?


----------



## leoaimee

we are good thanks.  taking every day as it comes! 

gabs is outside on the terrace with baby lucia in nappy!  it was bloomin 36 degrees here today!  BOILING!  

i think its very hot with you too isnt it?

kelz when is OTD?

ax


----------



## Pinktink

Oh Em    

I was exactly the same! It was weird because i'm normally a confident person, don't get nervous at interviews etc. But for the driving test I was a total wreck before it! Would be crying loads and just didn't want to do it! I remember going right up onto the pavement and asking the tester 'is there any chance you didn't see that?'   Another test I had to drive up a hill and just stalled the car all the way up - jolting me and the examiner forward everytime - so awful!   In the end, by my fourth test, I was so ****** off with it all I forgot about being nervous and just did it! I passed with only 3 minors! It was horrible doing all the tests, but so worth it in the end 

You'll get there hun, don't be too hard on yourself   xxx


----------



## kelz2009

Aimee otd is wednesday 1/7/09


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone,

hope everyone has enjoyed the warmer weather well till this afternoon with themassive thunder storm we got.

Kelz - Sounds promising fingers crossed for that  

Lorna - How did the consulation go.

Em - Sorry to hear about your driving test, was it your first? They are always the most nervous i failed my first one becuase of those.

Aimee - Hope you and Lucia are coping with the hot weather.

Jo - Hope you are well lots of     comming your way.

Lisa- Thats great news now you can get started and hopefully feeling a little more human for a while.

Me - I rang the clinic today to see if my bloods had returned but they havent the nurse said she would chase them up at the lab i think i might just be being a little egar but i just want to get started seems like ages since we went for our first appointemnt.

Hi to anyone else i missed.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Aimee- wowie that is hot!

Amber glad im not the only person to balls up there test its just so annoying as i have been driving for weeks perfect... literally today every time i stopped and went to move off i stalled!! ARGH SO ANNOYING!!!

Lorna how did it go?


----------



## pem

Hey girls, sorry to go so very AWOL, think we may have mc....again...feel totally crappy, will know for sure soon, but I'm pretty sure...


----------



## Dominique123456

Pem         I really hope not.


----------



## Misspie

Sorry Em to hear you had a bit of a nightmare today with your test. You need to try and stay relaxed though easier said than done.

Pem,    thinkings are okay for you guys, fingers crossed xxx

Sorry haven't posted earlier, have been feeling low self esteam today, not the best when heading to the doctors! Am on cycle day 35 and still no sign of A/F, so think the low day might be due to this. 

Consultation was as expected, 45mins of filling out forms, to get to see a Jnr Dr/Nurse that we wouldn't qualify for NHS treatment!! As we expressed - WE KNOW!!! And then tried to find out where we stood and how we felt, and what type of treeatment we were interested in, he explained the pct's and what was involved brefily, the rough idea of costs and if we were happy to pay that. He didn't seem bothered by my weight, or PCOS as we expressed more interest in Egg sharing and plain IVF. So he's sending off the referral (Yet again another referral) to the private part of the clinic and we should hear back within 14 days! Then hopefully get an appointment within 4weeks -GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR   

I feel a bit down heartened as really just want to be at that next stage....he did say if we were to go for IUI and drug assited, they would due the Lap/HSG required on the NHS so thats one positive but we just kept pushing for IVF as would really like to try for the higher percentage option as possible and less waiting time due to my lack/delayed ovulation!! 

Trying to stay positive, I might give it a week, and then phone to ask if there are any more blood tests which I may need for IVF which I haven't had, they need results for and is there anyway in which I can go about getting these done and having the results on their way while waiting for our appointment (trying to keep things moving).

Steph, can understand your frustration I know exactly how you guys feel.....we started all our blood tests in Feb and it's July Wednesday it seems like months, or is thats becuase it has been!! LOL
In hindsight we wish we had decided a bit sooner last year and not gone down the 6mths of KD option with the few attempts on natural DI. 

Hey ho.........I know it will all happen but in time, and when the time is right for us. We've decided not to tell anyone when we get our next appointment as the phone has been none stop tonight and messages of luck today, the pressure doesn't help and also when you get no results. If we are like this now, we have to think of how we are when we get our first BFN we really dont want everyone QUESTIONS QUESTIONS QUESTIONS! !!!! !!! NO NO No........  

So am gonna go and watch the episode of Supernany that I taped, been watching this for years, there is part of me that wish I still maintained my career in childcare, as I orignally trained to to be a nursery nurse, with the intention to be a pre-school teacher! 

Right I've ranted once again...just need this bloody A/F to starta nd the heat to subside! lol Sorry ladies!

How are the rest of you?!

Lorna
xxx


----------



## Steph29

Pem really sorry to hear that   its good news for you guys  

Lorna completly know were your coming from with the waiting it drives you mad we could have to wait two more weeks for bloods.

I dont blame you either on telling people about your next appointment cuz it can drive you a little crazy with all the questions.

Stephx


----------



## kelz2009

Pem, hope everything will turn out ok for you   you get good news


----------



## nickidee

Oh Pem - I am thinking of you and hope your fears aren't realised


----------



## Misspie

Well, I'm going to try and be positive again today (not easy when your in a bad mood) but I'm going to try!!!

Can anyone advise what blood tests they have had done prior to starting IVF/Egg Sharing?

Dom - Any news on you Your over your due date?

xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pem       Hoping this is all a false alarm and all is well!

We are taking the boys to their first pride this weekend is anyone else going to London Pride??

CLP


----------



## whisks

hello

pem - so sorry to hear that   everything is ok

Em - sorry about the test, nerves really are a bugger and there's no controlling them! at least now you know what to expect next time - just keep trying (and drink camomile tea  )

Misspie - i got all my bloods done at the clinic but you may be able to get some done at your gp? right i will try and remember which bloods were done, amh (then also fsh at gp), hiv, hepatitis two of the a b or c, cystic fibrosis, oh no i can't remember the rest bit if you go to the egg share forum and click on egg share basics thread i think they are all listed there. hope this helps

well me - i am on day 4 of down regging (will do inj later) and everything is going fine. will take my last pill tomorrow. then a week today will go for scan.

hope everyone else is ok

whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

We're going to Pride this weekend!   WOOHOO! Cannot wait! We missed it last year as Lynn's sister was getting married


----------



## Misspie

We haven't been for quite a few years. It was very dissapointing one year we went, and haven't made the effort to go back! (Tututut)

The weather is suppose to turn as of Thursday, but lets hope it doesn't want to get some gardening done!

Thanks Whisks have had a look on that post and it seems to cover most things. 

I have the number of the Dr's secertary at the private part of the clinic, now I know my referral wouldn't have been done yet (being impatient as you can see) but I'm wondering is it worth phoning or email the clinic, advising my situation and asking  if I can get in to have blood tests done neededf for IVF, so I wait the same time for both those and the initial appointment? 

?

Steph - any luck with yours today?

Lorna xxx


----------



## rosypie

we're praying for you and the bean pem. positive thoughts.


----------



## nickidee

Misspie said:


> I'm wondering is it worth phoning or email the clinic, advising my situation and asking if I can get in to have blood tests done neededf for IVF, so I wait the same time for both those and the initial appointment?
> Lorna xxx


I would advise contacting your GP and finding out what you can get done through them. I had all the tests I needed before doing IVF through my GP which saved me a couple of hundred quid on clinic prices.


----------



## Misspie

Hi Nicki, 

Yeah we have been lucky with our GP so far....but we had to give them a list we required for possible IUI in Denmark.

I've just written a nice long email to the Oxford Fertility Unit asking the following, let me know what you think of my mail:-

-Quote-
Good Afternoon, 

I was hoping your would be able to assist me. My partner and I had our first consultation yesterday with a nurse/doctor in the NHS Fertility Clinic after being referred by our GP. Due to the nature of us being in a same sex couple, in a civil partnership, the gentleman advised we would not be liable for funding, though discussed our viable options which would take place in the private clinic. He advised he would refer us to you for the Egg Sharing/IVF treatment.

We actually knew that we would need to be under the private aspect of the clinic but wasn't aware we would need another referral process.

He advised we should hear from you initially within the next 2 weeks, though the appointment would be for the next 4-6weeks later.

I hope you can appreciate that while we await the process for the appointment I was hoping that we could possibly do and obtain our other blood test results that are required for such treatment, as I have been researched that these could take upto a further 6weeks for the results. As you have probably gathered, I'm trying to cut down some of the waiting time, which we are experiencing like many others. 

I have had many blood tests already taken at my GP and have results of:-

Hep B - Negative
Hep C - Negative
HIV - Negative
Chlamydia - Negative
Rubella - Immune
Smear Test - Okay
Ghonoreha Test (High Swab) - Negative
1-5 FSH - 7.4
LH - 11.8
Testosterone - 2.4
Prolactin - 528
Progesterone (Many through 2 cycles) - Rating from 2-20

Is there a way in which we can visit yourself prior to the consultation for the missing tests required, I know that there are costs associated with this, or you can advise which other tests are required on top of the above for IVF and we can speak with our GP and see if they can assist either through funding on the NHS or we would be willing to pay for such tests.

This would mean we would then have these results to hand for our consultation with yourself, if not we won't have long to wait and hopefully cut down some of the agonising weeks waiting for results/appointments.

Many thanks for your time in reading my email and I look forward to hearing from you in due course
-Unquuote-

Would be good if they can fit me in......it's a pain this whole waiting process, and very disheartening. I'm not looking forward to getting my first BFN, even though I have had them on our home DI, I just didn't think we planned them right to make a difference emotionally!

L
x


----------



## nickidee

Hi Lorna - your e-mail seems fine to me. If you haven't already, i would recommend you get paper copies of the tests you have already had done so you can give these to the clinic. I remember all to well how agonising the wait was to get started - and the last thing you want is to be held up by a few test results. It meant that second time round I had every test needed to hand before we went to our initial appointment with the consultant.
Good lyuck and I hope that the next phase goes speedy quick for you.
N x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Lorna,

just a thought - we are waiting on our chromosomal analysis and cystic fibrosis tests which take 6-8 weeks to come back and you have to have for egg sharing - definitely worth doing asap - it's so frustrating!!

xx


----------



## Misspie

Luckily Nicki, most of those results were written on my referral letter from my GP  otherwise I do have a copy on paper of some of them...though don't have any of the Progesterone results as I had so many of them! 

PT - great one thanks....I will await the response from the clinic and then push the GP for these 2 I think, do you know if you can have these done at a GP's surgery? As would be good to get them done.

Its sends you   and you haven't even got anywhere!!!


----------



## jo36

Lorna - I've just remembered a few days ago you asked me what I was taking to regulate my cycle...sorry I forgot to reply. It was Agnus Castus in tincture form. You can get it from all health shops. You'd better ask at the counter whether its suitable for you though. The lady who served me was very informed and seemed to think it would help, as it did. I was taking 20 drops a day in water, vile! But have stopped now due to not being able to find out online whether it was safe to take on 2WW, so opted out anyway. Hope your letter to the private clinic section moves you on a bit further along on your plight to get things going quicker. Stay patient, it will all be worth it in the end! If you're anything like Amber and myself we were trying desperately to quicken things up, but the moment they said we could start asap, we almost had a panic attack, and requested to start the next month!!!!   

Xx


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Jo....i will have a look into the Angus stuff! 

I know what you mean, by the time it will all come round, we will be on our way on our hols or soemthing already planned! I suppose this is what its all about.

Spending time with you all on Sunday certainly made us feel more confident that being in a same sex couple doesn't make a difference. It's nice to finally meet people, rather than just reading online. 

THERE ARE PEOPLE LIKE YOU OUT THERE!!!

Well......    

hehehe

x


----------



## Misspie

Jo did you just take this throughout your cycle, so every day or I've been reading that they suggest only the days onyour A/F??

And where abouts did you buy it from? So many out there, as they would say all different shapes and sizes!!!!!!

x


----------



## jo36

Lorna - I bought my Agnus Castus at a wonderful local health shop called Green Ginger, but I've read you can get it just about anywhere. Holland and Barrett would do it I'm sure, but make sure they know what they're talking about, not just some young Sat assistant! I was advised to take every day but I've read too that you should stop with the arrival of AF. 

Glad Sundays meet made you feel good about embarking on becoming gay mums, its scary stuff starting off. I feel I'm an old hat at it now. Had concerns about Milly starting school with more parents getting to know etc. but now I'm absolutely fine about it. Most parents are just fascinated by what treatment we had in order to get pregnant!

Don't suppose you've heard from the clinic yet re. your email.

Xx


----------



## Misspie

Nah no reply yet regarding my email, would be expecting to much to get a immediate response from people nowadays.  

Lets hope so soon, as want to know if it's just the 2 extra blood tests I need, can then phone the GP. Though just found out reading our local monthly bulletin magazine our GP has left to concentrate time on her family!! Grrrrrr we've been really lucky with her so far!  

Am gonna stay away from the shops tomorrow as they will be a nightmare, what with the first day of the Henley Regatta, and suppose to be the hottest day of the year.! Should get up earlier in order to get to work on time....hmmmmmmmm NOT!!

Hows your 2ww going?

L x


----------



## Misspie

ITS TOOOOOOO HOT!!!

Hope your enjoying the hot hot hot weather!!!!?!!!! Today is suppose to be even worse than yesterday! We don't have any a/c in this office,though have got a lovely big fan blowing loads of HOT air around, hmmmm NICE!!!! 

NOOOOT 

The Henley Regatta started today, so it's an absolute nightmare out in the square, I popped out for a walk and regretted every moment of it!

Did find a little herble shop that I never knew was there and got some Angus Castus tincture, could have got it cheaper online but by the time you add on the p&p probabaly wasn't that much more expensive!

As you can probabaly tell, I'm bored and on a "not" official strike....that no one knows I'm on lol 

x


----------



## leoaimee

pem


----------



## Misspie

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh So we really have to work in these conditions? Its soo HOT HOT HOT! 

x


----------



## mintyfaglady

Just butting in to say that I was advised by a herbalist not to take Agnus Castus after ovulation (i.e. only to take it from the start of a period to ovulation, but not during the TWW). Though it can help to regulate cycles, it can also cause miscarriage, so it there's any chance there might be a baby in there, don't take it. That's what she said.


----------



## jo36

Thanks for thant Minty, I had a feeling I shouldn't be taking it on 2WW. Thank goodness I stopped! Good advice...X


----------



## MandMtb

*Em*, sorry you failed your driving test hun.. try not to be too hard on yourself. It is nerve-racking stuff and I only passed on my 5th attempt after nearly giving up - so keep going 
*
Lorna*, I'm glad you have had your consultation but sorry it wasnt what you had hoped for. Let's hope you get some answers to your emailed questions soon, and any sign of AF yet?

*Pem*, how are you doing hun?  thinking of you and sending lots of  up for you!

*Whisks*, Glad the downregging is well underway and good luck with the scan.

*jo*, how is the 2ww going hun?
*
Aimee*, good to hear all is well with you, Gabs and LO.

*B*, how are you doing? 
*
Kelz and Nicki,* just to echo my comments on the other board, congratulations!

Hello to everyone else, hope you okay?!

Well we have the rest of the week and weekend off work.. so going to try and make the most of it despite feeling sad about our BFN result today 

Love S x


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Minty....at present I have no idea on when to stop for ovulation, as have never been able to get that surge on the OPK, plus with my un-regular cycles I never know when tmy next A/F will start.

So I will start my OPK again once my A/F arrives - it it ever does, then start taking the AC...

I think I'm on day 37 or 38, I've lost count when it starts I'll mark it on my chart and know exactly! Think my fertility monitor has given up with me too - Its   confused by it all! 

Just looked at chart and I didn't have an A/F in June at all, so theres 30 days, plus 2 days in July gone and I started previously on the 25th May, so 6 days there = 38 UGH   It drives me crazy!

Just booked an appointment with a acupuncturist on Monday night - Woop woop    Am hoping something may eventually help...all these natural medicines!

MtandB - Sorry to hear about your BFN, you will get a BFP soon - chin up xx  

Aren't we due a baby around here?? I remember reading EDD 27th June, and we haven't heard....has anyone else 

xxx


----------



## Misspie

What a genius I'am  

Don't knwo why I haven't done it before.

But have just turned my collegues comp screen round, plugged in the spare speakers floating around and now sat here watching Wimbledon... 

Something to stop me moaning about how HOT it is in the office.

 

L
xx


----------



## jo36

Lorna - good luck with the acu, that sounds like a really good idea. I see an acupuncturist for a bad shoulder I have and I was asking her about the benefits of acu whilst TTC. She said it worked wonders and was her favourite area of her work. Its all about regulating the cycle, getting ovulation happening and rebalancing all those hormones. I really hope you find it beneficial and sorts out your cycle. It will make TTC so much easier.

Enjoy Wimbeldon, we're watching it at home. And my mums there today...she's just called me to tell me she's melting!!!!
x


----------



## leoaimee

mandmtb -        for your BFN ...


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna its Dom who's due soon i think!

I had my blood tests done today for rubella and CMV.. finally got round to it im so lazy lol They had to take the blood from the back of my hand as my arms didnt want to play ball  

I had a half day at work today and me DP and MIL went shopping after my blood tests the weather has been so so nice this week!

Em x


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks for your message Aimee


----------



## leoaimee

how are you doing chick?

ax


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone - 

hope you all are having a lovely sunny day - we went to london pride today. We had a really good time but it was SO hot... we decided to head home early after watching the parade and mooching about soho for a bit... 

we also saw someone we think might have been cutelilpumpkins - twin boys and everything - didn't want to say hello in case it wasn't her - lol! 

Only sad part was the usual presence of the religious protesters who were all penned into this little cage surrounded by police (who told amber off for shall we say voicing her opinions to them - lol) and the NF skinheads in another little cage - can't believe people would actually have so much hate within them that they would make the effort to go to an event that is celebrating freedom, love and choice to demonstrate nothing but their closed minds and mean spirits.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Pinktink...

We didnt go to london pride but most of my friends did and i had phone calls from them earlier saying how fab it was... wish i'd gone now.

We are going to do Brighton pride instead i think... just watch the parade and have a mooch etc.

Every year at Brighton pride its the same thing with the religious protesters.. i wish they would just let us be... you dont get me popping into there church and banging on about being gay lol

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

hi Em,

to be honest if I knew exactly which church those ******** went to I would turn up with some posters... Amber and I did manage to resist the urge to stand there smooching in front of them though  

It was a really good day - both a bit sunburnt though! We're going down to brighton this year aswell - might see you there!!

x


----------



## lesbo_mum

oooo... we should meet up if your going to Brighton also!!


----------



## Damelottie

Glad you all had a nice day


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey Pinktink

Here is a link to our Pride pics! So was it us

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=88877&id=553478231&l=4755553c5f

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

CLP, what fab pics!! I really enjoyed them! We live in Leeds so London Pride is a bit far for us, although we have been once. We loved it!! We usually go to Manchester Pride which is good too. Leeds Pride is [email protected]! It's only in its 3rd or 4th year (I know!!!) so I guess its not really established yet. Leeds' gay scene isn't as big as Manchester's either, which has always confused me since it's meant to be this 'cosmopolitan 24hr city'!? Thankfully we only go out for friend's birthdays & stuff nowadays so we can cope with only a few bars, lol!
Your boys look so alike - are they identical twins?? A girl I work with has twin girls who look identical but apparently are not. They're nearly 3 now and still no-one can tell them apart! Even _she_ thinks the sonographer made a mistake when she told her they had separate placentas. She keeps saying she's going to ask for DNA tests to find our for certain because as they get older, people will question them as much they question her so she wants to be able to give them the answers. Maybe it's right & they just look identical?? 
Lottie x


----------



## Pinktink

CLP - yes it was definatly you! (I knew it was!) Boys looked so cute


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lottie- Thanks Hun, we had a great time! The boys are not identical, and in person really don't look that alike. As my mum says if you put two babies of the same age in the same clothes next to each other the look very similar. When we dress them differently it is easier to see the differences. Dylan weighs less, is shorter, blond. Thomas is a pound heavier, taller, dark haired & has a much bigger head. 
And as for personalities Dylan has a proper little temper, and loves his toys, is quite and independent little soul (wants to hold his own bottle already). Where as Thomas is defiantly Mr Chill, likes noise, music and voices, loves a cuddle he is a little mummies/mummas boy! It still amazes me how two 20wk old babies can have such defiant personalities already!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pinktink- Ah babe you should have said Hello! We don't bite unless I forget to feed DW, LOL!   

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

oooh pride looks fab!  great photos clp!

i cant believe the religious section and the bnp .... never seen that before!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks Aimeegaby, how's your LO are you getting any sleep yet?? 

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

CLP your pics look fab and the boys are so so cute!!


----------



## whisks

hello everyone

sorry been a bit awol for last few days, we have been to aberystwith for the weekend to celebrate my aunty and uncles 25th wedding anniversary. we had a great time and was really nice to see most of family together, especially the ones i don't get to see very often. we met my 2 year old cousin for the first time and he is sooo cute.

got a busy week ahead of me, got to go to job seekers for interview to be able to claim a very small amount of money   as was made redundant last week. so job hunting like mad.

my scan is on tuesday (my down regging is going really well and not had any symptoms yet - well i have been really hot but i think thats just the weather)

then got to go to dentists for the first time in a very very long time - slap my wrists, and i know i will need a couple of fillings  

i hope everyone is ok

when is brighton pride i might come if i can, i have family living there so may visit and do pride at same time

love to all

whisks xx


----------



## leoaimee

cutie - i seem to get loads of sleep, im one of those lucky mummies, she doesnt sleep 12 hours or anything, but normally in 3 hour bursts and just feed and sleep, no crying and being unsettled.  which all seems pretty managebale.  we normally go to bed at 11 and i get up at between 8 and 10 with three feeds through the night.

how about you?  do they feed at the same time?

whisks - glad you had a nice time in aberystwith.  good luck with the dentist.  good luck with the job hunting too.  and extra good luck for the scan.

ax


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Aimee - Boys sleep all night now 8 to 8! when they were smaller we woke the sleeping twin and fed them together, we like sleep and our sanity! LOL  

CLP


----------



## MandMtb

*Aimee*, I am doing okay thanks hun.. although back at work tomorrow, and I am not looking forwards to it. I had hoped I could start counting the days down till I can go on maternity leave, but *fingers crossed* I will be able to sometime in the near future. I am pleased to hear your managing to get a lot of rest and sleep... LO seems to be in a good pattern! Perhaps because her mummies are doing such a fab job 

*whisks* good luck for the scan!

I'm glad everyone who went to Pride had a good weekend. It's a shame about the protesters. Is anyone going to be at Manchester Pride?

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Whisks Brighton pride is the 1st August.

MandMtb we would love to go to Manchester pride but may be a little far for us... we went to Manchester for a few days back in November as a mini honeymoon after are CP and we both loved it... If we could get a hotel room booked for Manchester pride we'd go but may be a bit late now.. what date is it?

Em x


----------



## kelz2009

Hi girls been for early scan today, as Ive been having severe cramps, nurse said to go over clinic for scan. I had internal and external scan and nurse said ovaries are very swollen so thats whats prob causing cramps, also have cyst on ovary. Nurse said she thinks theres 2 sacs so maybe twins!!!!!!!!! shes not 100% sure as it is too soon. Have to have another scan on 22nd july to confirm.

Have come into contact with slapped cheek sydrome in work so have been signed off work for a week. Have to have blood test tomorrow to check if im immune to it   I am.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## lesbo_mum

Kelz you poor thing hope you ok


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Lisa - Good luck with EC next week hope it all goes well.

Pinktink - Hope your blood tests have come back.

Klez - Hope your cramps pass soon and you are feeling much better.

As for me have been waiting for bloods to come back for ages and they have come back today hooray  , So we have an appointment for next tuesday to finally start out TX, very exited cant wait have waited a long time for this day.

Pinktink - Looks like we will be starting TX the same time.

Hi to anyone i have missed,

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi girlies   

Kelz that is so exciting that you might have twinnies!!   Exciting to see at your next scan!   Fingers crossed you're immune to SC.  


Steph - yay for your bloods coming back! It's the longest wait EVER!! Really hope mine are back, will ring them again tomorrow to check, hopefully they'll ring me before!  

That's cool we'll be starting at the same time! I'm going to be willing my period to come now so I can start my pill! Lol! xxx


----------



## whisks

hi all

pinktink - i was the same, really excited to even start the pill

steph - yey your bloods have come back, you must be so excited to finally get going the waiting really is a bummer!

don't think i will be able to go to brighton pride afterall but i hope anyone going has a fab time.

had my scan today and everything was fine and as it should be so will start stimming on friday, down regging still going ok just feeling a bit tired but no headaches or anything yet?

hope everyone is well 

love whisks
xx


----------



## leoaimee

kelz - have i missed your BFP news!!  MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!  and amazing news on poss twinnies!


----------



## kelz2009

Aimeegaby- thanx for congrats.
How are you Gaby and baby Lucia, hope you are all ok


----------



## leoaimee

yeah all good, cept accidentally fed lucia gone off expressed breast milk ... its supposed to last three days in the fridge, but must be because of the heat...!  what terrible mumies!!   hope she is ok.  to be honest she kept dribbling it out of her mouth ... poor lamb!


----------



## kelz2009

You not terrible, accidents happen  , we cant all be perfect all the time  . I'm sure Lucia will be fine  .


----------



## lesbo_mum

Aimee bless u im sure she's fine hun


----------



## Misspie

Hi Girls, 

Have been lurking most days/nights and reading but no time to post. Just decided to take 5mins for myself and post a little bit of my update. Sorry no time for personals today, but love to all  

Everyone who's on 2ww - lots of   and everyone who's just abt to have EC  , please keep us posted it's great to read your stories! 

Still NO A/F, I'm on like day 43/44....I've lost count so can't even start the Angus Castus....GRRRRR  , went for acuc on Monday which was like speaking with a councillor for hours, and telling her about my life history. I think she pretty much knows me inside out now!! (Literally) some of the questions were very interesting, and also weird, she wanted to know about the type and smells and colours of my vaginal discharge including periods etc....TMI Sorry, but I suppose is all needed. I stayed for 2.5hrs and had a small session tagged onto the end of the consultation on my back, it was only gentle needles and didn't seem to do much, but she said it normally just helps cleanse the body ready for my next session Monday.  

On the waiting waiting waiting game of this whole process, which seems to be for every part! I just phoned the clinic to ask about my referral from last Monday (29th) on the NHS side. She advise me that she has passed this onto the nurse who deals with the Egg sharing programme and the counsellor for our first session, so should hear back by next Friday with some appointments or information if not to call her. You guys may be able to enlighten me, but this sounds as if the NHS appointment they've taken as my initial appointment!?!? Maybe? Would be great if so!!!! Fingers crossed, as then we might be a little bit furtehr than what we thought  

I asked about my email and re-blood tests and getting these done at the GP or there, as didn't want to be waiting AGAIN, as have been waiting at this point since April. She advised she is going to get someone to call me back, so I can spend just a smaller amount of time "waiting"!!  (watch this space).

Some other good news, weighed myself this morning and I've lost 2llb!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOO first time in donkeys that I've gone under the 12st 6llb mark!!!!!! so now weigh 12st 4llb!! Think I will have the same for dinner again tonight as it seems to be working. Today I've only eaten about 1.6grams of saturated fat, though not sure what a banana/orange/apple is!! Might try to find this out! 

On the bad news, Kate's company seems to be struggling with work and the bank are reigning in the O/D that they have. I think the owner/md might be asking for paycuts and redundancies. I really hope this isn't the case. but we will wait and see.

Sorry for any major typos/grammar errors I seem to be struggling today! 

L
xxx


----------



## jo36

Lorna - well done for the weight lose        you must be over the moon! Hope you manage to stay on track, which is more than can be said for myself!! Heehee...

Glad you enjoyed the acu, next appt should be more beneficial, it always takes so long to go through the history part on the first appt. But hopefully next time you can get straight into it. Really hope it works for you and sorts your cycle out. You must be going around the bend. Amber was asking after you the other day, I filled her in on what I know.

Re. your appt. it does sound as if you might be a bit further along than you originally thought, hope so too. All the waiting is so infuriating, all I can say is that it certainly gets a whole lot easier when TTC #2. We had our initial consultation, then waited for the results of 2 blood tests, then in for tx. 'Done and dusted' as Milly would say!!! Hope you get the answers you are looking for on this appt and get this show on the road...

Jo x


----------



## Misspie

Ahhhhh Milly going to big school. Thats such a big turning point in a childs life. It's great to hear she is actually looking forward to it!

You can advise Amber, all good with us....just waiting waiting waiting, and I'm not the most patient person  how's she, hopefully not working too hard? Do you guys have any holidays planned at all, something to look forward to before Milly starts school?

How are the  feelings at mo? you guys must be so excited, I hope the little beanie stays put! 

I feel like I want to get inside my body and pull my A/F out! it's starting to annoy me now...

We have a few weekends spare at the mo, which is so unlike us we don't knwo what to do with them!! lol Also doesn't help as it allows you to think more and talk about things. 

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna well done on the weight lose hun.. your doing much better than me  

Hope AF arrives soon hun! 

Jo how you feeling


----------



## jo36

Lorna and Em - I'm feeling OK thanks. Still have the queasies, on and off, and light-headedness. And this morning my guts felt like they were going to drop out like it does an hour before your AF arrives. So I have been on knicker-watch but I do remember being paranoid about this symptom last time and always thinking it was all going to end. So fingers and toes crossed its only the same thing. Did a digital CB test today and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant, so I suppose I have to believe it. Don't know whether to call my clinic today, as its my day off, or wait til tomorrow which is OTD. Will a day make much difference to them do you think


----------



## nismat

Jo, I think that they are bound to say re-test on OTD, even if it is all looking good earlier!


----------



## leoaimee

hay you guys!  are you posting bfp results on a diff thread??  CONGRATS JO!!    

lorna - great on the acupuncture!  and waiting stinks doesnt it!  

ax


----------



## jo36

The clinic have just called me back after leaving a message a little while ago. Spoke to the nurse who did insem and she was over the moon!   I'm booked in for my first scan on 30th July...more waiting...

Aimee - BFP results got posted on 2ww thread but just a quick mention from Lorna on this one! Thanks for the congrats, we're still in shock.


----------



## kelz2009

JO-    gr8 news, you are having scan only week after me, cant wait


----------



## leoaimee

ahhh so wonderful!!!  well done!!  and kelz too.  you are going to be doing your pregnancies together!! nice!  golly gosh milly is going to be over the moon when you tell her in a few months ... will you wait for 12 weeks to tell her?


----------



## jo36

I'm soooooo excited about telling Milly, but we will be waiting. Otherwise its an awful long time for her to wait. But lets just see how long we last   

And yes, Kelz, we're gonna be sharing lots of experiences!!


----------



## nismat

Great news Jo, I hope that the wait for the scan doesn't seem interminable, and that you have a super-smooth path to get there


----------



## leoaimee

maybe we should do a sweepstake on how long you hold out before you tell milly!!  

oh wowsers!  so pleased for you guys!!

axxx


----------



## whisks

hello everyone

jo - congratulations on your BFP     i'm so pleased for you both x

misspie  - thats great news about your weight loss, i hope you can start your treatment soon x

not much to report really, will start my stims tomorrow and go back for another scan next friday, all being well should have my ec and et the week after but not too sure as i was originally supposed to start stims on tuesday and then have a scan next tues and friday, they said it has changed because they are so busy. so not sure if that means my ec will be delayed (should have asked) but i guess the scan will determine when the ec will be so will just have to wait and see. not really having any side affects except feeling quite tired all the time.

hope you are all well

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

Jo and Amber - congrats!!!! Bet you can't wait for the scan?!
Lisa and Laura, x


----------



## jo36

Thanks Lisa!   Hows things with you?? Must be getting ready for EC soon! How are you coping with it all?

x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Guys

Hope we're all ok this evening...

Just put my car on ebay to sell as i dont think im gonna be driving any time soon... im gutted  

Dp took me out after work and i just cant drive im hopeless i've had 40 hours and i still cant drive 
Im so annoyed with myself!! 

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Em,

Are you in a manual? If so..change to automatic!!! It's AMAZING. I was hopeless. I mean totally pants, worst driver ever. I'd been having lessons every week for 2 YEARS!!   Then I had 8 lessons in an auto and passed 1st time with 3 minors. It's SO easy. I'd recommend it highly, it means you don't have to worry about whats going on inside the car, as you only have stop and go pedals, and no more hill starts or stalling! Woop!! I did it as I couldn't afford to waste more money on hours of lessons and failing tests. Maybe just book 1 lesson with an auto teacher and give it a try? I think you'd be amazed how much easier it is.   xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Yay Jo



CLP


----------



## whisks

keep going Em it took me much more than 40 hours of lessons to pass and i passed on my third test, you just have to keep trying and you WILL pass, most people dont pass first time as test is much harder than when our parents did it!!
whisks x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ok so i've taken the car off ebay and decided to stop and think for a minute and stop being silly  

Pinktink im thinking automatic may be the way forward for me also but im gonna give my poor little pink manual nissan another chance lol


----------



## Damelottie

Em - I passed on my 3rd attempt too. Don't panic or give up. You'll get there


----------



## MandMtb

Em, I'm glad you took your car off ebay and have decided to give you Nissan another shot hun. Honestly dont give up hun.. you will get there, if I did anyone can! But I do agree with Pinktink that if you dont pass next time it's worth switching to automatic - this is what I did and it's much easier!

S x


----------



## whisks

good on you Em, i'm glad you've decided to give it another go, just keep trying it doesn't matter how long it takes, so don't give up!

whisks x


----------



## Misspie

Lots of things going on, but will pop back later to post. Just 1 question............................

HOW DO I MAKE MY A/F START?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   

I'm feeling pretty down in the dumps today with it all - day 47 and counting!!! Got stomahc ache, and even DW feeling sorry for me, as I get the symptons of my AF about 3/4 times in a cycle at the mo, so I never know of ots coming or not! Can't start the Angus Castus until it starts, so won't know if that helps. But am trying to be positive as got acu again on Monday! 

Sat with a hot water bottle watching tv....and feeling sorry for myself, but not that bad if that makes sense....

Boohooo  

Oh what to do what to do!!!

And still no appointment letters through the post. Will be back on the phone to them again Wed if still haven't hear anything as getting even more impatient now! 

xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Misspie - I have a fairly regular cycle generally but when I was booked for my treatment at Reproft AF just decided to not show   . I have to say that I decided to try some acupuncture - with a very cynical view to be honest. So I had 2 treatments - I think about 3 days apart - and she arrived the evening of the 2nd  . I was a bit suprised but might be worth a go xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

misspie you poor thing      AF turns up soon for you


----------



## Pinktink

Misspie    I'll do an AF dance for you and pray she turns up soon! Totally sympathise with you, i'm DYING for my period to get here so I can start the pill   lol i'm just too excited to get started, all this waiting is a killer! xxx


----------



## BaT

Misspie- Am   for AF to come.

Isn't it funny how she never come's when you want her to and comes when you don't!!!

When we went home at christmas time for our CP, my AF went out of sink and I end up having two within 20 days with the second, the day before my CP.  Was really annoyed!!!!

B x


----------



## lmb15

Jo - I'm now day of 11 of stimulating. Had a scan and bloods yesterday and all's looking good. Got 17 follicles of a good size and a few tiny ones. Back in for another scan tomorrow, with egg collection planned for wednesday. Eeek!!!
The only side effects i've got at the minute are a bloated stomach and a slight uncomfortable feeling in my lower abdomen. Apart from that i feel fine.
 for lots of eggies for me and my recipient on wednesday.
It's going very quickly now, which is exciting but also a little unnerving!!
How are things with you?

Lorna - any sign of AF yet? I'm sure it'll come soon. Are you excited about the treatment or just nervous?!!

Em - how's things with you?

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna- any sign of AF yet  

Lisa- good luck for EC hope you get lots of eggies   

Lots going on here... im off today to swop my pink manual nissan for a green automatic clio   i admit defeat i just cant get the clutch  

Also some of you already know from the 2ww thread that me and DP have actually lost the plot completely   and are planning to do a DIY home insem with fertility first either tomorrow and Tuesday or Tuesday and Wednesday depending on ovulation... im using the clear blue fertility monitor and im on my high fertility days and i think i'll peak on tuesday and wednesday! 

Em x


----------



## nismat

Ooh, *Em*, a very exciting about turn for you! Good luck with it all  Friends of mine have 2 sons that were conceived (with the same donor) via the now-defunct Man Not Included. It's not a route everyone wants to take, but it can definitely work!
Oh, and automatics are wonderful to drive, especially in city traffic. We have both been driving manual for years, but plan to get an automatic when we next change cars as it's so much easier. I loved LadyLotties rainbow beetle pic!

*Lisa*, wishing you well for EC (which should be a breeze), it sounds like you've got a wonderful crop of eggs to share with your recipient. I'd be lucky to get a quarter of that number of follies! 

*Lorna * - are you still waiting for your period? What an interminable cycle! LadyLottie's suggestion of acupuncture sounds like a good one to me if there's still no progress.

*Whisks * - hope stimming is going well, and that Friday's scan brings good news


----------



## whisks

thanks nismat, i am really excited about having my scan on friday but a bit anxious too as i don't really have any idea how my body is responding to the drugs. the stimming is going well and i'm a pro with the injections now   still feeling a bit tired but thats ok as i am out of work now so can relax. i am feeling really bloated and full all the time because of having to drink so much and trying to get salty food in as well as lots of protein is do-able but god i'm full! as i don't eat meat its a bit more difficult to get natually salty food so i am snacking in between meals with salted crisps and then also trying to get my five a day in as well. maybe i'm not feeling as hungry as i usually do because i'm not working and my job was a very active job. don't get me wrong i am eating as much if not more than usual but just not feeling that hungry. ok i'm rambling now.

hope you are all ok

whisks xx


----------



## leoaimee

what is the salt for whisks?


----------



## whisks

i think its to make me drink more and retain the liquid but also (not sure how) but i have read it helps to prevent ohss.


----------



## leoaimee

oh right, never heard of that one!!

very excited for you.  hope the scan goes well.

ax


----------



## whisks

cheers aimee,
yeah i know it seems really strange to increase the intake of something which is bad for you in larger quantities but hey they are the experts i guess.

hows life treating you now you are well into motherhood, i hope you and your family are all well 

whisks xx


----------



## leoaimee

thanks whisks, we are all doing great!  just had a little nap with my baby girl.  love her so much!     its great being a mummy it really is.  although i find plenty to give myself a time about .... oooh ive just made fertility friends tiny i made ******** really big yesterday .... new lap top!


----------



## lesbo_mum

*Nismat* man not included changed to sperm direct and now its fertility 1st... everytime its shut down it opens up with a new name and does things slightly different to get through the loop hole! We've decided to give it a shot and if it doesnt work them move onto IUI or IVF.

*Whisks* goodluck for Friday's scan hope you have lots of follicles growing nicely.

*Aimee* Hope Lucia and Gaby are ok... i saw some new pics of her on ******** she is so so cute!

Hi to everyone else!

Well today is the day and our delivery of spermies are arriving at about 8.30pm tonight... im so nervous.. has anyone done a home insem and have any tips for us!

Em x


----------



## leoaimee

les mum - we did a home insem wiht fresh sperm, it was fun (in a way!!) no real tips .... but good luck.

ax


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Aimee.... im wondering what the hell to do with my legs... i've read to put them up and have a pillow under your bum... i reckon i could do this up against my headboard... dunno how long i'll last like that for   Also DP is paranoid about getting spermies on the bed so had nicked some puppy training pads off MIL... She thinks im a dog people!


----------



## leoaimee

ooh i dont think there will be that much?  i think i did put a pillow under my bum but i dont think  it really matters.  think about having sex, lots dribbles out, and people still get pregnant.  so i wouldnt worry about legs up.  maybe do it at bed time and then you can go to sleep after.

is the sperm cleaned like in a clinic?  or does it come with seamen?


----------



## nismat

aimeegaby said:


> or does it come with seamen?


That could make for an interesting evening, having a bunch of seamen around!!  Sorry Aimee, couldn't resist 

I'm sure that it will be semen form, not washed like in a clinic.

I've never done at home insems, but I don't think that it can do any harm to do the bum-propped-on-pillow, legs on headboard thing. I have heard also of the "lesbian rotisserie", where you spend e.g. 10 mins on your back then 10 mins lying on either side, to thoroughly coat your cervix in the semen and give the sperm the best chance of getting through. But it probably is fairly immaterial!
I think in practical terms, the most important thing is to try and be as relaxed as you can, have a wee beforehand so you don't feel the need to jump up from the bed straightaway, and have drinks/phones/whatever you may need afterwards ready on your bedside table. Try and get the syringe as far up the vagina/close to the cervix as possible, and I think it's generally agreed that it's best to push the plunger in fairly slowly, then leave it in position for a few minutes before taking it out (as otherwise you can pull quite a bit of the semen straight back out with it. 
You could also try having an orgasm if the whole scenario isn't too clinical/stressful


----------



## lesbo_mum

it comes in semen form.... and the thought of trying to have a orgasm afterwards really makes me feel a bit sick


----------



## jo36

I remember reading in one of my books that you have to try and avoid getting air bubbles into the syringe. Right off to get my book...(some time later) ..."Put tip of syringe into pool of semen, then slowly pull up plunger, drawing semen up into syringe. Avoid air bubbles (remember that bit!). To inseminate: lie on back and insert syringe into vagina as far as it will go. You want tip of syringe to be as close to cervix as possible. You can use extending tube (!!) if cervix is too high. Once syringe is in place, push plunger all way in. Lie down for 15-30 mins with buttocks raised - a pillow will do. Some semen will drip out when you eventually stand up but enough sperm will stay inside."

Hope this helps Em!!   Good luck for tonight and have fun!!!!!   Oh and I think you're supposed to have the orgasm BEFORE!!! So enjoy yourselves!!!!

Jo x


----------



## pem

We went with pillows under bum...for a good hour after...also did the 'rotisserie'     and the orgasm afterwards....it helps the cervix to draw up the sperm..worked for us!


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks girls... im so excited    who'd have thought i'd get so excited about some spunk


----------



## leoaimee

nismat said:


> aimeegaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> or does it come with seamen?
> 
> 
> 
> That could make for an interesting evening, having a bunch of seamen around!!  Sorry Aimee, couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> really pondered over that spelling too!!!
> 
> well what alot of advice! good luck les mum!
Click to expand...


----------



## welshginge

Good luck for tonight!!!


----------



## Misspie

Good Luck Em for tonight  , I bet your really excited by it all……it’s great getting the first attempt!!! There are certainly plenty of emotions running around your brain all at once.
I can second everything that nismat says with regards to what to suggest, we more or les followed exactly as she suggested   lol

It was very funny, the first couple of times….the 3 of us (KD) were embarrassed and nervous. TMI  apologies now, with our very first try, I aughed soo much so did DW, that we had air in the syringe and I laiughed so hard that I contracted my muscles and we had spermies/semen everywhere   YUCK, and it smelled LOVELY!!!!!    

 

DW is cringing now looking over my shoulder that I’m sharing our stories with you all !!!! LOL

We had some good news today, and nope it’s not the show of my lovely A/F !! Boo hoooo  :’(

I had a called from the clinic this afternoon at 1715 from the nurse who contacted me about my email, I sent Whoop Whoop!!!!  Re:  blood tests and my chased telephone call last week! She was really apologetic for not coming back sooner, but said it was a great idea for me to try and make use of the waiting time for appointments/scans with waiting for the results of the blood tests too. No one has ever suggested that before. She commented that I seem very knowledgeable with the procedures and what’s involved (god knows where she got that from in my email/referral letter  ) And that unfortunately I still need a first consultation with the medical practitioner there to discuss options, even though she doesn’t think we need it. But she did notice that the appointments were still stuck/lost and she would try to push them through quicker now and through the loop hole!!  Wooohoooo. 

She also commented that even though I’m not having a regular cycle, it seems that I have PCOS and need a scan ideally, plus due to my FSH and LH levels that these are showing I could more ideal for IVF due to being able to produce more follies!!! Hehehehe (Excitement here, as should be fine for egg sharing)

Was very impressed I’ve had nearly all my tests done, except a few scans and last few bloods, so I commented that I’m now in their hands and waiting patiently – NOT!!!!!!

So back on the bloods, she asked if I could visit the clinic rather than the GP for the additional blood tests required and when could I visit?!!? THURSDAY, this week!!!!! – Whooop Whoooop !!! I can’t wait as this will really start the ball rolling and get my name on the computer with being more recognized on a regular basis!

Kate is going to try and come with me, as I was straight in there wanting an appointment as soon as possible this week, was a shame she wasn’t in tomorrow!! LOL But instead I’m first in there Thursday 8.30!! hehehe

Acu was good yesterday, by the time I got home, I had a headache so hoping that’s a good thing. Still no pesky A/F, but weighed myself on the Wii tonight and my BMI is closer to 28 now!!

So will leave that on a good positive note from me! 

Hope all is well with everyone else

Lorna
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmb15

Em - hope the insemination went well!! x


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks guys yeah it went ok i think was a little odd lol


----------



## Misspie

Well, have been for my bloods this morning. And the lovely nurse/egg lady there is going to stuff my file under their admin ladies to try and get the appointments moving. Then try to get our initial consultation and counselling appointment in one day! Wooo hooo!! 

Then we have to go to a seminar evening on egg sharing! 

They are hoping to get a result on the negative or positive side for the sperm donor, so can match me soon for this part of it. Then we just have to wait the 4-6weeks for the chromo and gene blood tests and the cystic fibroid. But hopefully in this time we will be going to all our metings and scans if neccesary! (FINGERS CROSSED)   

Still no sign of A/F, think I will give up. DW is just aboutt o start her second cycle!

Hows everyone else getting along?

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thats fab misspie.. cant believe AF still hasnt shown up you poor thing


----------



## Misspie

No bloody pesky A/F.....kate has had her's today tooo, in full swing and wheres mine I ask you - WHERE IS IT!!!


----------



## Misspie

Theres a lot of me on here lately - WHERE ARE YOU ALL?!?!?!

Work is boring, no news from hospital today, so hopefully something nxt week.

Am all EXCITED, car is ready to be picked up tomorrow, done all the insurance etc and can't wait to drive her. Brum Brum!

Weather is pretty pants, thunder and lightening here laods! Poor puddys are both out in the rain and scarey thunder!!! 

I'm currently reading a book called "30 Something and Over it" which seems to fit in with my life so perfectly at the mo   Has anyone read it?!

xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh my, I am out the loop. We're now in the middle of decorating/renovating the new house before we move in (in less than two weeks - eeek) and life is total chaos. I only get online briefly every couple of days. Poor Ember is being palmed off to childminders and grandparents most of the time so we can work on the house and she's letting us know that she doesn't like it with some fantastic tantrums when either one of us leaves for any purpose. Poor thing. It's not for much longer.

*Misspie*, that all sound fab. It must feel so good to be making progress like that at last.

*Em*, I remember all the home insem ickyness well! It sounds as though you're doing everything by the book though. It is weird, but you do soon get used to it. Over 18 cycles I think we inseminated close to 40 times overall and it became very dull and boring by the end. The month is worked Rae lay her head on my belly afterwards and gave the sperm directions. She swears it was that that made the difference - just a tip. 

We do have a couple of bits of good news though. I went in for a HSG yesterday as a precursor to my consultant appointment (all this in the simple pursuit of metformin). Although I won't get the official results until that appointment I had a sneaky look at the screen and could see dye squirting out both sides so I know that that was clear. And then I got home this afternoon to find a message on the answerphone from a social worker, saying she'd been assigned our adoption case. Due to moving house the first time and changing adoption teams we've been waiting for that for nearly 18 months! Yey! So hopefully it won't be too much longer before Rae will be Ember's official, legal, permanent and absolute mother too. 

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone

Sorry this is going to be a moan. I've just got off the phone to my Dad who I hardly ever speak to. I'm ****ing sick of him to be perfectly honest. I feel like he's NEVER going to accept that I am with a woman. He just said to me 'when are you going to get a boyfriend and have a family'? I said, i'm not going to ever 'get a boyfriend' and that I don't need one to have a family, and that we will be having a family. He just laughed at me. It's really really upset me. I'm tired of my family not acknowedging as a couple. I feel like just cutting them out of my life completely as I just end up crying whenever I speak to them. I actually hate him


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh pinktink you poor thing    i dont know what to say as i dont have that problem but i do feel for you


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pinktink!  Some people just  ! Remember we choose our partners and friends but not our family and sometimes there is nothing you can do to change them!  

You rant all you want thats why were here! 

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks girlies, you are the bestest   

I got so angry I rang him back and told him how I felt. He said he didn't realise and was all embarrassed and kept saying sorry sorry sorry etc. I don't know how I feel about him but i'm glad I said something.x


----------



## whisks

pinktink - sorry about your family not accepting you, i reckon you telling your dad just how you felt tho might have made him realise what he is being like? as clp said you can't choose your family (i sometimes wish i could change some of mine) but if you have good friends and a loving supportive partner then thats all you need, you have a rant anytime  

whisks xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pinktink - You go girl!!  

CLP


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone.

We have been AWOL for a few weeks been madley trying to get the new house sorted to move into next week end. 

Hope everyone is well havent caught up yet been getting in really late at night just wanting our bed.

We had our second appointment on tue everything was great we are finally starting our journey. Nurse gave us the pill too both take and when we next have a cycle then it all starts. So exited looking at hopefully Egg transfer mid sept.

Stephx


----------



## whisks

hello everyone hope you are all ok

had my scan yesterday (day 8 of stimming), had 10 follies ranging from size 10-13mm i think that seems good? got another scan on monday so fingers crossed i will have more and they have grown

take care all 

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - that seems like a good number of follicles and sizes for day 8. Every time you get scanned you'll probably see more and more, and existing ones will have grown. It's so surreal!
Hope you're doing ok and don't have any side effects from the meds. Good luck for monday.
Lisa x


----------



## Benetton

Good Luck Whisks!!

Fingers crossed fro ya Steph & Co

Well done Pinktink- sometimes it has to be done 

BB x


----------



## jo36

*PT* - can't believe what you are having to go through with your dad, it must be so upsetting for you. But a huge well done for telling him how you feel, that took guts. Do you think there is any chance things will change for the better? Hopefully he just needs a wake up call and is now now feeling a little sheepish and embarrassed at his comments.   for you, in this day and age we shouldn't be subjected to such narrow-mindedness 

*Whisks* - sounds as if the stimming is working well for you. Hope you get a nice crop on Mondays scan! 

*Steph* - long time no hear!! It sounds as if you guys have been really busy with the new house! And soon to start tx - busy days ahead for you both... 

*Gina* - hope the new house is coming along great. It will all be worth it once you're in and little Ember is running around that amazing garden of yours. I'm sure she won't hold it against you for too long for being busy bees  Great news too about your HSG, sounds as if all tubes clear for you. When do you find out whether you will be able to get Metformin again ? And being assigned your social worker!!! How so very exciting - bet Rae can't wait to be legal parent   Hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you guys.

*Lorna* - looks like things are going a bit quicker for you guys now, I'm really pleased. It can't have been easy for you. And what of the AF? Has she made an appearance yet?? The flood gates are going to open when she does!!!  Hope you're enjoying the new car!!!

News our end - things going well still, I hope! Now in my 6th week, but time is dragging. I'm desperate for my scan to make sure there's actually something there, and it's not all my head . Scan date has been pushed back a bit as Amber couldn't get the time off work on the original date. So now its 3rd August, which seems a life time away. Only good thing is about waiting is that the embie will be bigger and hopefully have a stronger heartbeat. Other than that I'm well, not too much MS to speak of, just massive tiredness every afternoon. Took Milly swimming yesterday and I may as well have taking a sleeping tablet, it washed me out for the rest of the day!!! Had fun though! 

Jo x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi all, sorry like others I have been a bit AWOL recently...

*Pinktink* - sorry about your dad hun 

*Jo* - glad all is okay, shame you had to put back the scan, but it will soon be here!

*Lorna* - sounds like you had a good response from your email, and that the ball seems to be rolling! 

*Gina* - All sounds good for you, with the house, tests and adoption. Keeping everything *crossed*.

*Steph* - glad the house is getting sorted... and that you are due to start tx soon.

*Whisks* - well done on stimming and good luck at the scan.

*Aimee* - how are you, Gabs and Lucia doing?

Hello to everyone else...

Me and DW have been trying to focus on being positive for this cycle whilst also getting on with day-to-day life. Hopefully surge should be here any day now.

S x x x


----------



## whisks

hi everyone 

thanks for the well wishes, i hope i do have a good crop tomorrow as only got enough meds to last me till tuesday, but im sure it will all be fine. i was convinced before my scan on friday that i wouldn't have responded to the meds at all and there would be nothing there but i was certainly proved wrong! can't help feeling pesimistic though.

S - good look for this cycle   x

Jo - glad your pregnancy is going well (i would be sooo impatient waiting for the scan too) x

Lisa -   for a bfp for you xx

Steph - i bet you can't wait to get into your new house x

hope you are all well

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies

Hope your all ok...

Whisks- it sounds good for you hun!

Lisa- hows the 2ww going so far?

Steph- Good luck for the big move!

Jo- hope you not feeling to bad yet and bet you cant wait for your scan!

Kelz- when is your scan date?

S- hope this cycle goes well.

Aimee- How r u guys doing?

Lorna- Has she arrived yet? Hope she's not too bad when she does.

anyone i have missed hi!!


----------



## Misspie

Sorry I been busy with work these last few days and then it was the weekend, so I gladly had a break from as much as possible!  

Whisks - Hope you have a great batch of the little ones today!?   Please let us know how its gone!

Steph - Good luck with the house move this week! I bet your excited that your just waiting to start your next cycle so that you can get that ES started!  

Amber/Lynn - Sorry to hear about your Dad and how it's upset you!   Though glad you gave as good as you got! I think sometimes, without trying to upset too much, people need to hear the truth whether they like it or not! Hopefully something has hit home to him, with what you've said. Kate and I, still have obstacles with her parent's every now and again! It's bloody hard work too!!  Any news on your cycle and when you start? 

Lisa - Congrats on the ET and good luck on the 2ww. How are you feeling after the weekend? Kepping busy by the sounds of it, to keep your mind off the waiting!   

Jo - Bet you can't wait to have your scan, not much longer now and you'll be there amazed and watching that LO's heartbeat! Have you had a slip of the tongue with Milly yet and told her? hehehehe  

Gina - I bet your feeling more guilty that Ember is.   And just think of what a fantastic home she is going to have to live in when you are actually all finished. She won't remeber the days you weren't around then! Fantastic news about your HSG.....it won't be long now before your trying again! And even more better that you are getting there on the adoption process. It will make things so much easier legallity wise when it's done! 

S - Good luck for you and DW on your next cycle, any sign on your Surge?  

Em - Hows the 2ww feeling?   Bet its strange and surreal when your there!! How's DW feel?

My A/F STILL hasn't arrived. I don't suppose it's surprises any of you, anymore! I know it doesn't me! Kate's parent's thought i'd lost weight when we saw them saturday, so that was a nice compliment!  
Though some good news, after we got back Saturday from picking the brum brum up!! YUM YUM she's lovely....! Mimbe all the way! Smells new new new!   Was certainly a nice cheer up present, but i keep getting reminded it's my 30th Bday present! 6mths early!!   I might get another one in, if I'm lucky hehehehehe a baby possibly       

We had a letter on the mate from the hospital for this Thursday to see the consultant. Whoop Whoop!  Which is great considering, that this all stems so quickly from me pushing on email re:bloods and then speaking ever so nicley and making lots of effort with the staff on Thusday when we were there!!!

And I've just phoned this morning and we've got the appointment on the 10th August for the counsellor, but she's just advised this will not stop treatment starting, if for any reason we start sooner   but it was the most convinient time for us, as it's starting to get difficult asking for all these appointments off at work!!!! I have 6 days holiday left, and I can take a few sickys but want to be careful! Heheheh   ! 

AND...........our new patient consultation evening is Wednesday 29th....

All good huh? So excited things are progressing quick now. We've had all our blood tests and just waiting for results.!  Just possibly a scan which might be needed, but will ask about that on Thursday when I go in! 

Just want A/F to start so I can mark another cycle off! 


L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

wow mammoth post Lorna!!

Im ok just bored of waiting now... i went out on a hen night on sat and obviously couldnt drink which was annoying because im so so sure it hasnt worked this month and i did come close to thinking sod it i may as well have a drink.. but DP wouldnt let me as she thinks its worked   I think she is gonna be so upset when it doesnt work where as im doing self preservation by getting myself prepped for a BFN


----------



## Misspie

Em good on you for not drinking. Though try to stay positive, as it only takes one   to get that !! You just have to be there to support each other through the good and bad times!  

I've just   myself and lost another 2llb!!! Now 12st 2llb!!! God knows how, as we went out to a nice little country pub for dinenr with my parents, and I had Full Sea Bream (headed - ewwww) with salad and chips, plus breads and oil/balsamic oils for starters. I did stuff myself, but was clerver and only ate the brown breads! 

Though last night, I had a few bits of choccies, and a bit of carrot cake, as I got my mid monthly feels and cravings!! Where are you A/F!!!?!??!?!?!  

Today for lunch back to sushi!!! and fruit! 

xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done Lorna on the weight lose your doing so so well   Im on the other hand doing rubbish   im just not in the right frame of mind for dietting so am having a break but keeping a eye on my weight closely and if i start to put on i'll have to do something about it!


----------



## whisks

hello everyone

misspie - a little AF dance for you       (hope it works)

i had my scan this morning, had to get up at the crack of dawn (well not really it was 6am - but we both had a rubbish nights sleep so getting up early snd then a two hour drive ain't fun).
well anyway i now have 11 follicles i think, dp was keeping count, they have grown a bit and now range from 12-17mm so not ready for ec just yet. got to go back again on wed for another scan and i think they were saying possibly friday for ec. so heres hoping  

anyways gonna go now to do my injections and then maybe get a bit of sleep in as still knackared!!

whisks xxx


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - well done on the follicles, that's a great number. There'll probably be even more at your next scan. My clinic like you to have at least 3 follicles at 1.8cm or bigger before egg collection - is that the same for you?
Lisa x


----------



## whisks

hi lisa

i'm not sure to be honest, but i guess it would be pretty much the same in most/all clinics? i thought though that maybe i would need at least 8 at 18mm for egg share, but i guess not? all i do know is that i need at least 8 eggs on ec to be able to share with the recipient and if not enough eggs are collected then i have the choice to either keep all eggs at no extra cost but with no further part in the egg share scheme, or i can let the recip have all the eggs and i get another free lot of treatment - that would be a really hard decision to make  

whisks x


----------



## lmb15

whisks - i'm sure you'll get at least 8 eggs in total. They say at least 3 at 18mm cos that's the size most are mature at and have eggs in them. And it'll be another 2 days before egg collection once you reach that level anyway cos you have the trigger shot 36hrs before egg collection. So in that time the others should catch up, and the hcg shot matures them too.
Honestly, don't worry. x


----------



## whisks

hi lisa

okay i promise i will stop worrying now, thanks for your advice  

hows your 2ww going?

whisks x


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - i'm only a few days in so it's ok so far!! Test in 13 days. Only thing so far is that my boobs are killing from the progesterone pessaries. Nothing else. Even if i bleed/don't bleed i'm just gonna wait till test day and see what happens. What will be will be!!
X


----------



## MandMtb

Just a quick post to say my surge arrived Monday, so had IUI today! The speculum hurt as usual, but I didnt even know she had completed the insem when it was all over... so that was good LOL!

S x


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck mandmtb xx


----------



## leoaimee

just popping in to say hi to everyone.

i am reading ... but sooo busy in england seeing peeps that dont have time to write good posts.  sorry.

  for all those in tx.

youll all be entertained to know im loving the rain, and the green of england!!  its soo restful on the eyes.  

right im off to bed in a jiffy.

lots of love to you all

ax


----------



## whisks

hello

aimee - it seems you are having a good time here even though it is raining most of the time. it must be nice to see your family

S - good luck i hope you get a bfp  

well what a nightmare we have had for the last few days, we got back from having scan on monday and were just around the corner from our house and our car started over heating, all the water had gone from the reservoir even though dp had filled it that morning, so managed to get it to garage and had to spend 40 quid for a new thermostat which seemed to do the trick but then last night at about 8 it happened again, so tried to fill it with water but it all just leaked straight out. anyway managed to get it home once it had cooled down as werent far away. but no way we could have used it to go to clinic this morning (we live about 2 hours away) was too late to hire a car last night so had to wait till this morning so was really anxious last night.
but good news we got a hire car, i got dp to phone hire company as soon as they opened at 7am, but really could have done without car breaking down at this crucial stage in our treatment!!

Anyway i had my last scan today and its all systems go for egg collection on friday. my ovaries feel like they are bursting at the seams but its not surprising since they range in size from 12mm to 26mm and theres about 12 in there, i'm feeling a bit uncomfortable but its worth it! bit nervous about ec now its actually nearly here, i'm not really scared about the ec itself just the needle going into my hand for the sedation.

whisks xx


----------



## Misspie

Whisks - Sorry to hear about the car, that must have been a nightmare and lots of added stress that you could have done without. But all sounds good so far...keep us posted after EC tomorrow 

Aimee - How you enjoying your trip?

Me still no bloody A/F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[fly] 60 Days[/fly]

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

I have the AC Jo recommended, not even opened yet and it's month older, getting closer to its sell by date 

Am feeling very hormonal today, work is work, they really aren't thinking straight here, with cover is I'm on holiday run over by a bus or even contract swine flu (most bettable I think) 
My ex-assistant is now booking holiday with the thought of cover for me, even though she still has to cover! Hey ho I shouldn't care, but I do. 
Have decided to take half a day on Friday for our consultation and it's getting difficult to explain why I have the appointments. if anything abnormal ever shows up on scans then I will tell, but what a killer for boss to find out one day hospital/hospital/hospital and then pregnant!!!! LMAO don't think it will go down well! And I'm to dedicated to my job.
They really are going to struggle making money on the vessels, if I haven't done it in advance!!! (Which is more likely) Sometimes being recognised what you do for the company makes a difference...think i'm going to suggest that further down the line if this carrys on!

Sorry rant over!!!

Need to be positive - CONSULTATION tomorrow!!! Woooohooooo and booked in Wed for new patients evening!

xxxx


----------



## Benetton

Oh Misspie!!

Glad you can off load, you obvioulsy needed it, keeping my fingers crossed for you 

BB x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

[fly]MY PERIOD IS HERE!!!!!!!![/fly]

WE'VE OFFICIALLY STARTED WOOHOO!!!

I've taken my first pill - muchos exciting!! And me and Lynnie are going to the clinic on Friday to have our injection training and go through the drugs, although Lynnie doesn't think she needs it - teehee! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

So soooo excited! WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

cool pinktink wont be long now and you'll be on your 2 ww!!


----------



## jo36

Great news Pinktink!! And as Em has already said, it won't be long until you're joining others on the mad 2ww! Good luck with the pill taking and starting injections, you must both be so excited.

I had a terrible day yesterday - had a bleed! Over the last few days I've had teeny tiny amounts of spotting, but very light brown looking like old blood. I've been a bit concerned but not too much. Then yesterday afternoon, after doing not a lot (actually Milly and I had been asleep for 1 and a half hours on the sofa!!), I went to the loo only to discover red/dark pink blood. It took 4 wipes for it be gone and over the following 3 hours it was very light, with cramping. Needless to say I've been terrified its all about to end. Burst into tears telling Amber on the phone, who was stuck at work, and clearly couldn't do anything (felt really bad about that) but within 15mins of calling her my best friend had come round as Amber had called her and asked her to. She knows of the pregnancy and has herself had 2 m/c's. She was very supportive and reassuring, even bathing Milly for me, whilst I rested. As of yet no bleeding has returned, so feeling a little happier. I have an appt with my GP on Moday anyway so will talk it through with her, and our scan isn't until a week Monday. The good thing is that my morning sickness has really kicked in ove rthe past 2 days and this morning it was still there loud and clear.

Anyone else have this and still still went on to term? Or are my days numbered and I'm waiting for the inevitable?

Many thanks

A worried Jo Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo so sorry to hear of the bleeding and just hope it was a scare.  I hope that you GP can reassure you on Mon, lots of ladies do have bleeding and go on to have a normal pregnancy.  Could you ring your clinic oncall and ask as I am not sure if you are still on progesterone support of any kind eg cyclogest as sometimes they increase this.

Conversely when I mc I had no signs of anything wrong and no bleeding.

I think that if you look on peer support or Ask a Midwife threads there might be similar posts.  Try and relax (as hard as it is) think positively about your baby and rest.  Great to know that you have supportive friends around too.

 all is well on Monday

L x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Jo - you're right we are really excited!! 

As for the bleeding - a LOT of women have spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy and go on to have perfectly normal pregnancies! More often than not we never find out what caused the bleed. The most important thing is to take care of yourself and rest up! If you have any further bleeding over the weekend go to a&e as they can book you an early pregnancy unit scan for this week (well they can here - hopefully it's the same for you!) but like I said you might not get anymore bleeding at all... stay positive (easier said than done - I know!) 

     

Love to everyone
xxxx


----------



## jo36

Thanks JJ1 and PT - good sound advice. I'm not on progesterone as levels were all good, so I haven't called the clinic. Bleeding has stopped all together but if it starts again we will go to A&E tomorrow for scan, I know Bath does this. I've rested up all day, palmed poor Milly off with my parents, and I've been having a DVD day. Thats a treat in itself!!  

Thanks again ladies, I feel a lot more positive now   



Jo x


----------



## BaT

Sending you big   and   Jo.

I have just got back from insem and DW has gone to work, so duvet day for me now too!!! 

B x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

JO-   babe am   it is all a scare and all will be fine!    

My local hospital does self referral to EPU, you call the gynae ward and they do a sort of phone triage and then book you in to see a doc & have a scan! So no A&E!  

Keep us posted hun! 

Whisks-     !  

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

Jo hows it going today   Hope all is ok


----------



## jo36

Em, CLP and BaT - thanks for the well wishes. Bleeding has stopped, just a tiny bit of brown stringy stuff this morning (TMI!) but even that has eased away now. Feel a lot more positive now. BUT...the sickness is here!!!!! Had a bath this morning thinking it would make me feel better and I threw up straight after!! Have felt sick all day, had to go out and buy ginger biscuits, and lemon and ginger tea. MIL says it must be a boy!   Hope the sickness is a good sign. 

Will be glad to get to the doctors tomorrow and explain what happened.

Many thanks to all,

Jo x


----------



## TwoBumps

That sounds like good news to me Jo, good luck for your appointment tomorrow. Thank goodness you haven't got long to wait until your scan on Thursday! I wonder if they might even book you in sooner?
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Jo that sounds good hun... goodluck for tomorrow and let us know how Thursday goes..


----------



## whisks

jo - i hope your appointment shows all is well today  

whisks xx


----------



## MandMtb

Jo, I hope the appointment went okay


----------



## jo36

Appointment at doctors went well yesterday, thanks guys!  She was really pleased the IUI worked, as I'd been in the month before requesting drugs for a bad shoulder, but advising her I couldn't have anything too strong as I was starting tx. The last time I saw her she said, 'well hopefully the next time I see you you're be telling me your pregnant'!! And of course I did!  She wasn't overly concerned about the bleed, which seems to have stopped completely now. Reassured me lots of ladies have a bleed with no detrimental outcome, so thats put my mind at rest a bit now.

We spoke at length about the nuchal fold scan, which I can't believe is still a private scan. Has anyone had it/ considering it? We refused all tests last time as we were prepared to accept and love any child we had. This time we feel slightly different because of Milly. But I still don't know whether I want it or no. I'm 37 which I know isn't _that_ old but still in the age bracket for concern!! 

Anyway, my scan isn't this Thurs as I had to change it some time ago as Amber couldn't get time off work. Its next Mon now, which still isn't that far away, and can't come soon enough. I must change my signature!

Hope you are all good.

Xx


----------



## kelz2009

Jo- so glad doctor thinks everything is fine with bleed, lots of women do have it.
I had slight bleed day before my scan but all was well with my little beans. I havent been on this site alot over the last week or soo cause having really bad sickness and unable to keep any food down. This is then making me feel ill. The babies are showing me they are there lol.
I have another scan thurday 6/8/09 as lwc want the drs there to see the triplets. 
Hope all goes well at your scan and you see your littleones heartbeat- its fab init!!!
All the best kelz xx


----------



## Misspie

Hey ladies, 

I've been lurking in the background for a few days reading post to keep updated, but not had chance to post!

Jo, hope everything okay hun?!!? How did the scan go?    have you been doing lots of relaxing? xxxxx

PT, congrats on starting your journey, I bet your very excited!!!!!   

We went for our consulattion (yep another one) on Friday, all went well. Was really just the explanation of whats going to happen, and them taking from notes from us. She mentioned we had been matched with receipiants and donor. But them when we I went back over that part, she retreated her statement...Oppps    We think that they have tentivly matched me to a negative and positive egg receipiant based on characteristics, but now just waiting for the blood and chromo results. On the front of my file it stated URGENT in big red letters, so that felt very pleasing that they are doing all they can now!  She was positive with Kate when she asked and when we get the blood results how long from there..will we get a try this year?!..Answer was YEAH, definatly, once you get the blood results, we can pair you with both sperm and egg receipiants, and then once you get your period the ball can start rolling with scans...and a EC try the same day! (will be weird going to have a pre-run of EC)

But I was concerned about still not having my A/F - DAY 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She didn't seem bothered and wasn't concerned at all atbout this!

I don't know what I've previously told you all now!!

But we also have our counselling session booked on the 10th August and we have our new patient information evening tomorrow night. Things seem to be moving. After that its aother waiting game for bloods.

As you can all imagine my hormones are up in the air at the mo, and I've been a very un-happy bun with work too. DW sent me a lovely bunch of flowers yesterday to make me smile  Bless her!!

Better get back to work....as one of my vessels has got a high water content in its biodiesel parcel!  


xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Jo glad everything is ok hun and hope your scan goes well on monday!

Kelz hope the morning sickness eases soon hun... another scan woo hoo!

Lorna... woo you really have had a long cycle this time havent you... glad everything seems to be moving forward nice and fast for you wont be long and you'll be on here saying you have had EC and ET and now on your 2ww!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Lovely Ladies

Just thought I would come over and introduce myself.  
I'm Natalie and will be looking after you while LadyLottie fall's head over heels for her little Alfie.  

So hello!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Sky, 

I believe I passed you by on the Egg donation forums!

Nice to see you here!  

Lorna
x


----------



## whisks

Hello Skybreeze

welcome to the lgbt boards 

whisks x


----------



## Skybreeze

Misspie said:


> Hi Sky,
> 
> I believe I passed you by on the Egg donation forums!
> 
> Nice to see you here!
> 
> Lorna
> x


You sure have Lorna!!  Good to see you here.... Sounds like your appointment went well! What clinic are you with hun?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Sky

Welcome to the LGBT boards!! 

I think i have also spoke to you about egg sharing also...

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Anyone going to brighton pride on saturday... me and DP think we'll go to watch the parade and have a wonder about.


----------



## SANFRAN06

of course, going to brighton pride. It is the best one!! lets just hope the weather stays ok!!!


----------



## Pinktink

Hey everyone 

Me and Lynnie will be going to pride  woohooooo! xxx


----------



## BaT

We will be going     I LOVE Brighton pride!!!

Although it is going to be interesting doing it sober!!!! (new concept for me!)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm going with my donor and his partner   so hoping  it  is      or it'll be like Glastonbury with the mud


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo lots of us going then im hoping the weather is nice or like JJ1 said it will be a mud bath


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi SANFRAN! Long time no see! Can't believe Freddie & Joe are almost a year old! x

Well we are having a bloody horrid time at the moment, both babies have comfirmed   flu! and So do I!   

So at the mo, we are battling two wiliful young men to get enough milk in them to stop dehydration! They are both weaned, but that has gone out of the window today! and the Tamiflu syrup for the babies is bitter and very difficult to get in them, and then they just puke it back up!    

Hope you all having a better day than us!

CLP


----------



## BaT

CLP- Sorry to hear about the piggy flu.

Sending you all big   and hope you all get through it quickly (and with sanity intact!).

B x


----------



## Misspie

Sounds like there is a fair few of you going to brighton this weekend? Are you planning to make a meet of it!?

CLP, sorry to hear you and the boys aren't well. Hope you all get better soon, and DW is taking care of you all properly 

Some good news for me!!!! other than we went to our new patient evening last night, which was good. Lots of couples there (Abt 25 couples), have to phone on Wed to book our consent meeting which is when we start paying, and they do the ET trial, and the scan of the uterus/overies. hopeflly we can get that booked in in the not too far distant future.

But I've just popped to the ladies, and WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!      finally my A/F started. So doing a little dance. Will start taking the Angus Castus tonight, and got something to update lady on Monday at Acu. (Maybe it is helping) 

Right got to dash, work a nightmare. Hope you all okay 

P.S Been reading up on real nappies, (all in ones) any of you use them?

Lorna
xx


----------



## magsandemma

HI all

Just a quickie

CLP  -  Sorry to hear you and your little ones have got swine flu, we can sympathise as we are all just getting over it, it was bad enough trying to put LOus powder into something to get it done nevermind the syrup, hope you all get over it very soon!!  Thinking of you.

Got to go pickle wants feeding, will try again later

MAggie
xx


----------



## MandMtb

*Jo*, I'm so pleased the doctor reassured you about the bleeding; I hope the scan goes well.

*Kelz*, bet your looking forward to your next scan? How you feeling? How have work/family reacted to you having triplets (or are you keeping it quiet for now)?

*Lorna*, so pleased the consultation went well, and great news you can hopefully start tx this year and so pleased AF arrived, I bet you have never been happier for her to arrive?!

*CLP*, sorry to hear you and the boys have swine flu. Wishing you all a speedy recovery 

*Aimee*, how you doing hun? And Gabs and Lucia?

*Skybreeze,* thanks for the intro and welcome the LGBT boards.

Wishing all of you going to Brighton Pride this weekend a lovely time.

We are off camping this weekend so I hope the weather improves, or it may turn into swimming ha! Also trying to make it through the dreaded 2ww... going to post on the 2ww board more about this!

Love S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna- Woo hoo finally your AF is here      

CLP- hope you and boys get over piggy flu soon  

Maggie- Hi!! Aint seen you about for a while hope your well.

I hear the weather is gonna be rubbish on Sat.... You all still going if its raining


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies!

Well we had a   night last night, Thomas was up at 3am crying uncontrollably with a temp of 38.8c   , so after calpol & brufen and DW ended up sleeping on the sofa with Thomas in his baby swing (the best thing we ever brought for them, defo recommended those) so I could get some sleep, aww bless her!  and eventually he settled, is very hard to try not to cuddle a crying baby but when his temp was so high, we were try to calm him other ways to avoid making him any hotter!      

Anyway at least Dylan seems a bit perker today!   We are    they manage to stay asleep in their cots tonight!

Enjoy brighton pride all those going    

Misspie- Real nappies    have you ever seen meconium (? spelling), braver lady than I!  


CLP


----------



## jo36

CLP - you poor things having to deal with Swine Flu with such little ones. Hope you had a better night with them, and Thomas is on the mend as Dylan seemed to be yesterday. How are your symptoms now?   

Lorna - I agree with CLP re. cloth nappies I'm afraid! I really wanted to use them too but Milly had such explosive nappies for the first 4-6 months of her life, it would have been an absolute nightmare! We'd get through about 10-15 dirty nappies in 24 hours, and 9 times out of 10 she's be covered from head to toe in poo, usually over us too  . The rewards of breasfeeding our babes!

Xx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Lorna, we do the real nappy thing most of the time. 

I hated them at first, but am loving them now BB is bigger. We've found they keep the poo in better than disposables, unlike Jo. For us, they seem to stop it shooting up the back! BB is breastfed too, but has recently gone from 3 poos a day to one every three days, so that does make a difference. 

We don't soak them, just dry pail and wash every couple of days. TBH, haven't found it too much of a hassle at all. We've picked up lots of different kinds from various places, all second hand, so have saved a fortune and been able to decide which ones we like best for which things. Not sure I'd have been so keen if we'd had twins though!

CLP, hope those bubs are feeling better asap.

Minty
xxx


----------



## Misspie

Ohhh CLP, I really hope Thomas starts to perk up soon. Obviously Dylan seems to be on the mend, which is great. how are both you and your DW doing?

Thanks for the feedback on the cloth nappies, it's great to hear all your experiences, before we even get that far, it's nice to have ideas and thoughts even if they don't become pratical for us! DW is not over the moon at this suggestion, especially as she probabaly going to be at home the most   LOL
I said, that it would be good to give them a go.!!! But if the baby was anything like Milly, i would loose that battle straight away. 

I also, can't help myself looking at prams, now so we have an idea what will also fit in the Mini, as we won't have a problem with the golf. Ohhhh I'm so desperate to get on the next rung now!!!! 

Have just filled out my excel cycle calander, and what a revalation I have discovered. Now listen carefuly, so you don't have to re-read!!! 

Based on a normal 33 day cycle, from the first day of my last cycle in may, I was 1 day out on my estimates! (if I hadn't missed a period in June), so this would have been my due date, 2nd time around if I had not missed a period - GET IT 

Surely that has to be some good news? Plus all my aches and pains are on the left side, I've noted these down. It seems as if my right side has packed up and only 1 side working!!

I started the Angus Castus last night - YUCK, but I can't remeber when I need to stop taking?! Was it up until Ovulation

Lorna
xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello Ladies,

Well Dylan is glued to In The Night Garden (otherwise known in this house as baby valium    lol) and Thomas is actually having a nap in his cot with at last check a normal temp, and both had some lunch!    So fingers crossed we have turned a corner  ! DW   so far hasn't had any syptoms, I feel a little better, but could really use a good nights sleep! DW is working night shift for next three nights so, wish me luck that the boys sleep well tonight!  

Misspie- I had it all planned since before 1st treatment, the pram, the nursery, real nappies, breastfeeding and then   "oh its twins" and it all change!  DW just laughed when I suggested real nappies for them, and I'm glad she did! They don't make a twin bugaboo, the nursery I liked was a) to expensive for two and b) couldn't get two cotbeds in to their room! I did manage to breastfeed for a couple of months, but it was bloody had work with two and I fought a losing battle with oral/nipple trush (oral for the babies)   But I wouldn't change it all for the world! It just makes me realise how far we have come and how much has changed along our journey!  

magsandemma- I know what you mean about the tamiflu!  What truelly vile stuff, however we seem to be getting better at getting it in to them   Is your LO all better?

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

Morning Girls!!

Well we are just about to leave home for pride  ... the weather looks a bit grim so my nice summery outfit is back in the wardrobe and out come the jeans!  

I've not even thought about real nappies they sound like hard work and i already think having a baby will be hard enough to look after so i can def see why CLP didnt use them with twinnies  

Misspie im not sure about the angus castus thingy Jo would know  

Well everyone im going to love you and leave you as must go now or we'll miss our train..  

Hi to everyone i missed...

have a fab day..  

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies

well I've joined the rest of the population and left my blackberry standing for an iPhone !!
They are certainly dun to play with but lots to learn, so I won't go recommending one yet! Reverting!! 

I hope u all have a fab day If ur off to Brighton pride, don't think well make this year!  look forward to seeing the pics!  praying for this weather for you !!!! 

Jo re Angus castus be great if u can help? Tmi but my a/f is very heavy and very bright red so would be good if I can get to regulate her for once. 

Hope all well with u all 

Lorna
xx


----------



## whisks

hello 

hope you are all well
to everyone going to brighton pride i hope you have a great time, shame about the weather though. we are not going as cant really afford it and brighton is a bit too far away for us, but maybe next year we will make a holiday of it.

take care all

whisks xx


----------



## jo36

Lorna - I took my Agnus Castus everyday to get it right into the system for about 5 - 6 months. I only stopped on the cycle I had my IUI, so I think you'll be OK to take it every day at the mo to help with regulating your cycle. I'm not surprised your experiencing a heavy AF, you missed a month of shedding!! Hope you're OK and not living in the loo!

I've got my scan on Monday and I'm so excited! We still haven't told Milly anything but it's getting harder and harder as a few people know now. I think we're going to have to tell her soon as she's going to find out from someone else before we know it, and that will take the fun and excitement away from us breaking the good news to her. I'm only 7w2d and already I can't do up my normal trousers/jeans!! I'm sure my body is so slack from having a previous pregnancy, I've got no chance of hiding this for very much longer! I think I'm going to get huge!!! And my dad/stepmum, brothers and employers don't even know yet! Get this scan out of the way then I think its time to start spreading the news   

Hope you all have fun at Brighton Pride, hope the weather isn't too horrible for all going. Have fun  

Jo x


----------



## lesbo_mum

well we're home the weather was terrible so we watched the parade had a mil around the park and came home.... it was so busy!! loads more people there this year than any other year i've been.... infact we spoke to a police man and he said they think there was over 150000 people there


----------



## leoaimee

hi chickpeas!!!

last night in england and back to spain to the heat  tomorrow!  we have had such a great time.  even had a chat to gabs about moving back sometime ... maybe to somewhere near the sea so gabs can have her sea fix ...wish i wasnt so 'grass is greener' at times.  but just so nice to hang out with people who are on my wave length and feel in tune and at home.  we spent alovely daya today with a group of friends and my sis and bro in law and dneph in a lovely pub with a garden, in london, very family friendly with lots of children and it was just really wonderful.  really good chats with my friends and lovely babies and toddlers around.

other highlights have been the richard long exhibition with one of my bestfriend phil, hanging out with my bessie mate at her studio, going to the park with dneph and sis and getting rained on, taking the buggy down the lanes with my aunty when staying at my mums, seeing gabs brother and his wife, two beautiful weddings!  just jammed packed with great people adn lots of love!!!!!

very happy!

gabs two nephews are in spain when we get back so that will be lovely to see them.

i am planning to come back at the end of august for a couple of weeks again.

CLP - poor poor you and d and t for the swine flu!  that must have been horrid.  gabs and i were a bit paranoid about it and didnt go on the tube while in london.

jo - sorry to hear about your scare with the bleed.  good luck tomorrow with the scan.

san fran - hi there!!  i think you got your bfp when i first joined FF so its good to hear from you.

les mum  and all you other chaps who went to pride- poopants about the weather at pride, gabs lucia and i were in brighton on friday it was really lovely to be there havent been for so long.

lorna - i still might switch to real nappies .... lucias poos can be a bit explosive but it really scares me how many disposables we get through .... and the thought of all the land fill is horrific.  or i might try and get biodegradeable ones imported from the uk.  i meant to look into it this trip, but havent got round to it.  gabs was very excited that i bought some eco non nasties baby wipes while here, (cant get anythign like that in spain or gib) as she didnt like the cotton wool and water that we had been using before.  although i dont find wipes any better or easier to be honest.

mandm - how was camping?  hope not too wet?

big love and hugs to everyone on the thread.


----------



## jo36

Just to fill you in, we had our 7 week scan today and we have one little jellybean on board firmly snuggled in! At the mo she/he is measuring in at 10mm long and we've got 2 lovely piccies, which we showed Milly today and explained what it was. She looked at me, then my tummy and then started giggling in an embarraassed way. She was quite quiet to start with but soon asked questions, now its the talk of the town!!!   The bad news is I've had a terrible migraine for the past 2 days which has resulted in me throwing up 4 times today. I was so ill at the clinic this morning, they could have told me I had an alien growing in me. Of all the days too. I've been so looking forward to the first scan, but the moment we get to the carpark I'm running off to find the closest loos   

Ambers been a great nurse and went zooming off to the local health shop for safe remedies, and with a good long sleep, I'm pleased to say I feel  a little more human. Not 100% by any stretch of the imagination but getting there.

Aimme - it certainly sounds as if you've had a wonderful trip this time showing off your little family. Excellent!

Xx


----------



## leoaimee

jo - muchos congrats for the scan.  funny little milly got a bit shy with the giggles at first after talking about the longer for sib for so long .... must be a funny thing for her to get her hear round.  its hard enough for grown ups to understand the amazing ness of growing a person in your tummy.  hope you feel back to normal soon.

love ax


----------



## lmb15

Jo - congrats on the scan!! Hope you start to feel better soon.
Lisa x


----------



## MandMtb

*Aimee*, it's great to hear from you, and you sound so happy which is lovely. I'm glad you had a good visit in England hun. Our camping trip was a bit of a nightmare, due to the weather and being on the end of our 2ww, which has resulted in a strained relationship with some friends/work colleagues we went with  Basically we left early (only stayed 1 night instead of 2) as they were just drinking the whole time (which I obviously couldnt) and stressing about testing, so now they think DW and I are miserable cows who cant stand a bit of rain! (as they dont know the real reason). Sorry I ended up venting there... you will be careful what you ask me in future LOL 

*Jo*, I'm so pleased the scan went well  and that you have now told Milly!

S x


----------



## dyketastic

Hi all

I havent posted much but have been lurking and following your stories for months.  But thought i'd de-lurk as we had our 12 week scan today and saw our little bean jumping about and all is good

*Waves*

D x


----------



## MandMtb

Congratulations Dyketastic   Thanks for sharing with us x


----------



## PootleFlump

Hey Dyketastic - Congrats!  Fab news.  Really pleased to hear your 12 week scan shows all is good.


----------



## lesbo_mum

congrats dyketastic!! I must of missed your BFP hun silly me


----------



## leoaimee

congrats dyketastic!!  i missed your bfp too.  muchos love.

les mum - shame about the camping.  the 2ww can be v stressy cant it?  im sure your friends will understand if you get the chance to explain .... when you have your bfp!!


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Well you've been writing lots in the last couple of days...just a few quick personals..

Jo - Congrats that the scan all went perfectly.   Hope the MS is starting to dissapear, can't imagine what thats like, its bad enough feeling poorly!   Sounds like your going to have the most adearing big sister any sibling would want. 

Aimee - Glad to hear you ejoyed your trip back. Not long and you'll be back again 

Dyketastic - Congrats to you     I bet you and DW are both estatic!

I'm currently taking the nice AC stuff, twice daily!!! Ewwwww! Just phoned the clinic today, and things are progressing nicely. We have our baseline scan this Monday, follwed by our counselling session later on that afternoon. Then 2 weeks later, we are booked in for our consent consultation, which is where we finally start handing over money   !!! We could have had it the w/c 17th, but it's easier on us for timings to go the week later, especially as I've just had a day off sick yesterday! Doh!
Hopefully by then we might not be far away from our blood results. I still have 6 days holiday up my sleeve, and hoping I can get boss to agree to monday afternoon as a hospital appointment  (I should be so lucky)  

We've had the letter back from the clinic saying after consultation with Dr and finding out about family medical history, they are happy to proceed. It's so exciting that everything is so realy, and at that next step! 

Right better get backl to work, plus I have meeting now!!

Lorna
xxxx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone hope u are all ok, Sorry I havent been on here for awhile as I have had very bad sickness and not able to sit at laptop. I dont know who made up the saying morning sickness   I have all day sickness, has to be a MAN!!!!  . 
Been for 9 week + 1 day scan today and triplets are     around the screen, very vain had to put on show infront of camera, they are very active unlike their mum. Babies all measured good two at 9+1 and one at 9 weeks, nurse was very happy with the scan. I love these babies with my   (dp thinks this is one of my mad sayings lol)

Hope you are all well, sorry for no personals but havent had chance to read through to see where you are all at.   you all get bfps. kelz xxxxxx


----------



## welshginge

That's lovely news. Hope the rest of your pregnancy is healthy and happy!!


----------



## jo36

Great news* Kelz*! And I'm not at all surprised about the sickness, you must be really feeling it. I'm feeling as rough as a dog on and off all day, so god only knows what you must be going through!! Triple the hormones! You must be so relieved that they are all doing great - how have your families reacted to the news??

I had my first midwife appt today. Couldn't believe they had me in so early as with Milly I was 12 weeks. Apparently, they like to get all the boring stuff (bloods, form filling, leaflet giving) done early. Suits me...me and Milly were dead excited about going back to 'our' birthing unit and having a sticky beak around!! Still can't believe I was back there today, and Milly thought the whole hours appt was great fun and even had to help the midwife take my bloods...nurse Milly!! 

Jo x


----------



## lmb15

*Kelz* - Hope the morning sickness doesn't last too long for you. Have you tried any remedies for it? I heard ginger helps so been eating ginger biscuits and drinking ginger beer - although to be honest don't think they are helping at all, apart from maybe adding a few centimetres to my waistline!, so doubt it will be that successful in curbing your 3x worse morning sickness! Glad the scan went well, must be such a relief to see 3 happy and healthy babies bouncing around.

*Jo* - Hope your morning sickness stops soon too! Bet Milly is very excited about having a new baby brother/sister and seems like she is very involved already in it all, which hopefully will mean no jealousy when he/she is born! 

*Lorna* - Very exciting, you'll be starting on the treatment before you know it and hopefully joining us moaning morning sickness-ers! 

*Dyketastic* - congratulations on your pregnancy, glad everything looks ok on the scan. Hope you have a trouble-free pregnancy.

*Whisks* - How are you holding up? Test day is almost upon you! I can't believe you haven't tested early - you are very well behaved! 
*
Welshginge* - Have you got any pregnancy tests lurking in the house, tempting you to test early?! Hope you are as well behaved as Whisks and not as naughty as me!

*Lesbomum* - Are you counting down the days until your consultation in September?

Hello to everyone I've missed! I find it so hard to keep up - my brain is mashed and I have no memory at the minute!

Lisa x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi all,

Sorry I've been away fron FF for a little while, I felt I was driving myself a little . I have been catching up on how you're all doing, and so much has happened! Big congratulations to *Dyketastic,* *Jo* and triple Congratulations to *Kelz*, wow! Glad your scans have all been lovely. I had my 12 week scan yesterday, and all is well, so that's nice and reassuring. Just need the morning (all day) sickness to wear off now!

Sorry to everyone I've missed, there's a lot to catch up on!
Much love,
B x x


----------



## kelz2009

Battenberry- I know how u feel with the sickness, Its hard when its all day. Great news with your scan all is well with baby, its the best feeling in the world isnt it. Hope sickness eases for you and you and baby carry on doing well. all the best kelz xxxxxx


----------



## whisks

hello

kelz - really pleased your scan went well, hope your ms/ds wears off soon  

battenberry - glad you are well and pregnancy is going ok  

well just one more sleep for me, i cabt wait but i have been very good and not tested. i really have no idea what it will be im just hoping and prayin now  

hope everyone else is ok

whisks xx


----------



## Battenberry

Good luck for tomorrow Whisks

B x


----------



## SANFRAN06

Our boys were 1 today and we had a fantastic day!!!
Realy appreciated everyones support over the past few years and would like to say however hard it gets it is so worth it in the end ( and it gets better as they get a bit bigger)!!
thinking of you all xx


----------



## Battenberry

Kelz, thanks for your sympathy the sickness, it does interfere with things doesn't it?! I hope yours improves soon too. It is fantastic when you see the little one on the screen isn't it, makes it all seem real. I hope things carry on swimmingly for you and your three little ones x

Sanfran, I bet that feels like a milestone, your boys' first birthday. Glad you had a lovely time.

B x x


----------



## Misspie

Just a quick one - hope all you pregnant ladies are keeping well ?!? xx   

An update on me (already posted on IVF/IUI borad too)

We are now properly on our way to our first ES/IVF. Woohooo !!!! Yesterday we had the vaginal scan, the ET trial and our counselling session! 

The lovely lady confirmed I have PCOS....    especially with all my symptons and then looking on the scan, showed 14 Follies on Right side and 11 on Left side, and I was on day 11 of my cycle yesterday. There are a few baby cysts, but none she was even worried about, and wasn't going to mention them as they are all under 8mm (hoepfully I'm correct in listening), and nothing else showed that should effect a transfer.  
Lets hope the eggs will all be good quality when we come to that point. She mentioned that they would probably do some extra scans and even keep my medication on a low dose to stimulate as they wouldn't want me to get OHSS. We thought woohoooo....keeps the costs down even more on the medication side ! LOL    

The counsellor was really shocked the way we had gone about our meetings and that we were awaiting our blood results, plus had our scans and Et that day, and how far we were already down the line with everything else. Sort of put her counselling session to shame as she hinted!  

So next appointment, 24th to sign our lives away and pay over some cash and we hope to have been matched with both receipiant of eggs and sperm donor. Then we wait for 1st/2nd of period to start our drugs.

All exciting!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Misspie.... Well done on your appointment today! You were certainly bizy!! Sorry you have PCOS, but at least you know now and the hospital can deal with it. And OMG Thats a HUGE amount of follies!! I never had that much even when I was on 450iu of Menopur for 14 days!!! So you should get lots of lovely eggs... Not to many though! We dont want you ill! 

Good luck sweetie!

Hi to everyone!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Steph29

OMG it has been so long since i have been on ff! We moved house 3 weeks ago and has taken this long to be re connected (sky are so slow).

Hi to everyone.

It is impossible for me to catch up with all the posts. Can some one please try to fill us in on some of whats happening.

I can see that a few ladies are pg but not sure who so   to all that are.

On our TX front we both on the pill and i start DR on 24th Aug.

Has anyone taken the pill Microgynon and is it normal to feel bloated on them.

Stephx


----------



## whisks

Hi steph

i was on microgynon and i didnt get any side affects but everyone different.

hope you are enjoying your new house

whisks xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Microgynon made me feel like I had PMT!  

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Steph welcome back hun!!  

I think i took microgynon as my pill when i was on the pill to control my periods a few years back... it made me bloated and i had spotting as well for about 6 weeks so they swopped it..


----------



## Misspie

Hi Steph, Glad that youve now moved house, and your only 2 weeks away from starting to down reg. When I was on the pill when I was younger, one lot made me bloated and constanly have thrush, then I tried the injection and had spotting and periods constant for 2yrs. 1yr on it, and 1 yr trying to get my body to get rid of it!

How come people are put on the pill prior to down regging? This is something that hasn't been mentioned at my clinic yet....hmmm 

Thanks Natalie for the message, but you have got me concerned now about follies   . How many is normal on this day in your cycle?! Be good to know. I forgot to ask what sizes they were, but some looked pretty big on the screen!

It makes me wish we  had taken the appointment Monday, but I know it would have been hard to justify at work for both of us! 

Lorna
xx


----------



## whisks

Misspie - they put you on the pill when doing egg share to synchronise your cycle with your recipients cycle. 

steph and misspie good luck for your treatments not long now eh

whisks x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Also evidence shows that you are most fertile the 1st month after stopping the pill, they usually put PCOS patient on it for IVF/ISCI anyway, whether you eggshare or not! I took it for 3 months before my sucessful ISCI, the month the clinic gave me and two months from GP to regulate my cycles! Made it easier to plan our cycle!


Also helps reduce the risk of OHSS in PCOS patients I was told!  

CLP


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Whisks and CLP, 

So deff something I should be asking on the 24th if they are going to start me on the pill. My last cycle was 60 days....i don't want to delay us anymore, I'd much rather start start start!!!

Mind you saying that, We are away for 4 days endSept, so will probably delay it myself! LOL


----------



## pem

hiyah all,

I am in the same place as Steph, moved house, took 4eva 2 get reconnected etc etc etc, been to Center Parcs....yippeee. I have no chance of catching up with you all so a big HELLO from me to you all!!

We are staying away from treatment for a while as we have found this last mc pretty hard going and we want to be sure we are in the right place mentally before going again  BUT we might have found a new known donor, soemone DP has known since school, he is a gay man and was really positive about donating for us...we shall see how it all turns out, not keeping my hopes up and I want to try with my iccle baba frostie first anyway..

loads of   to everyone, best go have things to paint, move, unpack and put up loft!!

emma x


----------



## Skybreeze

Misspie said:


> Thanks Natalie for the message, but you have got me concerned now about follies  . How many is normal on this day in your cycle?! Be good to know. I forgot to ask what sizes they were, but some looked pretty big on the screen!
> 
> Lorna
> xx


Sorry sweetie!! Didnt mean to concern you,    I am just a slow responder to drugs and I havent got PCOS, which explains your follies hun, it nothing to worry about.

Emma.. Good luck hun, hope it turns out well with your new donor!

Hi to everyone!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Misspie

No Worries Natalie   I hope everything is okay. Been trying to do a bit of a read up on baby cysts with PCOS and IVF. Will have to wait to find out more in a couple of weeks.

Just been to the toilet and it was a bit dark on wipping TMI   - I'm hoping that I haven't started my cycle again, I'm only on day 14!!!   

Hormones!!!!!!!!   

xxxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Lorna 

Try not to worry (impossible I know) about the amount of follies that you had. I had my scan on around day 27 and had 17 follies on the left side and 11 on the right, they said I didn't have PCOS (as I have regular periods and normal bloods) and not to worry as i'm young (same for you) and that they would just keep a close eye on me, with extra scans, careful with drug dosages etc, so as to avoid OHSS, but they weren't particularly concerned. 


  xxx


----------



## Twinkie

Hi Ladies,
I've had a bit of time away and now have so much to catch up on! Congratulations to all of you who've had BFPs recently 
I had a nightmare trying to gt my blood group test back, really silly really but it delayed us from starting last month but it looks like we're back on track now. We selected our donor this afternoon. Suddenly seemed like a huge responsibility on the phone and hoping we'd chosen the right one!
Pem, we're just back from Centre Parcs too. Went to the Longleat one, fab isn't it!!
Hope all those of you on 2ww are hanging in there, fingers crossed for you all
Twinkie xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Twinkie & Pem welcome back  

Pem hope the move was ok for you.. bet ya glad its all over now!!

Twinkie- your using the Esperance arnt you? we have our appointment with them next month.. how long did it take you from initial consultation until now to get sorted?

Em x


----------



## Twinkie

Hi Em,
I had my initial consultation on April 16th and if all my blood results had been ready I would have been able to start next cycle. Somehow my results went missing between the lab and my GP 3 times !!??!! This was nothing to do with Esperance though, they have been fab so far. They seem to have plenty of donors at the moment too. Do you have all your blood results back yet?
Will you be doing a medicated cycle? I'm going natural for the first one then we'll look at medicated, just wondering if you will be able to get the time off work for scans etc? I'm not quite sure how I'm going to do it just yet, it's not really a quick lunch hour job is it!!
Twinkie x


----------



## whisks

hi twinkle and pem welcome back xx

whisks x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Twinkie.. the only bloods i have had done are my CMV and rubella.. my GP wont do the rest   so i'll have them done at the clinic... i want to do a medicated one if Dr Chui will let me... i'd let to get started asap if i could have got a earlier initial consultation i would have but they were fully booked until 17th sept.. 

In regards to time off im a little worried about this also as i only have 5 days holiday left so i'll have to take unpaid... my boss knows we are starting tx and said i can have time off at short notice so im hoping it wont be 2 bad!


----------



## lmb15

Em - if you go to your local GU clinic you can get HIV/Hep B/Hep C/Syphilis bloods and any swabs you need doing for free. Then just ask for the results. Most places will give you the results no problem. Some might charge you £20 or so, but it'll be much cheaper than going to your clinic!!!
Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Guys,

Hope your all ok its very quiet on here... 

Aimee- how are u guys

Lisa- Hows you and your morning sickness? whens your scan?

Jo- Have u had your scan now?

Kelz- Hows triplet bump coming along.. hope morning sickness is not to bad...

Amber and lynn- when do you start down regging?

MandMtb- i here you've had your 3rd IUI good luck hun   

Hi to everyone else i've missed..

I have 2 weeks and 3 days until my holiday and 4 weeks until our appointment with dr chui!

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em  

Woohoo only a month till your appointment!

Def agree about going to a GUM to get all your tests done, you'll save so much money, and the results don't take longer than a week to come back.

We're good thanks, start down regging in just over 2 weeks - so excited! Got all our drugs and needles ready and waiting in the cupboard! Woop!! 

Hope everyone is ok   xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

2 weeks woo hoo not long now hun... Im so excited for you both!!

Im praying the next 4 weeks will fly by for us and we'll be able to get things moving as fast as possible to start Tx.

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Lynne - congrats on the 23ww wait now for DR...

What are you waiting for to start A/F 

Em - Holiday....alright for some, can I come in your case?  Work is a nightmare, and I'm doing what I have to do to get by, for my sanity!!

We have our appointment Monday with clinic again, i can't wait for this one, as it really makes it all real. Have to give them cash and then sign our lives away. I hoep my blood tests are back by then...it will be 6 weeks next Thursday so surely they shouldn't take much longer!!!
How long did you guys wait for the additinal ones needed for the egg sharing? (was advised 4-6 possibly 8 weeks)!!!   

Can anyone else give me any advise on what I should expect on Monday?  As we were hoping to have had blood results so were assigned to a donor and receipiant, but not looking like the case!

I want to be in a position to start Dr in the next 4weeks!

L
xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone,

Havent been on properly for a while been very busy.

All sounds very exiting for everyone, everyone seems to be having tx or starting

Sorry to all those with BFN.

We have an appointment on Monday for me to start DR as we have both been on the pill 2 weeks all very exiting clinic looking at EC around 21st Sept cant wait.

Lorna - The blood tests can take about 6 weeks to come back i rang before but it did take the 6 weeks. good luck for appointment  .

Stephx


----------



## lmb15

Hi all. Sorry not been on in ages, work's been manic and i've just finished a set of night shifts (rubbish!!). We had our 7 week scan today, and all went well. One little blob with a good strong heartbeat. It was so cool!! Also measures absolutely perfect for dates which is reassuring. Having a research scan on 21st september when i'll be nearly 12 weeks.
Rang my GP today to book in with the midwife, and the first appointment available is 24th September (she only does one day a week), at which point i'll be 12 weeks. So i'll never be able to get the nuchal scan in time, as it has to be done by 13 weeks. So annoyed!! Maybe i should've rang them a few weeks ago, but thought there was no point till i knew for sure it was all ok. Hmmm.
Good luck to those about to start treatment. Fingers crossed for you all.
Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Lisa- congratulations on seeing your little blobby on the screen! How exciting  That's really annoying about the nuchal, is there no way they can fit you in at short notice?

Steph - Yay for starting down-regging - woohoo! Are you getting really excited now? We will just be a little bit(prob a week) behind you! 

Lorna - they told us it could be up to 8 weeks, I rang them all the time   though and in the end we got our results back in 4 weeks, I remember the nurse ringing me to tell me they were ok and being so relieved, I kept worrying i'd be a cystic fibrosis carrier or something   I worry about everything! Hope yours come back realllllllly fast, the waiting is so hard!!

I'm on the pill, just waiting for day 17, as that's when I start down-regging, then have a scan 10 days later to see if i'm down-regged.     hope so! 

Em - i'll be hoping it flies by quickly too  


Love Amber xxx


----------



## jo36

HI girls,

Sounds as if things are really progressing with peeps, how exciting.  

Lisa - congrats on seeing your bubs, feels great doesn't it! As far as I'm aware you can go anywhere to have your nuchal fold scan, my GP and my MW both said they would arrange it for me if I wanted, or I could seek my own clinic if I wanted to go somewhere cheaper. Prices vary. 

PT - Things are really getting ahead for you guys now, you must be so excited. Hope everything goes swimmingly.

Steph - Good luck with the DR - things have really moved on quickly now for you two! Hope the house is coming along nicely.

Lorna - good luck with your appt on Monday, won't be long until your DR and joining the others here!!

Em - not long until your appt. You must be having kittens by now with excitment!! Have a great holiday!

On Monday we had our 9 week scan, baby growing well from 10mm two weeks ago to now being 33mm. They've properly calculated my EDD now by the babys measurements and when they did the IUI, so I've gone from March 22nd to my official EDD of March 17th. I've now been discharged from my clinic which feels strange as we still have unused sibling sperm there, but until they know all is well with this little one, they will keep it frozen. And I managed also to get some more info out of them about Milly's and baby #2's donor. They had a little bit of info written by him about his occupation and interests which we'd never seen before. We were overjoyed to find this out as both kids are from non ID release sperm. Every little bit of information helps!

Hope you are all well and have a great weekend...

Jo x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Jo   wow, just seen your ticker, 10 weeks already! Woohoo!  xxx


----------



## jo36

Just updated it as it was a bit behind! Now they've added 5 days on to my original date, time is beginning to fly by!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone  

Hope you are all well... we went to the LWC today to tie up some loose ends as we missed a couple of forms and we had to give in some results from our GP and we are finally all done    

We saw a couple in there who looked suspiciously like Steph and her DP in that photo but we were too scaredy cats to go and say hello   although we've seen that you did have an appt therefore was probably you so here is a belated hello     who is who in that photo 

hope everyone else is well - we are just very impatiently waiting to start our jabs - mimi said she thinks we'll have egg collection around 28th september - can't believe it... It's our anniversary on the 23rd so it would be an amazing late anniversary present!!            

love to everyone xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Pink tink 

Yes we were at LWC today around 2ish it was probably us expecially if we looked like our pic. Which couple were you as it was quite busy today and there were a few.

Im the one with short hair and emma is the one with long hair.

You should have come over to say hi would have loved to have met you as we are both at the same stages in treatment.

I had my first injection today to start DR was quite nurvous, nurse has shown DP how to inject me and she did the first one at the clinic as was fine, she was not to impressed by her injection as it was into her bum and hurt a lot.


Steph x


----------



## Pinktink

we were the couple in the corner by the window - amber had a green moomins t shirt on... I'll change our profile thing to a pic if i can work it out. Damn I wish we'd come over now - it would be really nice to know someone going through the same journey as us  
We need to sort out the london meet properly! 

the injections don't sound fun... It must be nice to be doing it together though... I am not worried about injecting amber as I do it all day   She's a bit more worried about being on the receiving end...

xx


----------



## Steph29

Oh I think i remember seeing you.

The injections are not that bad i was just a bit nervous and worked myself up becuase never been injected in the stomach before.

Yeah a meet up good!

Never no we might see you at the clinic some, this time we will say hi.

Stephx


----------



## Misspie

Hi All, 

Lisa/Jo - Congrats to both of you on your scans, I bet you and both laure and Amber were absolutly over the moon by seeing your LO and the heart beat. All sounds fantastic,  especially on the growing aspects too... So your now in the system with lots of other pupo woman, and no longer under your clinic!!! How exciting!!! 

Amber/Lynn - Fantastic news, that your now all done on the paper work side and it won't be long till you start your jabs. Just think within less than 4 weeks you could be having your EC!!  

Steph - Well done on you both starting the DR. It certainly makes it all feel real that you are now on the rollercoaster of fun!  I'm not looking forward to the injections either, but have been told that I will be DR with the nasal spray.

Whats gone on with me.................Well the BIG NEWS..........

I OVULATED   

and and and had a smiley    on the ovulation digital tests!!!!!! WOOOHOOOO WHOOOO a 1st EVER for me. I was so happy saturday, I kept saying all day Saturday "I got a Smiley" LOL 
many of you will understand and appreciate my smiley face, and others will probabaly be like "well i get them all the time"  
I'm not sure if it's the Agnus Castus (Thanks Jo/Amber) or if its the Acupuncture, but i'm conitnuing with both!!!  

We went for our consultation (the one you pay for) yesterday, and all went fine. Except the fact that one lady wasn't there so we have to go back next Wednesday to sign a few more forms for Egg donations. We have chosen our sperm donor, who was dark, tall, handsome (sorry I thought i was reading a novel) well, he's fairly new to the programme, and has only fathered 2 children so far.  

They are still awaiting the CMV results to be able to match us to a receipiant but the Cystic Fibroid came back clear. It's 6 weeks thursday and was really hoping they would have been back this week. Officially if I do have a 33 day period this month then she will come tuesday   and we were hoping that that would have been our first attempt in september to have started DR.  

Doesn't look like it now.....as we also mentioned our holidays, and the nurse advised us we may have to cancel our holiday - Errrrrrrr NOOOOO I don't think so  . She said, that considering how much you pay for treatment, you wouldn't want to ruin your chances by going abroad. Well we have taken thedecision that we may have to postpone due to our holiday and christmas (they are closed) As our holiday is costing just as much as our 1st egg sharing attempt, and it's my 30th birthday while we are there, so we aren't cancelling. we both really want a child so desperatly, but have been trying to get on the programme since Feb and not had a holiday since Dec last year. What with work, we both need a good break to refresh! So if it will have to be left, so be it. but we will check the dates with another lady on Wednesday.   

The problem is they are concerned due to having PCOS, and would want to keep me on a low dose of drugs (hopefully saving us costs), but to stay locally as they don't know how I'm going to react, they want to do extra scans, so to avoid OHSS, which I'm more grateful for! 

The London meet - good point, we really need to do something, what happened....... it was this weekend originally! LOL

Love to everyone else

Speak soon to you all...

Lorna

xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lorna,

It can be difficult juggling holidays and tx we havent had a holiday since Nov and cancled our holiday to egypt this year to start tx. We kinda thought that nov would be our last holiday before tx so we made it a big one. It is hard though, yeasterday on the way to clinic we went passed the airport and you could see all the planes taking off and i said to dp i cant wait till we can get on one of those again if feels like ages.

Go on holiday and make it a good one before tx.

Meet up sounds good wouldnt have been able to make this weekend but should be able to make other dates

Hope everyone is well

Stephx


----------



## Twinkie

Hi all,
Lorna, Congratulations on the    long may they continue!!!!! Your holiday should be fantastic and leave you refreshed, relaxed and ready for the road ahead. Enjoy!

We had our 1st IUI this morning which all went fine although I'm sure it must have been a man that invented the speculum, just seeing it makes me twitch!!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sun (or is that just here?)
Twinkie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Twinkie

Woo hoo your on your 2ww now hun.. good luck   

How did you find the Esperance?

Em x


----------



## whisks

Hi all

Sorry no personals today just wanted to let you know i went for a job interview today and got the job. i just hope now that they will give me the time off i need for treatment. i guess i will have to cross that bridge when i come to it. im hoping to start my next lot of treatment in nov/dec. has anyone got any advice about getting time off work for treatment?


hope everyone is ok

whisks xx


----------



## welshginge

Well done Whisks!!! No advice about time off as my boss doesn't know but a colleague of mine knows & I take half days annual leave when I need to go. In our place we get time off for hospital appts but I don't want any q's being asked.

Hope you love your new job & time will fly by til your next treatment!


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - when i was having treatment i told one boss at work exactly what was happening and he was really supportive. I just had the day of egg collection and the 4 days afterwards off work. I told the secretary that i was having an operation and needed a few days off, and that it was going to be a last minute operation as i was having a cancellation, so would only get a few days notice. My scans were all at 7.30am, so i was able to get back to work before 9am. 
Good luck!!
Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

I've told work everything my manager has been good and has said i can have whatever time off i need... i was nervous about telling her but she was fine and i guess im lucky as she told me after she had her son via IVF after trying IUI so she understands etc.


----------



## Belbs

Hi Whisks - great news about your new job. Well done!  

Once you start working you will probably be able to suss out someone you are able to tell. When do you start? - maybe you could take a few days off around EC/ET time if you are able to have  time off by then. I always find it is the scans that are annoying on the time front. I always tried to book the earliest ones possible. 



I hope everyone else is doing ok.

Belbs xxx


----------



## whisks

hi guys

i start on tuesday, its hard really cus as belbs said its the scans which can alter from day to day, and because i have to travel about 2 hours to my clinic i would need quite a lot of time off. i think i will just have to gage the situation. my new boss is really nice though so looks promising. i think i will just say i need time off for hospital treatment in nov/dec as they have to honor pre booked dates (the only thing is i dont have dates yet) if its a problem i will prob delay treatment til january and just book holiday leave. my problem is im too honest and dont like telling even little white lies so will probably come clean.

i have thought about changing clinics so i am in my city which would make things much easier, but i really like my clinic and i feel i would be starting all over again if i moved to a new one (unless they can get blood test results etc from my current clinic?)

whisks x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone.

Hi Whisks hope your enjoying your job, employers do have to honour pre booked dates and holidays so you can get around your TX like that.

Has anyone had any problems with the criteria of donor matches. We dont really have anything perticular a part from the basics like hair, eye, skin colour and nationality. But we had a first donor match and it has diferent eye colour different hair and skin than what we had requested. Just wondering if other have had this problem and if it usually takes ages to be matched as we have started DR and we havent yet had a match and only recieved one today. We feel as if they have just ignored what we have said i know it is hard to match everything but it was completly different than our donor form we filled in at the clinic.

Hope everyone is well

Stephx


----------



## lmb15

Steph - our donor is nothing like me and Laura!!! We asked for tall, white, blonde/light brown hair and any eye colour. (i'm blonde with green eyes, and Laura's mousy with blue/grey eyes) Our donor's 6'1", white, dark brown hair and brown eyes. Laura was a bit worried at first, cos she had her heart set on the kids looking like us. To be honest, i don't think it really matters. My brother and his girlfriend and my friend and her boyfriend have both got dark brown hair and a blonde/blue eyed child!! 
We accepted our first donor offer, because we just wanted to get on with treatment and didn't know if/when we'd get offered another.
You really can't predict genetics!!!
Good luck.
Lisa x


----------



## Steph29

Thanks Lisa,

We dont mind it being a little different but they offered us red hair and freckled skin now that does not look at all like either of us. I think we were just a little shocked at how different it came back.

Stephx


----------



## lmb15

Err yeah that is very different!! Have you asked your clinic if they have any other donors? They must be able to get hold of some others, even if it is from another clinic, as you are a priority for them as you are downregulating already.


----------



## Steph29

Yeah i have e mailed them but will ring tommorrow. I think they forgot about us actually becuase when we had our appointment to start DR she said "o havent they matched you yet" she then mentioned that we might not be able to start which would have made me really angry but she said they should find us one this week. I know other people on this site who are with the same clinic and they have been matched before DR starts so not sure why we havent, I think i will be doing some moaning tomorrow.

Stephx


----------



## lmb15

Definitely sounds like they forgot about you - we weren't even allowed to contemplate down-regulating until we had been matched to sperm. You really need to shout at them, you are paying them a lot of money, don't let them bully you in to taking sperm you don't want or postponing the treatment. Good luck! 
Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Steph

They did the exact same thing to us. We said what our requirements were and they sent us a donor who didn't really match them. We had a long talk and decided it was too important a thing to just accept that one. I emailed them back, and was very specific about what we wanted, and got a response, and a new donor that day - who met our requirements so we accepted. Just keep on till they get you someone that matches what you've asked for   xxx


----------



## Steph29

Thats what im going to do in the morning. 

I am DR it will be 5 days tomorrow thats why were need to get it sorted soon, but as Pinktink said we have said it is too much of an important thing just to accept a donor we are not happy with, we dont mind things being a little different like eye colour but we are not happy with what we have been given so far.

Stephx


----------



## Belbs

Hi Steph, I hope you manage to get your donor sorted. 

We actually had a similar problem and they made us feel pressured to make a decision by 5pm on the day they called me with a description. I eventually called them back and said it wasn't a close enough match. The next day they found an almost perfect donor - apart from eye colour (green not blue) everything else was as we'd asked for. Strange that they hadn't offered that one first! 

On our first two cycles there was no mention of our donor until we were anxious and asking it about a few days before EC! Luckily, we got a choice of 3 donors on both of those occasions. Now they just give you one at a time. 

Good luck. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## Pinktink

I think it would be nice if they gave you a couple of choices at once, rather than one. It is all quite pressurised, with the having to choose by the end of the day - however, I do understand their position with regards to the shortage of donors at the moment. 

x


----------



## Lucky1968

We were pretty desperate (well I was pretty desperate) so we accepted the first donor they offered.  Not really considering that the donor was physically different from both of us. I (the bio mum) have lightish brown hair and green eyes, the donor has black hair and brown eyes.  However, our son has very fair skin, blond hair and blue eyes, exactly the same colouring as his non bio mum.    Not sure you can ever predict these things.


----------



## leoaimee

hi everyone - long time since i posted here.  great news on the treatments all getting going and well done for ovulating misspie!!

we had some issues with donors with lwc ... but in the end they did pull out donors that matche our criteria, we wanted him to match to gabs mediteranean (sp?) looks, and little lulu has got amazing dark eyes (like my brother actually) and olive skin so thats just bootiful.  the funny thing though, is that gabs and i had this feeling she would have curyl hair, and although you cant count your chickens, and her hair hasnt really grown much, when its wet it is a bit curly!!  so maybe she will have curyl hair.  

progress report on lucia, we had the naming on sunday which was beautiful and went really really well.  she is now 3 1/2 months - dont know why my ticker doesnt show!  she is rolling over a bit now.

gotta go to feed.

ax


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Aimee great to hear Lucia is doing well.

Some of the girls on the single girls thread using LWC have had donor nightmare but in they end they got what they wanted

L x


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone,

Aimee- hi glad to hear Lucia is doing fab, can believe shes 3 1/2 months- shes growing so quick- wheres the time going lol.

Lesbomum- how are you, not long till u start tx   u get bfp

JJ1- Hi how are you

Jo- how u feeling??

Hello to everyone Ive missed  

Well Im nearly 13 weeks pregnant, Today we had to go to hospital as had slight brown blood when wiping sorry tmi!!!!! I also been having cramps over the wkend. Really upset this morning and just kept thinking the worse   . phoned dp to come home from work and she took me to hospital, They did scan and 3 babies were fine thank god   they keep doing so well. sonographer said they were really good size and they wouldnt stop moving lol. they measured tripet 1- 14wks, Triplet 2- 13+3 and Tripet 3- 14wks. Triplet 2 has always been the smallest think he/she was the last to implant. They did urine test to be sent away cos they think its a urine infection, just so glad they were all doing well. 
Our appointment for consultant has been moved to next week, closer as had this scare today. Got scan 20 wks on 21 oct, seems ages away.  We have also booked in for 24wks 4dscan with babybond- cant wait for this one.

Hope you are all doing well, sorry for not posting very often but find it difficult to sit at laptop for long xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Guys  

5 days until my holiday!!   Woo hoo i cannot wait  

2 weeks and 1 day until our appointment with Dr Chui   getting there finally!

Kelz- 13wks wow thats gone so fast!! Glad your ok and so are your 3 little beans... I hope everything goes ok for you hunny and you dont get any more nasty scares!

Aimee- Wowsers 3 and a half months that has gone so so fast... We will have a naming ceremony for any children we have i think... glad it went well.

JJ1- How are you?? Any plans for your next tx yet? 

Lucky1968- Your on the 2ww now arn't you... good luck hun   for a BFP for you... When is OTD?

Lisa- Hows you guys? Hows the morning sickness?

Pinktink- You guys start DR very soon dont you? same for Steph isnt it??

Hi to everyone i have missed  

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em!

Yep we start down-regging in three days time! WOOHOO! We are very excited!!!

Have a fabby time on your holiday and then you've got the excitment of going to your appointment when you get back    xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

3 day woo thats not long now you getting nervous yet?

I seriously cannot wait until our appointment its all im thinking about at the moment


----------



## welshginge

I cant believe your appt has come round so quick - bet it's felt like a lifetime though!!

It's lovely to hear success stories eg. Kelz - still cant believe you are having 3 - how amazing.

PinkTink - Good luck with the tx!!

Steph - hope they've sorted out your donor.

Big hello's to everyone else!!!!!


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me. Seen there are lots going on. So will be back for personals when I read posts!

All forms finally signed today..and all blood tests back inc receipiant one!!!.....nothing like dragging all the forms and bloods out!

We are officially now starting treatment, receiver lined up and they were calling her again this morning to confirm where she is in her cycle and sperm donor chosen. A/F late by 2 days, so hoping that will be here within the next week, even with my unsual cycle. Kathy at JR said if not they will possibly induce it but they would rather do it naturally, but she wants to get a try in before we go on holiday in Dec!!! Wohoooo

Picked up my 2 lots of DR sprays, and just waiting for this pesky A/F to start in order to calculate dates for DR!!! In line with a couple of girls on here....woohooo 

Then rest of the drugs sent in the post! Its so surreal that we are going to be hopefully having a EC and ET next month! She wasn't concerned and going to start me on a low dose, with more scans and also is hoping for a good collection and amount of eggs considering my baseline scanned showed sooo many follies!!! She certainly puts a great positive spin on things. And we asked again about buying more sperm if we conceive for a sibling sperm for katie to have in a few years, and she said that shouldn't be a problem!!!  How nice it is to have someone who is involved and care about how things go for you as a couple! She's very dedicated and pationate!

Hope all good with you guys....Need to get this A/F started...any ideas? As I have all the symptons just no signs!

Lorna
xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Hope everyone is well.

I see lots going on been away for couple of days so i need to catch up.

Good news on the donor front they have offered us a donor which is a perfect match for us with some added bonuses that we hadnt requested, we just need to let clinic know in the morning to conform we want to go a head. I have my baseline scan on tues and then will start stimming its so exiting.  

does anyone know if it would be better for me to have a week off work the last week of down regging or the week of EC just wondering which one i will feel worse.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em - yes we are a little bit nervous but mostly just really excited, we've been wanting this for so long and now we're finally starting! YAY!!!  I know exactly how you feel about being excited for your appointment - hope it goes really well  

WG - Cheers chick  

Lorna - Hey hun, so glad all your bloods are back, that is fabby! The waiting's a killer isn't it!!! Woohoo for you starting treatment! Hope A/F shows really soonly  Tips to get it started..go out wearing white trousers - bound to bring it on!  

Steph - am so happy for you about the donor, sorry you had to go through all that stress, but at least you've got a donor you're happy with now   xxx


----------



## lmb15

Hi, sorry not posted in a while. Lots has gone on by the looks of things!

Em - i'm not too bad. Had to have a day off work last week (very unlike me) because i was having really bad nausea and vomiting. Didn't manage to get out of bed till 1pm!! Still very nauseous but only been sick a few times. Was hoping it would start to settle but seems to be getting a little worse. Oh well! Good luck with your appointment, not long to go now!

Steph - you won't need any time off during down regulation - only side effects i had were tiredness and bloating, and that was after 4 weeks, and you'll only be doing it for 2 hopefully. I took 5 days off from egg collection - so off for that and embryo transfer and a couple more days. There's no way i could've gone back to work the day after egg collection because i felt like **** and was really uncomfortable. Just chilled out on the settee for the day. Time will really fly once you start down regulating. Fingers crossed for a BFP for you.

Kelz - glad the trips and doing well. hope they continue to grow well Have you got a big bump yet?!

Lorna - yippee for you starting treatment soon!!


Well, i've got my booking in appointment tomorrow (i'll be 9+1 weeks). Midwife is coming to my work because they had no appointments at the doctors surgery for another few weeks. Hoping to have my 1st scan and nuchal scan in the next 3 weeks. 

Hi to people i've missed, hope you're all doing ok.

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

Wow, so many peeps getting going with treatment. You must all be so excited after choosiing donor sperm and getting going with the downregging. Hope we get to hear about lots of BFP's very soon, we certainly need it!

Kelz - great to hear how things are going? Wonderful to know the triplets are all doing well and you'll be under the consultant soon. That must make things more reassuring for you both. Hope you don't have any more scares. The triplets all sound like they're really good sizes, even the smallest of the 3.  

Lisa - Sorry to hear about your awful sickness and nausea, its a killer isn't it. About a week ago mine started to subside somewhat and I was beginning to feel alot more human, but today and yesterday it felt the need to rear its ugly head again along with a migraine yesterday too. Haven't had one of those in quite a few weeks. Hope your booking in appt goes well, great that she's coming to your work! That must make life a lot easier.

I've got my 12 week antenatal appt this afternoon, so really hoping I'll get to hear the heartbeat of bubba. I'm well and truely in maternity clothes already, think because of having Milly my tum has just decided to grow at an enormous rate! Other than the last few days I have been feeling alot better, but Milly started school for the first time yesterday and I got myself in a bit of a state! I think the stress brought on the sickness and migraine! But she had a great time and couldn't wait to get back in today! Long may that last. She told everyone at school including her teacher that we're having a baby  I have my nuchal scan next Wed, really want to get that one out of the way.

Hope this finds you all well and eagerly awaiting treatment and appointments!

Jo x


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Mandmb: Sorry to hear about your BFN hope you get a BFP next time.   

Em: Hope you and dp have a fab holiday, come back fresh ready to start TX.

Katena: Hope you get your AF soon.

Jo: Hope you appointment went well, glad Milly is enjoying school.

Pink tink: Good look with down regging tomorrow, you will be fine its not as bad as you expect.

Kelz: Hope Triplet Bump is ok.

Lorna: Great news all bloods are back and starting tx.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone  

We did our first down regging jab today! WOOP! Well technically, Lynn did it   I just sat there! Didn't hurt at all, just a bit stingy! 

Amber xxx


----------



## Steph29

on your fist jab!

It hurts less the slower the liquid goes in im always telling dp to slow down as it seems to sting the faster it is.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Steph 

When do you start stimms? Have you had your first scan yet to see if you're down regged? Ours is on the 15th sept x


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo Amber and Lynn your well on your way now!!

Good luck girls... im all ready for my holiday now just about to go to the in laws for dinner then gonna get a few hours kip before we leave for Gatwick...

Speak to you all in a week when i catch up on all the gossip!!

Em x


----------



## leoaimee

les mum have a great holiday

hooray lyn and amber for first jab!! woop woop.

good top tip steph!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/sep/05/sperm-donor

interesting article on being a sperm donor!

axxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone  

Pink tink: I have my scan on tuesday and start stimming then if everything is fine i guess.

Stephx


----------



## whisks

Hi everyone

sorry been a bit awol recently, been having a hellish time. i started my new job last week but quit on the second day, i just couldn't bare it and the job wasn't what i was expecting and i didn't feel qualified or experienced enough to do it and it was just, well horrible. so been feeling pretty low. but feeling much better now, i have a bit of work now, odd jobs here and there and also got a call today for an interview so things are looking up.

steph and pinktink - how exciting you are both well on your way with your treatment now, got my fingers crossed that it all works out for you and you get BFP's we are certainly due some   

i hope everyone is doing well sorry not done many personals today but sending love and hugs to all       

whisks xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Whisks

Sorry to hear about the new job and that you're feeling a bit low.  
Hope the interview goes well

LL x


----------



## welshginge

Thinking of you Whisks!  on getting the job you want!

Good luck today steph!


----------



## Pinktink

Hello - 

Steph - good luck for the scan today - hopefully you can start counting those follicles soon!!  

Whisks - hope you are ok - if the job wasn't right for you then you made the right decision - life is too short to spend half of it somewhere that makes you miserable! Good luck for the interview x

Katena - any signs of AF? Hope you are ok 

Lorna - Congrats on getting all your bloods etc - when do think you'll be starting down regging

Kelz/Jo/Lisa - hope those bumps are behaving themselves - if you  want your own private midwife I'm at your service lol!

Aimee - how is little lucia? How are you and Gaby getting on with the joys of parenting? 

love to everyone else 
Lynn xx


----------



## cazinge

Hi everyone just want to let you all know I haven't abandoned you!!

I deserted (& avoided) FF because I couldn't see my DW & I ever getting to the point of starting ttc but since then I've got myself into a better headspace.

I think this partly came from fracturing my kneecap 3 weeks ago and having my leg in plaster ever since (and for the next 3 weeks   ) so while sitting on the sofa I have had time to think. I've also got a job interview tomorrow and eventhough I'm not crazily positive it feels like a step in the right direction  

Just wanted to update everyone, congratulate those who've had babies or BFPs since I've disappeared and wish everyone else lots of luck  

Lots of love Caz xxxxxxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi all,

We went for our scan today and we are both set and ready for the next stages. DP has started on tablets to thicken womb and i am stimming on thursday so all very exiting.

Hope everyone is well

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Yay Steph that's all good news!!

xx


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

Well you have been busy chatting away!!!  

Jo – How did the 12 week scan go? That must be scary   for you guys that Milly has grown so quickly , how is she enjoying school? 

Katena -  Can’t believe still no sign of AF!!!! Can’t imagine the slightest at how frustrated you are feeling.   

Em – Hope you and DW have a fab holiday, and it won’t be long and you’ll be going to that first consultation. 

Kelz – Hows the babies?!?! Still gowing nicely? 

Steph – How exciting is that, can’t believe that you and DW are not at stimming stage....when are you expecting egg collection and transfer?   

Lynn/Amber – You really have started the process now. It feel so exciting to be at that stage! How are the injections going?   

Aimee – Hows Lucia and Gaby? When are you due to go back to work.  

Whisks – Sounds like you’ve done the right thing. No point stressing yourself out over something that you don’t feel confident in! Good luck with the interview and hope everything goes well. Fingers crossed for you!   

Caz – Sorry to hear about your leg in plaster. How did you do that? Good luck with the interview!   

All going on with me...hmmm, I made my phone call to the clinic Monday, my AF arrived on day 37 (NOT BAD)
WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO  It’s so exciting, we have just made the cycle, all going well depending on the recipient and saved ourselves 7 days. I’m awaiting for the phone call back from the clinic to go through a few bits, and then the list of dates, blood tests and scans etc and when to start my nasal sprays for DR, I’ve worked out it might be around the 26th Sept!! So we are not far behind both Steph/DP and Lynne/Amber. ITS EXCITING to know that things are now at the point of starting, especially as AF arrived! All going well we are looking at EC and ET end Oct/beg Nov! 

Lorna
xxxx


----------



## Pinktink

Yay!!! Lorna that's fab!!! Ooooh wouldn't it be fab if we all get BFP's together!!!         How you feeling now it's getting really near? So exciting! 

We are good thanks, on day 5 of down regging - jabs are going well, have our scan on Tuesday to see if we can start stimms.  xxx


----------



## Misspie

I know its so exciting.!!! 

We both just can't wait to start - work is taking it's toll. i really wish I could change jobs, but I would never get the salary I'm on elsewhere, plus we wouldn't be able to pay the mortgage LOL

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (don't jinx us all   ) we need some positives on the board     

If it doesn't work, then we have a fab holiday to Disneyworl planned, and will make the most of it all with rides and food galore! If it does work, we still have a fab holiday planned, just with lots of baby clothes shopping! LOL

How are you both feeling now it's so close? Is your receipiant along the same weeks as you?

L
x


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome back Cazinge and GOOD LUCK for the job interview


----------



## Pepstar

Hi Again

It has been a while since I've popped on here and haven't you lot been busy    Moving along in pregnancies, the ttc process or off and about on holidays - I hope that everyone is doing well  

We have taken the next big steps - picked our donor and paid for it from the ESB (we finally made a decision about the donor and overnight it dropped down to 0 vials but when we called they had some put aside for UK treatments).  We have also dropped our paperwork back to Guys ACU last Friday and are now just waiting for a phone call to tell us when our first consultation is.  I am starting to drive myself a wee bit crazy willing my phone to ring    We are hoping to start our treatment in Oct/Nov


----------



## welshginge

Hi Pepstar, good luck for the treatment & kiss goodbye to your sanity!


----------



## Pepstar

Yes indeedy - sanity is well and truly gone.  Baby madness has taken over


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Pink tink - Glad DR is going ok hope tues appointment goes well we will just miss you we are in for another scan mon.

Lorna: Glad your tx is underway, our egg collection is hopefully on sept 21st cant wait.

Stephx


----------



## Misspie

Wow - just over a week to wait for the EC!!

We need another meet up before the end of the year girlies. Would be fab to see you all! 

x


----------



## Steph29

Yeah we will be up for that.

Stephx


----------



## leoaimee

hi everyone

still reading 

ladylottie good to see you back!  

whisks - sorry abotu your job

amber and lynn - nice new profile pic

steph - good luck with the stims

all good in casa lulugabsandaims  - although yesterday i cut lulu;s finger cutting her nails it was awful.  

oh welcome back caz

ax


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone, hope all is well.

Can anyone help us with a small dilema we have been discussing what each of us will be refered as to the child as mummy and mummy could be confusing, does anyone have any ideas or maybe names that they use with their own children.

Stephx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Steph, 

Have a search on non bio mummy names, theres a huge post about it a few months back. I'll see what I can find! 

L
x


----------



## Pinktink

We are both going to be Mummy, we're both Mummy to our doggies   so figure it can be the same for the baby  x


----------



## Steph29

We were thinking about that but thought it may get a little confusing at times.

Ive heard that when stimming a lot of people put hot water bottles on the stomach, does this work and has anyone else done this

Pinktink: Hows DR going? I started stimming today so i am on 2 injections i feel like a pin cushion. I had more blood taken on monday too becuase you have to re do some blood tests 1/2 way through.

Stephx


----------



## leoaimee

steph my cycle buddies who were stimming all did the hotwater bottle thing, also ate lots of walnuts and protein things, and pinapple for womb lining.

pinktink - gabs and i are both mummy, although sometimes gabs refers to me as mum and it drives me bonkers as i HATE mum!!


----------



## Misspie

Hi Girls, 

I wanted to ask you all something quickly from your experience with your clinics, I phoned on Monday to let them know that my A/F started at the weekend, and for them to pass all the info on to Kathy for my receipiant to start getting in line etc as you do. I already have my nasal sprays but am waiting for the full list of dates and prescription through the post and a phone call back from the nurse, but as of yet NOTHING. How long was it from when you phoned to receiving your call and letter?! I don't know whether to call today or to leave it until Monday when its been a week!

PLEASE HELP! Im slightly stressing, as want to start DR as soon as I can!!       

Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## Belbs

Hi Lorna,

I would call today so you don't have to worry about it over the weekend - at least then you'll know where you are in terms of timing.

I hope you can start DR soon.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Belbs, 

I just wanted a bit of re-assurance I wasn't chasing for no reason! 

Just called them, and they said, if I haven't received a call from the nurse by 3pm today to call back.

Phew    We both don't want to miss this cycle if we can help it!

xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lorna,

Im not sure how your clinic are but we have found that you have to be on top of them all the tim, best to just ring and bug them if you are not sure.

Hope you start soon 

Stephx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Steph, 

Yep they called me back, and she apologised, as all paperwork gone in the post tonight!  

I start DR 25th Sept WOOOHOOOO, with my first blood test on the 12th Oct!!! Then depending on results, we start stimming 15th, with our first scan 21st Oct, follwed by another 2 days later. All going to plan, EC will be w/c 26th! 

Luckily I have already booked the 26th off as holiday. 

EXICTING stuff!!! 

How are you feeling?

L
x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lorna, Thats great news its fab when everything starts rolling and you actually have a plan.

Im fine started stimming last night no probs as yet we both have scan mon then wed and fri next week so busy week for us.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Lorna that's great news   I know how frustrating it is when you just want to get started!

Steph - that's fab that stimming is going well   hope your scans go well next week   

Am really excited for our scan and pray we can then start stimming! Can't believe how fast this all goes once you get started! x


----------



## Steph29

I know it really goes fast only seems 5 mins since last scan.

Its great though that there is a few of us who are having tx around the same time.
We will all have to meet.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Definatly! It would be amazing if we all got pregnant! Which we will!         xxx


----------



## leoaimee

for more BFPS!


----------



## Pinktink

Yay for BFP's! Here is a BFP dance for everyone!


----------



## Twinkie

Lorna, Steph, Pinktick so glad everything is happening for you now, so exciting!! 

Lorna, hope your paperwork all arrives on Monday.

Pinktick, if BFPs are based on good BFP dances then we've all got one coming after that dance!!!

We're going to do a clomid cycle this month. I would have loved to have carried on doing natural cycles, but funds aren't indefinate and although it does work for some lucky people the chances are so small we felt that if we could increase our chances then we should give it a go. 
Bit nervous about the side effects but we'll see how that goes. Took my first dose an hour ago!! I'm booked in for a scan next Saturday which is fab cos I don't have to miss any work. Not quite sure how I'm going to broach the subject with my headteacher, he's not the most approachable of men!!
Hope everyone is having a great weekend and enjoying the rare sunshine!!
Twinkie xx


----------



## Pisces34

I am still new to all of the TTC language.  What is stimming and down regging?


----------



## Pinktink

Hi hun, they're both IVF related terms - 

Down regging - down regulating - this is when you take drugs to basically 'shut down' your ovaries and to thin the lining of your uterus.

Stimming - stimulation - this is where you take drugs to stimulate your ovaries to produce multiple follicles instead of just one.

Hope that helps! xxx


----------



## Pisces34

Ahhhh - Mystery solved.

Thanks!!

xx


----------



## Steph29

Twinkie: Hope everything goes well with the scan.

Pinktink: Lets hope that your BFP dance works for everyone     

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

No probs hun 

Steph - I realllllly hope so!!        I feel really positive about everything, BFP's for all of us would just be amazing!! How's stimms going? x


----------



## whisks

hi everyone

pinktink, steph and lorna, so happy for you all that your treatment is underway.     for some lovely bfp's for you all.

well i had my interview last week but didn't get to second stage and to be honest even though i really need a job I'm kinda glad as it really wasn't the kind of job i want anyway. the trouble is the work i am good at and really enjoy is not really suitable for being pregnant so I've been applying for office jobs which really is not me at all. i went to do my volunteer dog walking at the animal sanctuary this morning and mentioned that i was out of work, and as it happens there may be a job coming up. i told them i am having fertility treatment but if they have any temporary work i would be really interested and they seemed quite keen to take me on even on a temp basis so fingers crossed. i really would love to work there as working with animals is what i want to do, and if i do start work there and have to leave for treatment at least i will have my foot in the door to be able to go back at a later date  

I hope you are all OK

whisks xx


----------



## Steph29

Thanks Whisks, Hope you get that job sounds great.

Pinktink: Stimming is fine, just been experiences really bad headaches each night after injection. Have tried dinking more water today though so hope it works we have our scan tommorrow all very exiting, how are you doing with DR.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi hun,

Sorry to hear about the headaches, just try and keep drinking as much water as you can   Ooooh that's exciting that your scan is tomorrow - hope it goes well  

Down regging has been fine, on day 9 now, scan tues. Just been feeling tired really, nothing too bad  xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hope scan goes well.

I didnt have any probs DR and only have headaches so far its not as bad as i thought it would be.

Its great having someone at the same stage (well near enough) to us you can share all your moans and groans

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

I know! It's great having someone to talk to who knows what it's like to go through it all.

How many injections do you have to do when you're stimming - 1 a day? x


----------



## Steph29

Are you on the Buserelin injection at 0.5ml?

I was on 0.5ml of buserelin on DR, then its reduced to 0.2ml each day with 150 Gornal f each day.

One tip the gornal f pen needs to be stored in the fridge take it out at least 1/2 hour before i usually do but forgot today and it really hurt which it never does.

Forgot to say lovely profile pic who is who and who is having tx?

Stephx


----------



## leoaimee

whisks - good luck with the job hunting!  the dog walking place sounds great!

i told my old boss about my tx plans when he gave me the job so ot wont put all employers off!

ax


----------



## lmb15

Steph - good luck with scan tomorrow, hope your follicles are growing well!

Pinktink - glad you DRing is going well, won't be long till you start stimming. The time really flies. good luck.

Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Steph, do you do both injections together or are they at different times? We are on 0.5ml of buserelin aswell...

Good luck for the scan tomorrow    Here is a follicle dance for you       

I am on the right as you look at the picture and amber (who's having treatment) is on the left.

thanks to everyone else for the good wishes...


Lynn

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Edited as I dont know my left from my right


----------



## Steph29

Yeah you have the injections at the same time and the same area, im having them in the stomach.

Stephx


----------



## welshginge

Wow, things are really moving on for you guys on IVF! Good luck to Steph & PinkTink!

Whisks - that would be my dream job too (that & running my own bakery).

Twinkie - I'm on my 3rd month of clomid. Everyone is different but my symptoms were, headaches, feeling 'on the edge' & the odd hot flush. Plenty of water & low lighting will help.

I'm having a scan at 1pm today to see if we can go ahead with treatment this cycle - I'm nervous about this one but hoping for 2 follies & my surge on thurday PPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Misspie

Welsh - Good luck with your scan today,    hopefully everything is fine for you to go ahead on this cycle.   

Whisks - Good luck with the posisble job at the animal sanctuary. sounds like you are really excited at the possibilites. Fingers crossed it all works out perfect.  

Steph - Good luck for your scan today, you'll have to tell us the good news on your return from London      Lots of fairy dust for lots of follies.

Lynn/Amber - When do you guys start stimming? Good luck for your scan tomorrow! xxx  

Nothing with me, just waiting patiently (NOT)  to start DR (sniffing) next Friday 25th. It's my Mums Surprise 60th Birthday Party, we are organising for the saturday, so I don't know how alcohol affects it all, and I think I will just stay away from it. Better to be safe than sorry, so I will be designated driver for the night!!    

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Lorna

We've got our scan tomorrow to see if we can start stimming - fingers crossed!        Did my jabby on my own today as Lynn is on an early shift - went ok but I much prefer her doing it!

Yay! Not long at all till you start down-regging! It will fly by once you start. I'd stay away from the alcohol too, just in case. 


WG - good luck with your scan thursday - come on follies!!! 

Steph - hope it goes well today hun   xxx


----------



## welshginge

Hi everyone, scan went well I have 2 follies. 18 & 12mm so it's likely the bigger one will pop. Just hoping for my surge on thursday now.


----------



## Pinktink

Glad your scan went well hun  come on surge for thursday!      xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

wow loads been going on here its gonna take me a while.. just for now does anyone wanna tell me if theres anything BIG happened.. u know BFP's, Tx starting anything at all really as its gonna take me like a week to catch up lol

My holiday was fab and im sad its all over but so so so so so so excited about Thursday (im excited can you tell much  )

Missed you guys loads there was internet at the hotel and it killed me not to hop on to check on you all but i thought better off it plus i promised DP a proper break and if had checked on you lot i would have also just had to check my work email lol

Em x


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone  

Just got back from clinic both had scans Dp's lining is doing fine and what it should be, me i have 30 folicals  15 on each which is a lot they have reduced my dose of gornal f for today and then back up tomorrow and back in for scan on wed.

Em - Glad you had a good break.

Lorna - I would stay away i havent touched any i just think about it as if you were pregnant as it would have same effect.

Pinktink - hope evrything goes well with the scan tomorrow keep us posted.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Steph 

Hope wednesday's scan goes well   Glad your DP's lining is where it should be. 30 follies - go you! 

Thank-you, will be sure to do an update when we get back.

PT xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi all.

Hope everyone is well

Pinktink hope the scan went well.   

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Scan went great! Am all ready to start stimms on Thursday - woop!! Having scans on Mon/Wed/Fri to check how i'm doing. Really really excited to be moving onto the next stage 

Steph - how you feeling? Any s/e's from the gonal f?

PT xxx


----------



## Steph29

Thats great  

We are exactly 1 week apart, i started stimming on thurs and have scans mon, wed and fri how bizarre

stephx


----------



## Steph29

The Headaches have stopped today but have got a bit of a sore tummy today not sure if its connected but with 30 follies im sure it is.

Scan tomorrow i hope they are growing but not produced any more, they were about 8 - 9 mm on mon

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

That's good that the headaches have stopped   I'm hoping I don't get any nasty s/e's with it - i've been quite lucky with the buseralin.

Did they say they don't want you to produce many more follicles than you've got? Hope they're growing nicely for your next scan     xxx


----------



## Steph29

Yeah they reduced my dose from 150 to 75 last night and back to 150 tonight.

I dont think i need any more, cuz there is always the chance of over stimulating which they dont want, so hopefully they have just grown tomorrow and not increased in numbers.


----------



## Steph29

Did she give you gornal f? what dosage?


----------



## Pinktink

Hi hun,

Yeah she gave me gonal f - on 150, then having a scan after 4 days as Dr Nair wants to keep an eye to make sure I don't need it lowering as I had a lot of follicles the first time they scanned me. Am nervous and excited about stimming - want lots of follies but not too many! xxx


----------



## Misspie

Amber/Lynn - All exciting stuff, glad the scan went well, and I hope the stims go perfectly for you as of Thursday until your next scan.

Steph - Good luck for you and DP today for your next scan. Not long now and youll be having EC.

Em - Glad you had a good holiday, probabaly a good thing you didn't go to the internet cafe, sometime syou just need a break!! Only one more day and then you have your appointment - Good luck there.

I probabaly won't be on much now as we are off to paris for my Mums birthday Saturday and not back till Wed. Then we have the surprise party to get prepared for, with lots of cooking in Oxford and all to be transported and party arranged in Southampton. We have old friends and family tuning up, and I think it's going to be a long week. I'll check in on my iPhone to see how you are all doing, and how the ttx and BFP's are coming along, so don't worry I'll be keeping an eye on you  just probabaly won't be responding. Good luck one and all, and speak properly in a week or so.      

PS. Still no paperwork from hospital but there are postal stricks, I'm just gla dI already have my sniffers for next Friday!

L
xxxx


----------



## whisks

morning girls

steph - my belly felt really bloated and uncomfortable when i was on stimms and i only had about 11 follies so its no wonder you have a sore tummy with all your follies you poor thing by the time you come to ec you'll feel already preggars lol

pinktink - i didn't really get any side effects from the dr just felt a bit tired and only felt bloated from the stimms, not long now eh

misspie - good luck for your upcoming treatment, i bet you can't wait.

well its all change at my end (still no job but hey what can you do) 
but big changes on treatment - we have decided to change clinics as we live in sheffield and our current clinic is in darlington which isn't too far away but its quite stressful when you have to go up and down constantly for scans etc and then if you hit traffic or your car breaks down as ours did in the middle of treatment, well its just stress you can do without really. we are transferring to care sheffield so no stress on the travel side of things, if our car breaks down we can get a bus or taxi. also they are a bit cheaper which always helps. i do however feel quite sad to leave lwc as all the staff there are great and i will miss them but we have to do whats best for us. also don't know if i have already said this but we are not going to egg share again due to not producing many eggs last time.

i hope everyone is well

whisks xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi,

Went for scan today i now have 24 they are growing but they are going to keep me on alternative dosage 75iu then 150 iu so on.
becuase of this this will mean i will probably need to have 2 or 3 more scans which means ec wont be mon like origanally thought, nit of a pain when things dont go to plan.

Whisks: Im sure you will like the new clinic just as much.  

Lorna: Have a nice break

Pink tink: good luck fot stimming tomorrow sure you will be fine. 

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Hey steph,

Ah - hopefully you won't have to wait too long - 24 growing follies is still a really good number and probably less risk of OHSS I'd have thought    

Whisks - sounds like a good idea to be at a clinic nearer to you - it takes us about 90 minutes to get to the LWC because of getting into london and sometimes that feels a bit too much - would be nice to be able to nip somewhere closer!

Lorna - sounds like you are going to be a busy girl - hope everything goes well  

em - I saw your pics on ** - looks lovely where you went - good luck with your appt tmw 

Lynn xx


----------



## Fairie

Well I'm new here *waves* and glad I've finally found an active board!!! 

We've been ttc for the past 4 months at home using a known donor, I'm oving tomro (I hope!), so he was up yesterday and was supposed to come up today but he cancelled this morning cus he's sick!! Hopefully he gets up tomro so we can try again! So I'v entered yet another 2ww, it's makin me slightly crazy lol  

Hope there's lots of BFPs here soon!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Morning Girlies  

Welcome to the board Fairie.. hope this 2ww gives u your BFP   

Amber & Lynn you guys start the stimms today dont you... woo hoo!! Thanks for checking my holiday pics out we had a fab time even if i did gain nearly a stone   Dr Chui is obviously gonna mention my weight today but DP is coming to WW with me on sunday so im determined to shift the weight! 

Steph- 24 follies go you... hopefully when it EC you'll get lots of eggies   

Well im up and about to shower and get dressed to go to our appointment im excited and nervous.. DP is dropping her parents off at southampton airport as we speak and we are hitting the road to the clinic at 12pm.. our appointment is at 2pm and our councelling at 3.30pm.. i wonder what he's gonna do today if anything   I just wanna get going now i know we wont make Octobers cycle but i hope we can do Novembers   

Does anyone know what drugs they use for stimmulated IUI DP thinks clomid from the info the clinic sent us but i thought it was 2 different drugs Gonal F and i cant remember the other... I dont really want clomid and i've heard its not great for the lining and my periods are already not exactly heavy lol wow im babbling now i really am nervous lol

Em x


----------



## kelz2009

Lesbomum-    yay appointment 2day, I had gonal f and supercur for my medicated iui. They may give you a scan 2day to check all ok. Hope it all goes well kelz xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Kelz.. it says in my appointment letter they may give me a scan.. silly question is that gonna be a internal scan or a over the tummy one   Hows your triplet mountain coming along


----------



## Pinktink

It's a trans vaginal scan hun - so they can have a look at everything - ovaries, uterus etc xxx


----------



## Steph29

em - Hope appointment goes well today.  


Welcome to the board Fairie hope you get a BFP     

Stephx


----------



## kelz2009

Em- hope appointment went well  
My triplet bump is defo growing lol, I look bigger than 15 weeks. Im off work this week with cramps and slight bleed, had to go to gynae on tuesday for scan and babies are doing well- they bouncig around with no care in the world, if only they knew how much worry they are causing their mums. Also had to have anti-d injection as Im rhesus neg. I have scan in 5weeks time and I will know what we are having- cant wait. 

Hows everyone else??

Goodluck girls who have started tx    you get  

Jo- how are you?

Aimee- How are you, gaby and Lucia- hope you are all doing well x 

Mandmtb- How are you?

Steph- good luck with tx  

whisks- good luck with your tx at new clinic x 

Pink- Good luck with tx 

missiepie- good luck, hope u get bfp  

Lmb - how u feeling, hope your feeling good x

welcome to anyone new  

Sorry for anyone that Ive missed xx

   to everyone and hoping for  s xx
kelz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Kelz,

Awww wow! That's so exciting that you get to find out the sex soon! Do you have any ideas about whether they're girls/boys?

Welcome to the board Fairie  

Steph - how's stimming going? I'm just making my way through litres of water and milk at the mo  - got my first gonal f tonight! 

Em - hope it's gone well hun   xxx


----------



## Steph29

Kelz: So exiting! 

Pink tink: I have been fine i had stomach pains some nights like period pains and my belly is huge my jeans are so tight i have to undo them when im driving! You will be fine just remember to take it out of the fridge one mistake i wont be making again, even though i forget but DP is looking after me and usually remembers.We are back tomorrow and mon might see you there what time is your scan?

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Aww your poor tummy! I have got some maternity jeans that I can wear if my tummy gets really bloated - should be nice and comfy!

Our appointment is at 12.45 on Monday, when are you in? Good luck for scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Steph29

Not sure yet we will make that appointment tomorrow but usually in about 11-12ish if its just a scan, just hoping they have grown they seem to grow 4mm each time i have a scan and wed they were 12mm so hopefully will be around the 16mm mark fingers crossed.

Will let you know what time we are in on mon.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Ok hun. How are you finding the scans now with all the follies growing, are they more uncomfortable? xxx


----------



## Steph29

No just the same me and DP find that depending on who does the scan to depending on if it hurts or not. we both have a scna tomorrow DP got away with wed cuz they dont need to scan her so often.

How do you find the scans in general.


----------



## Pinktink

I find them uncomfortable, but then I am a bit of a wuss   not really painful or anything, just uncomfy. I've had the same sonographer each time though, and she is lovely


----------



## Steph29

Which one is it we have had 3 different ones the one i had wed was not very friendly a bit miserable didnt really speak.


----------



## lesbo_mum

We're back!!!

It went amazing today Dr Chui was so so nice and gave us all our options etc... he wanted to natural IUI and i really wanted to do medicated (jabs and all lol) but we agreed to meet halfway and our going to give clomid a try..

He did a internal scan and took some bloods.. the scan was ok little uncomfy but nothing to worry about... he said everything looks fab and my lining looked very good... he did say i have a tilted womb?? dunno what that means but he said it was nothing to worry about and wont make any difference etc...

So this is the exciting bit we start are first cycle in 9 days   i know how soon eh lol I have to call then on day 1 to sort the donor and start clomid on day 2 for 5 days... then the scans start on day 9 and they will decide if to trigger me or just wait for normal ovulation..

Then we saw the councellor who neither of us liked... she did nothing but pick at me about my weight and was surprise Dr Chui didnt mention it.. she recommended we postpone for 6 months to get my weight down even though i explained i use to be 4 stone heavier and that im still trying to diet and have no intention on gaining weight... oh then she suggested we move to somewhere gay friendly like brighton so our child can go to school with other families like ours   Oh and to top that off she noticed mid conversation that i have a few scars at the tops of my arms and while i was chatting about what DP will be called etc she just came out with do you self harm as i notice the scars on your arms   no love i actually put my arm though a window if you must know... she wasnt like this with DP and even DP said she was just picking at me lol anyhow i dont have to see her again so i dont care  

So in 9 days time we'll be doing our 1st cycle  

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh also i asked about a hycosy and he said they dont do them there but do something simialar but its like a x ray thing... its 450 pounds and he said if a few cycles dont work then he'd recommend one then. i mentioned clamhidia and he said it may have done some damage but from my scan nothing obvious like swollen tubes


----------



## Twinkie

Hi Em,
So glad it went well for you and you liked Mr Chui. So exciting you can get started so quickly. You're having exactly the same treatment that I have this month. I took last clomid yesterday and am having day 9 scan on Saturday morning. They've been fab arranging scan times for us that suit us as we're travelling such a long way. Going to stop at the cider farm on the way back this time for a look. Haven't been for years and we figured if we're going down we may as well make a day of it!!
We didn't like the conseller either. Did her room smell really strongly of lavender?!?! Was quite glad to finish that seesion, nothing particular she said but just a general feeling.
So glad everything is now moving for you!
Twinkie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

hey Twinkie... yeah her room did smell of lavender lol also her room was nothing like i thought a councellor room would be it was empty and odd lol i kinds felt me and dp had to argue with her about everything lol

Cider farm wheres that sounds yummy lol

Hope the clomid works for you guys and you get your BFP!! If clomid doesnt work for me after 2 attempts think we'll push for the jabs next.

Em x


----------



## Twinkie

I know what you mean, the room looked like it was part of a student house. I actually used to live in a student house in the next road!!!
I think Cider Farm is just after Lewes. It's called Middle Farm and is on left hand side anyway!!
What makes their decision about trigger shot or natural ov? DP was the one who spoke to them on phome but by time I spoke to her she'd forgotten half of what they said!!!
Hopefully it'll be BFPs all round!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Student house oh yeah so true  

In regards to trigger shot or natural ov he said to us it will depend on how the scan looks on day 9 if i have one good follie growing they'll keep a eye on it and go for natuaral ov but if i have a 2 good ones and a few others they will keep a eye on it and prob trigger to keep control of them.


----------



## Pepstar

Wow lesbo_mum it is happening quickly now - you are your dp must be so excited! Good luck!!

Steph and pinktink I think you are both so very brave - can't imagine all the needles involved with the treatment you are having!  Sending follicle growing vibes your way  

Kelz - you must be counting the days to the next scan! I hope you are feeling a bit better soon.

We got confirmation this week that our first IUI consultation will be on the 9th of October - the time can't go quick enough.  With the timing though it will mean that we can't start until November.  Just a bit more time to try and loose some more weight I guess


----------



## lmb15

Em - that counsellor sounds like an absolute b*tch!! People like that shouldn't be allowed to do the job. I mean, seriously "you should move to brighton so your kids don;t get bullied" - does she think gay people only live in brighton? Or maybe she thinks all gay people should live together in their own little village?!!
The scan will be an HSG (Hysterosalpingogram) - they squirt some dye up through your cervix and take xrays of it going up your uterus and down your tubes. Glad you get to start treatment really soon.

Steph - i got really bloated during my stimming, and couldn't do my jeans up! At one point i looked about 4 months pregnant. Not nice. But never mind, all turned out well. Fingers crossed for lots of great eggies for you.

Pepstar - good luck with your iui.

Twinkie - best of luck with your clomid getting you lots of nice follies

Pinktink - good plan re:maternity jeans, i could've really done with some during the end of my stimming!

Whisks - good luck with your treatment

misspie - not long to go now!!!

kelz - glad the trips are doing well. here's hoping they hang on in there as long as possible. Though i do feel sorry for your poor stomach - you're gonna get huge!!

fairie - welcome!

hi to anyone i've missed 


I started to feel much better on sunday, and not really had much nausea since, thank god!! I'm 11 weeks now. Got my nuchal fold scan next friday 26th, which i'm excited about and also quite scared about. Just hope everything's ok. Fingers crossed.

Hope there's a run of BFPs about to start!!

Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Glad it went well Em - very exciting that you can start asap. Don't worry about the mean lady - you won't have to see her again   xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks guys  

Lisa hope the M/S stays away from now on for you and that your scan all goes well


----------



## welshginge

Em, so glad the appt went well, apart from the mean counsellor - what a witch! Good luck for the tx! I've had the HSG (wasn't too bad) & on my 3rd cycle of clomid. The side affects aren't that bad & you get used to them, my worst one is headaches. Keep us posted on how it goes.

Hi to everyone & welcome to Fairie.

I've had insemination at the clinic today & going in on monday. So I'm   for a BFP as I'm sick of the car jack (speculum)!


----------



## Pinktink

you get your BFP WG   I HATE speculums too! xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi All

Welshginge: Hope you get your BFP     

Lisa: Hope scan goes well next week  .

Kelz: Glad everything is ok with the triplet bumb!

Em: Glad appointment went well shame about the B*tch of a councellor  . Dont mean anything any way if you were a man and woman you wouldnt be having it.

Pinktink: Hows stimms going?

We went for scan again today i still have 15 follies on each and they are growing, but slowly cuz they have reduced my dose, they are worried about me getting sick so i had another blood test today and it has gone up alot so they have asked me to go in again tomorrow   for scan and blood test. The doc has seen scan and everything is fine but they dont want me to get sick. DP had scan and her lining is as the sonographer put it beautiful and lovely so no worries on that part just waiting for me to finish now they are now looking at tue or wed for EC.

Stephx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Em how awful your counsellor sounded, sounds like she has her own issues suggesting you move to a gay 'friendly' town- doesn't she realise that there are gay famillies in all shapes and sizes all over the place maybe even her neighbours!!

She should be congratulating you on your weight loss and determination not putting you down for your huge effort and commitment!!

I had an HSG I was advised to have paracetamol and brufen before and I had no ill effects as some girls find it unconfortable
L x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Steph,

You ok? Try not to worry honey (impossible I know  ) they're just doing it all to be on the safe side and give you the best care possible      Did they say what they will do if your levels go up any more, will they reduce your dose further? 

Stimming is ok, the injection didn't hurt at all - I kept asking Lynn if it had definatly gone it as I couldn't feel anything! Am drinking water almost constantly. Felt very tired today and napped for four hours - ooops!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Welshginge- Goodluck and hope you get a BFP

Steph- hope your ok hun and everything turns out ok for you  

Amber- hope the stimmings going well and glad to hear your drinking lots of water and taking it easy.

Told my boss today about our appointment yesterday she's been very supportive and says i can take what ever time i  need at short notice so im really lucky there.. DP is worrying that she may not be able to get as much time off as me but im sure we'll sort something out.


----------



## katena

Em - welcome back...seems like that counsellor was a right cow bag - least you wont see her again now!! Congrats on being able to start treatment so soon - you must be so excited?!

Were still on our month out after 3BFN's....ive just had the day 3 hormone tests again - well had them on day 4 due to my docs being rubbish - do you think that'l matter?! 

Karen


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Em   glad your boss is supportive and that you'll be able to get going with it all so soon xxx

Katena - I'm pretty sure the tests can be done between day 2-4 so they should be fine xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi we have just got back from the clinic.

Its good news   Everthing looks fine follies have had a growth spurt so they are going to do ec on Tues. They have taken me of the gornal f now and its just the buserelin. We are really happy as we thought it was going to be end of next week.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Yay! That's fab news, so glad everything's ok and all going to plan! How you feeling about EC, eek, so exciting! xxx


----------



## Steph29

I'm feeling excited and nervous about it just cant wait for next week to come DP the same because her bit is coming next . it also means that we wont be there Monday so unfortunately we wont see you there. 

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Awww, i'm sure we'll see each other another time - if not will definatly see each other at a meet up some time soon! I'm really happy for you that's it's all worked out  

I'm on my 3rd day of stimming now, feeling some twinges in my ovary area, keep hoping i'll have enough follicles but not too many! There's so much to worry about with this, just trying not to think about it and stay relaxed!     xxx


----------



## jo36

Wow, so much going on on this thread!!! Trying to catch up with everyones news! Don't get on so much these days.

Steph - exciting times for you and DP, you must be so very excited! Hope it all goes well on Tues, sounds as if things have gone clockwork so far.

PInktink - and you're not far behind them either. Sounds as if you've sussed the jabs too!

Em - glad you had a good hols and your appt went well. Can't believe you're getting started so quickly. You lucky devils!!

Kelz - sorry to hear about cramps and bleed, must be very worrying. I still have occassional cramps and slight bleed which is terrifying, its usually when I've been physically active at work and is a reminder to sit and relax a bit. Bet you can't wait for scan.

Pepstar - glad you've got a date to start IUI, not long now. And its a day before my DD 5th b'day!

Lisa - glad the sickness is easing up a bit, it's a great relief isn't it!! Mine subsided a few weeks ago and it feels so good even though I still get odd days of sickness. And my tiredness is going too! Total relief! Good luck with the nuchal scan, its wonderful to see the bubs on that screen looking like a 'proper' baby. We had ours last week and it was amazing! Baby sucking their thumb and waving. The sonagrapher was brilliant and scanned us for over 30 mins (mind you at £200 so they should!!) looking at everything. We even saw what we think to be two testicles!!! Asked the sonographer afterwards who had a silly smirk on her face and said it did look like it was going to be boy! But we still have to wait til 20 week scan to be really sure. And most importantly we were given a very low risk of Downs which has reassured no end - 1 in 713. Hope you enjoy yours as much as we did ours.

Jo xx


----------



## Twinkie

Hi,

Em, it's fab that your boss is being so supportive, I haven't had te discussion with my headteacher yet but I think I know the way it's going to go and it's not nice.

Steph, fanstastic the follies are looking so good and good luck for Tuesday!!

Jo, your scan sounds amazing and to be able to have a guess at gender so early is fantastic bet you can't wait for the 20 week one!

Well we're back from our scan this morning, showed 2 follies on one side measuring 13.5mm and 12mm and one on the other at 10mm. Now I'm after a bit of advice, they told us it was up to us whether we had another scan on Monday to check that the 3rd wasn't catching up with the other 2. Mr Chui is worried about all 3 fertilizing and I'm going to be amazed if even one does!! I can either have a scan on Monday and they'll sort me out with a trigger shot or I can start using OPKs. I really don't know what to do, I'm not the expert!!! Scanning on Monday would mean missing work and I haven't had the discussion with my head yet but the man is a git and won't be at all supportive when I go and ask for more time later in the week for the IUI. I know it shouldn't stop me but if Mr Chui had said I definately needed the scan then I would have obvioiusly has it, now we have a choice I'm confused!!
Sorry this has turned into a ramble, hope you're all having lovely sunny weekends
Twinkie xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Steph- Glad your follies are doing well and hope EC goes well on tues and you get lots of eggies!

Twinkie- Not says you should do this but if it was us i would pull a week off work (its not like you do it all the time then you can go whenever you need to with out the questions) and go for the scan on monday... i'd also prob go for trigger as Dr Chui said to us it means they have total control of ov.  My worry would be if i didnt have the scan on monday and went for natural ov when you get there for insem they will scan you and maybe you'd be unlucky and find the 3rd follie caught up and Dr Chui would abandon... i get the feeling he hates multiple births big time..


----------



## leoaimee

em - i CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANt believe the cousilor ... crazy woman   

jo - oooh a baby boy !!  how exiting .... glad the scan went well ....

good luck with all the treatment going on

and hi to newbies

sorry rubbish personals but its too hard to keep up these days

im watching strictly ... LOVE IT .... i watched it all through the beginning of my pregnancy last year ... seems so crazy we are now here with little chica!  there are some real honies this year.  love martina hingis and jade!!!  and LOVE IAN.

ooh and debating whether to go for sib sperm now or just wait and see who and what is available when we go again ....


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Just a quick one as I've got so much to catch up on it's unreal, but I wanted to touch base with you all again. Apologies for the lack of personals. We are now getting quite settled in our new house, although it'll take us a few years to sort it properly. Ember is loving having half an acre to run around in and even though we're the only gays in the village our new neighbours have turned out to be lovely and welcoming. Today is the first day we've had internet access though, which is why I'm so out of date. I will catch up soon, I promise.

We do have a bit of news here. I seem to have responded to the metformin much more quickly this time and I ovulated on Wednesday! We considered calling our donor, but we decided we weren't quite ready. We've spoken to him and he's all set for next month, so we're just a month away from being back on the lovely 2ww. It's a strange feeling, but a good one.

Best wishes to everyone. 

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

hay gina!

how funny i was only thinking about you guys this morning, and wondering how you were doing.  wanted to ask you about the transition for ember to her own room, but ill pop the question on the parenting thread.

hooray for the ovulation!  thats really exciting.  

axxxx


----------



## Mini Us

Hey all...

Hope everyone's doing good. Been trying to keep up with the posts and soaking in as much info as our brains can physically manage. Can't believe how nerve wrecking we're finding the whole process.

Em - Glad to read you can start tx soon. Crazy counselling woman! Not worth you wasting thoughts on hun.

Sorry for the other lack of personals... Been in a weird stressed mood for the last 2 weeks, nothing personal haha excuse the pun.

Hycosy went well on Thursday, tubes open and all. Still feeling a bit of pain though. Hoping and   that coming Tuesday's consultation will tell us everything we want to hear...like we can begin treatment immediately...this is only the beginning and the waiting's already driving us nuts!


----------



## Pepstar

Welshginge - Good luck with a bfp    

Mini Us - Good luck with Tuesday's consultation - not long now by the sounds of it  

Jo - exciting bet you can't wait for the 20 week scan 

Oh these personals are quite hard as others have said so I am just going to end this with a hello and good luck to everyone else


----------



## HotChickies

Hi everyone...am new to this site  

My partner and I are going through the LWC at Darlington, and should be having our first IUI treatment next week. So far we have had only +ve experience at this clinic. Is anyone else using this clinic?

From reading this site and others I noticed that a few people have had negative experiences with counsellors. I have to say, the counsellor we saw at LWC was fantastic   and was very supportive of us and gave us loads of advice and information.

We are keeping everything crossed that it works first time.

x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys, 

we're back from our scan and a bit unsure how to take the results! We were so expecting to have a thousand follicles and them have to slow us down after what the idiot doctor we saw the first time said to us and there are 9 - 6 on one side 3 on the other! 

now we are starting to worry that isn't enough - the clinic seemed ok with it and aren't changing amber's dose of gonal F but it's a bit hard to have complete faith! I guess you can't win - 9 is still a good number for the first scan i think?!?  god until that BFP shows up I guess there will never be no worry! 

We have to go in for a blood test tomorrow and then be rescanned on wednesday,fingers crossed. 

hi to everyone - the board is so busy almost impossible to do personals  

Lynnxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lynn 

Try not to worry   as 9 is a good number and it is your first scan they havent reduced her dose which means you probably will produce more, as my dose was reduced to stop me producing anymore.

I know it is hard not to worry as we are the same and i know what you mean about worring up untill the BFP as every stage is a worry.

After ec the worring still continues as we are hoping they fertalize i know its sounds silly but you just have all these things going around in your head, but we will both get BFP so there is nothing to worry about.     

Stephx


----------



## lmb15

Lynn/Amber - when i was stimming they only counted the ones that were properly growing eg "6 on right, 5 on left" plus lots of little things. The little ones may or may not join in the fun. Every time i went back, more had appeared and grown from nowhere!
Good luck

Steph - when do you go in for egg collection? you having sedation or a ga? Hope it all goes well.

Lisa x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Liza

We go tomorrow bit nervous but hay. Im having sedation 

How are you feeling.

stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo Steph... im so excited for you guys i hope you get lots of eggies and they all fertalise into lovely little embies


----------



## leoaimee

hi hotchickies ... welcome to FF!!

hope all goes well for you guys and the up coming tx!   

and some baby dust for everyone


----------



## HotChickies

Thank you for the good luck message....and the baby dust 

xxx


----------



## whisks

hi hotchickies

i have had treatment at lwc darlington and found all the staff to be brilliant and lovely, i did egg share at darlington. unfortunately we have decided to change clinics to a much much closer clinic in my own city as we found the travelling to be too stressful also our car broke down mid treatment and i just dont want to go through all that again, at least now we can get a bus or taxi if needed.
good luck with your treatment 

whisks xx


----------



## HotChickies

Pleased to hear you had a positive experience at the LWC. We are lucky that we live close to the clinic, so we don't have to travel too far. I can imagine that it must be very stressful having to travel for your treatment.

Good luck with your treatment.

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Hotchickies,

Noticed and replyed to your post on BC... but thought i'd ask the girls here for you as they'll know for sure!

Guys how long does the HCG trigger injection stay in your systems for IUI I know some of you got true BFP's after 10-11 days post IUI i thinK??

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

whats BC? just being nosey


----------



## HotChickies

It's another web site like this called Baby Centre (www.babycentre.co.uk).

xx

/links


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone hope all are well

Just got back from clinic all went well steph had sucessful ec they colected 26 good number i know. She is fine she is asleep on the sofa now sleeping it off we will hear tomorrow about fertalization.

Hotchicks: Good luck with Tx.

Pinktink: How did blood test go have you had results yet?

Emx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Steph/ Emma- 26 eggs wowie   bless her.. hope you get lots of embies!!


----------



## Twinkie

Steph/Emma hope you get some really good news from  clinic about fertilization tomorrow!

We're off to Eastbourne tomorrow morning for IUI number 2. OPK was -ve this morning but I cheated and tested again at 3 this afternoon when it was +ve. Very bizarre conversation being had with the clinic telling me off for testing mid afternoon in 1 ear and 100 kids trying to start a rehearsal in the other!! Being seen at 10:30 tomorrow, just hoping we've got timing right. 

Hope everyone's ok
Twinkie x


----------



## Steph29

Twinkie: Good luck with tomorrow hope everything goes well.    

Emx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Twinkie good luck hun.. guess you went for natural ov then..   you get your BFP.. do you know how many follie you got and sizes


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Steph/Em

So glad it went well and you got lots of lovely eggies    

Bloods came back as good (1000+) so have told me I can up my dose of gonal f tonight to 187.5. Have scan tomorrow so hope they're been growing nicely    

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Woo hoo Amber/ Lynn... any ideas when roughly they'll be doing ec?


----------



## Steph29

Amber/lynn,

Thats Great hopefully you will get lots of folies.  

Do you know when ec is?


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you girlies  

EC was estimated to be around the 28th (Monday) but I guess it all depends on my follies and if they're ready  Hope so - but am happy that things are progressing nicely and that I haven't over-stimulated. The first doctor we saw made me sooo worried that I would so am very relieved!

Steph/Em - are you going to go to blasts if you can? How are you feeling about ET? 

Em - do you know when your IUI cycle starts? Very excited for you!

xxx


----------



## Steph29

We will go to blast if they make it just cant wait for the morning with the results of the fertalization hope we get a lot of good ones we also would like to freeze any others that are not used.
How about yourselves are you considering going to blast if possible?

Em: Exited for you too i have a good feeling there is gonna be a lot of bfp around here soon.  for everyone

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Yes we will if that's what they advise us to to - hope so!    

I'm sure you'll get lots of lovely embies from those eggies xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Amber/ Lynn- 28th wow not long then...

Steph- we're so so excited!!

My AF should arrive on Sunday (27th) and i need to phone the clinic (28th) so they can arrange our donor and also start the clomid on 28th also... we will have a scan on CD 9 (5th) and then god knows what will happen im guessing insem will be end of that week


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone  

Clinic rang us this morning to tell us that 21 have fertalized we cant believe how many its so exiting. 

Hope everyone is well

Stephx


----------



## nismat

21 fertilised - WOW!!!!!   That's amazing, great news!


----------



## HotChickies

That's great news...best of luck


----------



## lesbo_mum

21 jesus well done Steph for producing such fabbie eggies!!  

Good luck whens ET happening


----------



## Steph29

Hi thank you, i cant believe how many fertalized.

It will be Friday or sunday depending on if they make it to blast or not.

Stephx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

21 wow!!!


----------



## Damelottie

New home for chatting 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208789.0


----------

